# Pogre's New Story Hour with Mini pics - (12/7 The Final Update)



## pogre

Welcome to Pogre's new Story Hour. A few items before we dive in:

*Instead of giving a line link - all of the thumbnails in this story hour are true thumbnails - click on them to go to a larger picture.

*Internet Explorer users note that the newer versions of that browser fit pictures into the screen. To see the larger size move your mouse over the lower right corner of the picture and click the four-directions button. If no button appears - you are seeing the picture full size.

*The first few adventures in this campaign are published adventures. Naturally these contain spoilers - so I will give a warning ahead of time.

*The first adventure is "Bogged Down" by Terry Edwards found in issue 91 of _Dungeon_ magazine.

*I have changed a thing or two about my campaign world. I will try to post a campaign map in the near future. Most things in the Olde Realm have not changed.

*My old story hour can be found here
Pogre's Story Hour 

*please - no TPK wagering.


----------



## Welverin

*Re: Story Hour with Mini pics - (07/06 - Let's try again)*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> **please - no TPK wagering. *




Aww, where's the fun in that?


----------



## pogre

*Coming Together*

Episode 01
Coming Together

“You’re an idiot,” Inga screamed at the hulking figure before her.

The humanoid’s club fell to its side and he turned towards the barbarian woman. She was tall and well proportioned. Her muscular arms revealed her warrior upbringing. She did not flinch as the hulking half-breed came towards her. 




“Do you understand that was supposed to be dinner?” Inga strode over to the remnants of a small prairie pig. The pig was nearly unrecognizable; its body was smashed as though a Giant had stepped on it. “I guess I can make a stew or soup from it. You might save your battle rage for a slightly more important foe Skully.”

“I am Skullringer!” the half-orc yelled. “I crush my opponents with the fury of a god!” 




“Well, you crushed your dinner, that’s for sure,” Inga could not help but smile. “Grab some firewood. I’ll try to dress out this mess.”

“Save heart,” Skullringer demanded.

“Yeah, yeah, if I can find it, I’ll save the heart,” she replied. As the huge half-orc left her immediate presence Inga chuckled at the whole affair. In her home tribe she had been accused of being too brutal! Imagine what they would think of her new traveling companion. One thing she liked about Skully, it would either be glory or death, and nothing in between. The gods had called her to weave a new Saga and meeting Skullringer was the first step.

The half-orc was lumbering back to camp with an amazing amount of wood. He dropped the half-cord and set down on his haunches. “You find heart?” he asked expectantly.

“It’s over there,” she replied pointing to a small piece of gut set aside on a leaf. The half-orc almost skipped over to the organ and inhaled it quickly.

“We should go North. Norwhals, Mastadons – worthy kills,” Skullringer stated.

_Not this again._ Inga thought to herself. “Who would be there to give you the glory you are due in that frozen wasteland? All should know of our might. Men should tremble at our sight. Ours will be a great Saga told over generations of campfires,” Inga waxed. Skullringer had closed his eyes. She knew he had just wanted to hear about their coming fame.

“When do we meet this southern holy woman you know?” Skullringer asked impatiently.

“Soon, Skully, soon.”

A few minutes later she cooked the pork with some greens in a camp pot using the blood as a thickener. The two set down and ate the meal quickly. Inga was more than a little revolted by the half-orc’s primitive features, but when he ate it took him to a new level of ugliness. _I wonder why he has not tried to mate with me?_ she thought. She shivered at the thought and settled down in her roll. _ His disinterest is a gift from the gods._ She smiled to herself as she drifted to sleep.

Skullringer took watch and sat on his haunches gazing over at Inga. _She strong good fighter. She tell good stories. She smart. But, she ugly as Mastadon._

…..

“I’ll see you in the Abyss Father!” Gerhardt’s last words to his father still rung in his ears. He smiled remembering the mad cursing his father had sent after him as he moved down the road. He was off to find some holy people and then out to make a fortune. He would succeed where his brother Johann had failed. His father had cursed his elder brother for taking to the adventuring life. ‘Good for nothing’ his dad had called Johann. Still, when Johann came home once and told Gerhardt all of the tales of his adventures he decided right there he would follow his footsteps.

His brother had given him a couple of tips before leaving. “Always strike at their back when you can. The brave man is a fool who does not know how to fight.” He also told Gerhardt, “Always travel with holy men. They can patch you up when the dust has settled.” 


 

Gerhardt had worked very hard at the skills of fighting, including slipping past his opponents. Now, he was on a quest – to find holy men.

…..

“Holy Marrkidia, Goddess of War, how may I bring glory to you?” Xerk asked on a knee. He had been asking for three days straight. His soul was unsure of what course he should take. The holy fathers wanted him to join the guard of Derlon and fight for the state. But, it just did not feel right to the young priest. Three days of fasting and prayer were supposed to bring the answer. Three was HER divine number. He hoped for an answer this night.

“Blood and Honor.”

The voice in his ears startled young Xerk. It was a strong feminine voice. He was quivering – there could be no question it was HER. Did he dare another entreaty? Did he dare ask about the guard?

“Your answer will come from one like me,” the voice came again to his ear.

“Like you?” Xerk involuntarily asked. The presence was gone. He had been blessed with divine guidance, but yet he was still unsure. Further prayers would be of no help. He knew he must puzzle this out for himself. 




_Who is like Marrkidia?_ Xerk thought. _A mighty female warrior capable of cutting men to pieces. One who led men into battle with her iron will._ He could think of no one.

…..

“Gjord will you hand me that root?” Hilde asked the ranger. Gjord handed the cleric the required plant and she set it in her pestle and began mincing it. Gjord was a tall man with an easy manner. His easy movement translated into mastery of the two weapon fighting style.

“Does it have medicinal properties?” Gjord asked.

“No, it is a flavoring for our food nothing more.” 

Hilde had met Gjord on her way home from her communing trip. A year ago she had gone to the northern wilderness to seek guidance from Opheria. The Goddess of the Hearth had led her to him. He had abandoned his trapping line without a word and seemed content in their preparations. 




“When do we leave?” Gjord asked her.

“That is not up to us,” Hilde answered cryptically. She was always vague like this, but Gjord never objected. 

“Where will we go on this journey?” Gjord asked.

“I am following someone, just like you Gjord,” she answered with a smile. “Our patience will be rewarded soon I am certain. It is our task to be ready.” Hilde was a cleric to Opheria who dressed in the ways of the other sisters. She chose not to hide in the covenant or even to become a mid-wife as many following the Goddess did. Instead, she sought a new role, a pro-active role in furthering the will of her Goddess. Opheria continued to bless her and she felt confident in this path. 




She heard Gjord unsheathe his weapons. Hilde looked up and saw a mighty warrior woman approaching, accompanied by a huge orc. “Hold Gjord,” she told the ranger. “These are the ones I have been waiting for – welcome Inga and er… friend.”

Inga rushed up to the priestess and embraced her roughly lifting her off the ground. “We are ready to start the Saga!”

“Excellent, my dear,” Hilde said in a choked voice. “Now, please set me down before I have to heal my own ribs!”

…..

“You have been accused of stealing and offering stolen wares – how do you plead Nanjuk?” the magistrate’s words stung the young dwarf.




“Innocent my Lord,” Nanjuk answered. _How ridiculous!_ the young dwarf thought. _I just stole a purse that had less than 20 crowns! Where is that stupid attorney anyway!_

“I read here you are to be represented by Micolai Helfring of Helfring and Associates,” the judge stated.

“Yes, my Lord,” Nanjuk replied.

“Are you aware of Master Helfring’s condition?” the magistrate asked.

Nanjuk thought he could see a smile crossing the judge’s thin, human lips.

“I have been out of the loop I must admit my Lord,” Nanjuk replied holding up his manacles. A slight titter issued forth from others in the courtroom.

“Indeed,” the judge said slowly. “Master Helfring is not well at all.”

“Oh he’s under the weather then?” Nanjuk asked. _Well at least that explains where the rat is_ he thought to himself.

“Underground actually,” the magistrate replied. “He was found dead yesterday evening. Apparently, someone misplaced a dagger in his neck.”

Nanjuk was ill prepared to deal with this news. It was a double blow. His attorney was dead and the killing had all the hallmarks of a Network killing. His head was swimming. “That really should not affect the case at all my Lord,” he said.

“How so?” the amused judge asked.

“I’m sure Master Helfring can offer the same defense as usual even in his current condition,” Nanjuk stated flatly. The court laughed loudly at the remark.

“Take him away,” the judge ordered with a chuckle.

Nanjuk jumped down from the block and meekly went to the guards.

The next morning the guards came to the main cell and called for Nanjuk. “I already had my pleadings.”

“You’re out. Agreed restitution and vouching.”

“Who?” the shocked dwarf asked.

“Dunno. Come along dwarf.”

Nanjuk’s mind raced. _Who would vouch and pay for him? Damn. The Network. Had to be. Did they think he was stupid enough to turn?_ Nanjuk absent mindedly signed his release papers, collected his belongings and left the tower.

_I got to get out of here for a while. Let things cool down. Maybe I can find that loudmouthed kid who was looking for people to travel with – what was his name? Oh yes, Gerhardt._

to be continued…


----------



## Skully

*Pork*

Excellent! Ere We's gos 'Gin.


----------



## LuYangShih

Looks good.  My favorite character so far is definitely Skullringer.  

Psst...  five to one they die during Episodes 50-70.


----------



## Destan

Got a cup o' Joe this morning and plopped down to avoid work and start readin' your stuff again, pogie.  I must say the chainmail painting on Xerk is top notch, and I love Nanjuk's features.  

One of these days I'd like to commission you (read: pester you) to paint a figure or two for me.

I'm ready for more!

D


----------



## pogre

Thanks everyone! I'm working on another update. The miniatures were painted in the following chronological order:

Gjord was painted by a friend for a WFRP campaign.

Xerk circa 1989.

Nanjuk circa 1993.

Skullringer circa 1993.

Inga circa 1995. Highly modified figure for an old WFRP character.

Hilde 8 months ago.

Gerhardt last month.

Hopefully I have made some progress over the years...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

BOO! HISSS!

I demand, DEMAND an upgrade to the barbarian woman as soon as possible. Who plays a female barbarian without a Rackham miniature?

I'm also betting heavy on the half-orc.... _dire stalker?_


----------



## pogre

Episode 02
Bogged Down

So it was that several factors came together and an adventuring group was formed. Inga and Skullringer found Hilde who had Gjord with her. Xerk spotted Inga and decided she was the sign from his deity and joined the group. Nanjuk found Gerhardt and together they found the group with the two clerics.

The adventurers began heading North to Norgate along the great Trading Road. A small detour to one of Hilde’s favorite Inns at Beardon’s Hollow turned out to be costly to the group’s travel time. A typical coastal storm blew in and poured down a deluge for the better part of two days. 

Enmar the Innkeeper shuffled into the group’s room and brought them their clothes, dried and pressed. “I’m afraid I have bad news, the storm has flooded the road. No traveling today. A few folks from town are being sent over to the old Isendale home. I hear there is plenty of damage there. There are also rumors of attacks from the bog, but that seems unlikely. A few extra volunteers over there would probably be appreciated and help speed travelers along.”




“Oh, of course Enmar,” Hilde remarked. “We would be delighted to help in anyway possible.”

“Hey,” Gerhardt protested. “What do you think you’re doing Sister! You don’t just go around offering my services.”

“Don’t mind the youth,” Hilde pointedly stated, “We will head there quickly.”

Gerhardt started to protest again, but a sharp elbow from Nanjuk stopped him. “This could be to our advantage,” the dwarf whispered. “It will give us a chance to case the place for valuables.”

…..

The adventurers headed north and passed a cranberry field. Towards the far end of the field was a man of the cloth on a small hill above the flooded fields. He was wrapping several bodies in burial linens. The chubby priest stood up to wipe the sweat from his brow. He gave a friendly wave to the group approaching.

“A cleric of the _Messenger_*,” Nanjuk noted aloud. “Let’s hope this guy is not from the Inquisitor Order.”

“He’s not,” Xerk replied.

Nanjuk kicked himself for the comment. The followers of _Marrkidia_ and the Inquisitors were on friendly terms. He did not know what Xerk’s attitude was about those overblown do-gooders, but he should have known before making that comment.

“What are the Inquisitors?” Gerhardt asked.

“They keep order in the Realm and stamp out deviant cults,” Nanjuk quickly offered.

“They are over-exuberant zealots and Nanjuk was rightly concerned,” Xerk added.

Nanjuk smiled and relaxed – just a little bit.

No one had noticed that Skully had broken into a jog and was running towards the priest.

“Skully,” Inga called, but the big half-orc continued on. The priest looked frightened and began to take up a defensive posture. Inga broke into a quick stride, attempting to catch up and called twice more.




“You kill these?” Skullringer asked the priest.

“Oh no,” the Priest almost laughed. “They all washed up from the bog during the storm.”

“Who kill dem?” Skullringer asked again.

“Well, I do not know my friend,” the Priest began cautiously. “I suspect a good number of them died of disease and others drown. Most of them have been dead for decades.”

The rest of the group arrived and heard the Priest’s last words. “Greetings holy father forgive Skully here. He is learning the ways of our culture,” Hilde stated.

“Sister, he gave no offense. He was just asking fair questions. All of these bodies washed up during the storm. The bodies drift up from the old city, deeper in the swamp,” he stated. “My name is Father Denethan by the way.”

The group was introduced by Hilde. 

“Father, what is the old city,” Xerk asked.

“Years ago our fair little village was located farther to the North. Weather and attacks from a great Black Dragon conspired to sink the place into a bog. The remaining villagers moved to this current location. Whenever there is a storm many corpses float up from the old city and our found in these farms.”

“Whose farm is this?” Inga asked.

“Jaiman Burnean,” Father Denethan answered. “Which reminds me, Sister Hilde would you mind looking at Jaiman? He has an infection on his arm that I am uncertain of – perhaps you can diagnose it?”

“Certainly Father,” Hilde answered. “Can I help consecrate the graves for these poor souls as well?”

“Alas Sister, that is not possible. I only have a few of the records from the old city. I am not certain of who they all are despite their burial markings. If I had the proper records we could lay them to proper rest. But, let’s not dwell on what we cannot do for the dead, and let’s see if you can do something for the living.” Father Denethan motioned for Hilde to follow him.

The whole conversation had fascinated the barbarian, Inga and she followed the pair into the farm house.

A young man started to get up as the trio approached his bed.

“Lay down Jaiman,” Father Denethan ordered. “Show this Sister your arm.”

Hilde closely examined the injured forearm. It appeared to be a large black bruise turning green and moist in the center. “How did you get this wound?” she asked.

“I was trying to save my crops from the storm that had blown up. Bodies began to wash up from the bog as they often do. There was more this time than ever before, so I started to drag them to higher ground. As I was pulling the bodies to higher ground something splashed up next to me and made a horrible moaning noise. It hit me in the arm here and I ran. I bolted all of the windows and the doors until daybreak.”

Hilde smiled at the young farmer. “Father Denethan is right to have you resting. You must fight this infection with all of your might and pray. I will look in on you tomorrow or the next day.”

Hilde and Father Denethan turned to leave and worked their way past Inga. “Father, you have sent for a higher order priest I assume?” she asked.

“Actually, I just sent a boy to Derlon to fetch my Bishop,” Denethan answered. “What do you think it is?”

“It is tomb rot, a supernatural malady for which you and I have no cure. It requires a higher prayer for a cure.”

“I feared it was a supernatural disease of some sort. How long does he have?” Father Denthan asked.

“Not long. The disease moves rapidly. Let’s hope your Bishop moves quickly on the request,” she answered.

“Amen Sister, Amen.”

…..

“Hey,” Gjord called out, “Sister Hilde come check this out.”

She worked her way over to the ranger’s position at the edge of the cranberry field. She looked at the ground around the ranger. “What is it Gjord?”

“A trail Sister, and it is heading due north,” Gjord answered.

The group followed Gjord’s lead and went straight to the Isendale Home. Men were working on a damaged front door. Following brief introductions the adventurers were brought into the house and met with Eural Dunaman, Head Councilman of Beardon’s Hollow and Haiman Gaith the Chief Constable. Sister Hilde introduced the group and they sat down to discuss the events of the previous evening.




“Interesting company you keep Sister. I did not know the Earth Mother’s Daughter condoned associating with half-breeds,” Constable Gaith commented.

Skullringer stirred.

“The faith welcomes all,” Hilde replied. “Perhaps you could tell us what happened last night councilman Dunaman?”

“There is not much to tell. In the early morning hours there was a loud pounding at the door. Suspecting the worst I ran up to the bell in the tower and rang the alarm. The pounding stopped soon after this.”

“What do you think it was?” Gjord asked.

“Lizardmen, or perhaps the Swamp Witch,” Dunaman answered. “I am taking no chances I shall spend the evening at the chapel tonight.”

A servant came into the room with a number of bags. “I’ll tell you it reminded me of the night the Isendales were taken.”

“Yes, of course, Loriann thank you,” Dunaman stated dismissively.

“Please tell us,” Inga asked.

“Well, Sethellen and his wife were the last of the Isendales and I served as their housekeeper and hoped to serve as their nanny as well. About ten years ago Lord Sethendale awakened me in the dead of the night. I knew something was wrong because he was putting on the black dragon armor his grandfather passed down. He told me to ring the alarm bell. I ran as fast as I could and rang that bell for all I was worth.”

“But they were gone,” Inga offered.

“Yes,” Loriann responded. “The councilman figured Lizardfolk, but I don’t know I have never seen one in the fifty years I have lived here.”

“We must get to the chapel before four so I can prepare supper Lord Dunaman,” Loriann stated.

“Yes, of course Loriann,” Dunaman replied. “Won’t you excuse us?” Dunaman motioned for the adventurers to leave the house. 

Outside the house the workman had nearly finished fixing the door. Gjord looked the area over. “The trail continues north from here,” Gjord told the rest.

“Something is not working for me in this whole thing,” Hilde thought aloud.

......

“I kill Gaith,” Skullringer whispered to Inga.

“He will wait,” Inga replied.

…...

The trail led into and around the swamp. Gerhardt questioned if Gjord knew what he was doing, but the ranger ignored him. Light was beginning to fall away and as dusk approached the prospect of camping in the swamp did not appeal to anyone. Gjord suddenly stopped. “This trail seems different,” he announced to the group.

“You lost the main trail?” Gerhardt asked.

“I’m not sure, but it is possible this is something else. The signs are not matching. It’s pretty tough to tell in this muck,” Gjord answered.

“What’s that?” Nanjuk asked pointing ahead.

The swamp gave way to a firm hill. A large rock covered with vines was on one side of the clearing and a well-spaced set of rocks in a semi-circle surrounded the rock. Smoke floated up from an opening at the base of the rock.

“Swamp Witch?” Xerk asked.

“Possibly,” Gjord answered. “Look at that clearing. It’s been swept clean. Very odd, we need to be extra cautious.”

“Caution for cowards,” Skullringer roared. He sprinted into the clearing towards the opening in the rock.

A vine whipped into the clearing from the rock and wrapped around the half-orc’s neck. Skullringer smashed his club down on the plant, but could not sever it. He fell to one knee as it began to choke the life out of him.





to be continued…

*_Messenger_ is the patron deity of the Olde Realm.


----------



## pogre

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *BOO! HISSS!
> 
> I demand, DEMAND an upgrade to the barbarian woman as soon as possible. Who plays a female barbarian without a Rackham miniature?
> *




I like the Rackham stuff a lot actually, but I don't own a speck of it. I believe it is actually 35 mm. I'll give it a look at GenCon though... I kind of expect the Reaper stand to send me straight into Chapter 7.


----------



## pogre

Episode 03
The Old City

Skullringer was in trouble. The vine was choking him mightily and he could not swing his great club. The half-orcs knees buckled and soon his world went black.

Gerhardt followed by Xerk rushed into the clearing.




Gerhardt managed to hack the vine away and Xerk stabilized Skullringer. The plant lashed out again and narrowly missed Gerhardt. A woman appeared at the rock’s opening and shouted for everyone to get out of the clearing.




The men dragged Skullringer out of the clearing. 

Hilde called out, “We meant no harm. We only want to talk.”

The woman took a large cane and swept the plant to one side. “You may approach from this side.” She motioned to the side away from the deadly vine she was now holding at bay.

The adventurers filed into the cozy cave. The woman, they discovered was in fact none other than Irewyn Isengard, the reputed swamp witch. She served them wild herb tea and gave them all some supper.

“Is it poison?” Gerhardt asked Nanjuk.

“She’s eating it,” the dwarf replied. “It smells good.”

Gerhardt and Nanjuk eyed each other for a time waiting for the other to commence dining.

“What happened that night ten years ago Lady Isengard?” Inga asked.

Irewyn’s eyes rolled back in her head, she shook, and she appeared lost in another world.

“We must be gentle,” Hilde instructed. “These are very painful memories. She has blocked them out completely. Come Inga we must pray to Opheria for this woman.”

“Dwarf, you eat grub?” Skullringer asked reaching for the dwarf’s wooden bowl.

“Leave it be. I am going to eat it,” Nanjuk replied and began eating.

“You eat yours?” Skullringer asked of Gerhardt.

“No take it,” Gerhardt replied. “You probably need it after the beating that plant gave you.”

Skullringer was oblivious to Gerhardt’s comment and began gulping down his second helping.

Hilde had her palms gently touching Irewyn and prayed fervently in hushed tones with Inga. Lady Isengard began to recover. With much coaxing from Hilde Irewyn Isengard slowly told the story how she and her husband had been taken into the swamp. They both had their throats cut and were left for dead. She watched as her husband’s body sunk through the swamp. She survived by acting dead. She fled in terror and has lived in the wild ever since.

“Who killed your husband?” Xerk inquired.

Lady Isengard felt at the scar on her neck. “I do not know everyone involved, but one of them was Eural Dunaman.”

“What would you have us do?” Xerk asked.

“My husband is an undead thing. I followed him into the old city. He is consumed by his desire for vengeance. I would like him laid to rest.”

“Ask her if we can camp here tonight,” Gerhardt said.

“She’s not in another room Gerhardt,” Hilde stated. “Feel free to ask her yourself.”

“Hey, Lady Isengard, since we’re going to go kill your husband for good – how about giving us room and board tonight?” Gerhardt asked.

The stress was too much for Irewyn and she lapsed into another fit.

“I hear they’re looking for diplomats at Norgate Gerhardt,” Xerk said.

“What’s that got to do with me?” Gerhardt asked.

“Absolutely nothing Gerhardt,” Hilde replied. “For now on I’ll do the talking. Just whisper your questions to me.”

“Whatever, remember you were the one who said to ask her.”

“My mistake,” Hilde admitted.

Irewyn came around with much coaxing and readily gave her permission to allow the group to camp at her home for the night.

…..

The adventurers made their way through the swamp to the old city. The swamp made travel slow, but fortunately, it was a short trip. There were several ruins at the old city but only one that was mostly intact. The town hall, with a sign still attached remained standing. The back half of the building had sunk some into the slough.

The group went in and saw streams of algae-filled, muddy water streaming into the room and flowing out.




“I’m going to check that door out,” Gerhardt said. “Nanjuk, you check the other door.”

“One door at a time would be a better strategy,” Xerk warned.

Gerhardt had already started out and failed to heed the cleric’s words. Suddenly the floor beneath him gave way.




Gerhardt plunged down and a splash soon issued forth.

“Oh dear,” Hilde exclaimed. “Gerhardt are you alright?”

“Great, except I landed on a dead guy,” Gerhardt replied.

“What can you see?” Inga asked.

“Not a damn thing. Lower me a torch,” Gerhardt replied.

Nanjuk attached a torch to a rope and lowered it down to Gerhardt.

“Now, what can you see?” Inga asked again.

“Lots of dead folks and one huge octagon room,” Gerhardt answered.




The dwarf was checking the other two doors. To the west he saw a collapsed passageway with a lot of muck flowing from it.




The dwarf then checked the east door. That passage was also clogged with mud and the like, however, he spotted a door.





“What does everyone wish to do? Go to the door Nanjuk spotted or lower ourselves down to Gerhardt?” Xerk asked.

“I vote you get your arses down here!” Gerhardt yelled. “I think I hear something clawing at one of the doors.”

Skullringer jumped down the hole.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Episode 04
Biggest Rats Ever!

Skullringer landed on a corpse, but managed to keep his balance. The landing gave the half-orc a jar, but he managed a smile. He placed his ear at the door Gerhardt indicated had been scratched at moments earlier. Listening for a moment, he picked his head up and said, “Let’s go in and kill them.”

“Uh, no we’re going to wait for everyone else.”

Skullringer frowned. “More glory for two.”

“There might be undead. A couple of clerics might be handy.”

Skullringer called up, “Hilde, Xerk come down with totems. Scare evil spirits.”

“Is he asking us to come turn some undead?” Xerk asked.

“Not yet,” Gerhardt replied. “Just come on down.”

Nanjuk secured a rope and the rest of the group made it down in the octagon room. Hilde remarked that the room did not appear to be a burial chamber and she feared the corpses were people who could not escape a flash flood situation. Nanjuk reported that he could hear nothing from the north-west door. Skullringer complained again about the delay.

“I agree orc. Let’s go,” Gerhardt stated. The rest of the group barely had time to form up behind the fighter as he opened the door and proceeded down a short hallway into an ancient storage room. Mold completely covered the room and had destroyed most of the items. Gerhardt spotted some beady eyes. “By Olfader, these are the biggest rats I have ever seen!”

As though on cue the creatures emerged from the darkness and attacked the group.




Nanjuk gasped, “They’re bigger than me!” Indeed they were and the beasts attacked the adventurers with gusto.

Gerhardt sunk his blade deeply into one of the, but it only seemed to increase the creatures vigor. Skullringer swung his great club so hard he nearly fell down. His nimble opponents sidestepped the huge bat. Xerk was able to connect on one of the beasts, but they kept coming.

Sharp teeth dug into the dwarf and he struggled to maintain his balance on the wet, moldy floor. Skullringer brought his weapon down with a solid thud on one of the creatures. A loud snap could be heard as bits of fur flew through the air. The creature spasmed and then lay still. Gerhardt sliced into the monster near him again as well and the five-foot long furry beast died.

The entire group surrounded the remaining creature and Gerhardt was able to kill it as well. However, the creature did manage one last nip at the fighter before dying.

Gjord looked over the corpses. “They’re not rats. They are Opossums and dire at that.”

Nanjuk began searching the chamber announcing his finds as he went through the boxes and crates. “Rotten grain here. This must have been hardtack. Likely a bit of dried fish here at one time.”

While the dwarf was rattling off his finds, Skullringer drew out a large dagger. Carefully, the big half-orc began cutting into the dire opossums chest. Once he had a large enough opening, he dropped the blade and with both hands pulled the ribs apart. His hand dove into the beast’s entrails and retrieved the heart.

“That’s disgusting,” Hilde stated. “What are you doing?”

Skullringer smiled and gobbled down the heart. Gjord chuckled, but Hilde turned and gagged.

“It’s part of his culture,” Inga said to the cleric. “He must eat the heart while its still warm. In this way he makes his Saga. His opponents feed his glory.”

“Well, you might tell him that Opossums are notoriously filthy animals,” Hilde replied. 

Skullringer began cutting into the second Opossum.

“It does not matter,” Inga said. “This is his way.”

Skullringer held the second trophy aloft and then gobbled it down.

Hilde turned her head. “I think a fast may be in order for me.”

Skullringer finished the last heart as Nanjuk completed his inventory.

Gerhardt watched the half-orc clean his mouth with his forearm and give a loud belch. “You could have told me you were hungry.”

Skullringer smiled. “More glory for two. Next time – no wait.”

“I think I have been very careful in my search and I find no concealed exits,” Gjord stated. “We should check the other doors in the large room.”

The group backtracked to the larger room and opened the north-east door. They found similar arrangements, with ruined supplies covered in mold. There were no inhabitants though. Nanjuk made a quick inventory and they backtracked to the larger room again. 

Beyond the southern door was a large passageway. The group came to a four-way intersection with doors to the east and west. The passage beyond the west door led to another collapsed area that Nanjuk warned was unstable. Another passage beyond the east door led away into the darkness.

After checking the southern passage and finding a dead-end, the group returned to the four-way and journeyed east. The passage turned north and four doors were evenly spaced on the eastern wall of the passage. 

Nanjuk checked the southern-most portal for traps and Gerhardt opened the door. Nanjuk scrambled inside and found another mold-covered room. This room had more supplies, but not foodstuffs – the party patiently endured Nanjuk’s thorough search and inventory again. “Blankets, completely ruined. Tunics, in the old style. Torches, heavily water damaged.” A half-hour later the dwarf emerged. “Nothing of worth,” he announced.

The next door was another mold-infested storeroom. The group patiently waited as Nanjuk once again went through the entire room.

The next door opened into another moldy storage room. Exactly the same dimensions as the other two and supplied with similar crates and boxes covered in fungi.

“I don’t suppose we could assume this is the same as the first two?” Gjord volunteered.

“Is there a hurry?” Nanjuk asked.

“No, I suppose not,” Gjord sighed.

The dwarf went into the room. His familiar refrain came echoing back into the corridor. “A few lanterns in this box. Must have been nice storm lanterns years ago, but ruined now. This box looks to have some arghhhh….”

“What in the hells happened?” Gerhardt asked.

Gjord popped his head into the doorway. “I don’t know. He’s just laying there unconscious.”

“Is he bleeding?” Xerk asked.

“I don’t think so,” Gjord answered.





to be continued…


----------



## pogre

Episode 05
Half-orc Etiquette

“I’m not getting him,” Gerhardt announced.

“No one is asking you to,” Gjord said disdainfully as he moved into the room. “Would you help me here Xerk?”




“Of course,” Xerk answered. 

Together they reached down to grab the dwarf’s hands.

“It’s so cold in here,” Xerk commented and he began dragging Nanjuk.

“That fungus over there is radiating the cold,” Gjord answered.

With Nanjuk out of the room, the dwarf’s body began to warm and he slowly recovered. Xerk chanted a prayer over Nanjuk and the dwarf began to move his limbs freely.

Gerhardt opened the next door and called out to his companions, “Hey, is shorty up to checking another room.”

Nanjuk stood up. “I can check it out, but you better watch your mouth.”

Nanjuk scrambled into the room. There was a pyramid of oil barrels nearly reaching the ceiling. There was a large hole in the ceiling leading to the upper story. Following a rearrangement of the barrels the group created a stairway to the upper level. The group emerged in some sort of library or records place.




“Nanjuk, go check around the corner for traps,” Gerhardt suggested.

The dwarf crept quietly away from the rest of the adventurers and started to turn a corner in the L-shaped room. Nanjuk suddenly froze in fear.




“What’s wrong Nanjuk?” Gerhardt called. The dwarf did not respond. Gerhardt sprinted to his position and he too froze in fear.




The rest of the adventurers rushed to see what the matter was. The mummy filled them all with a sense of dread, but they began the assault. The linen covered beast proved very difficult to hit. It was wearing a breastplate made from Black Dragon hide. A breastplate that left no doubt this was the former Isendale.

The Mummy seemed to fight half-heartedly, as though it regretted defending itself. Skullringer brought his club crashing down with great force on the Mummy time and time again, but the thing kept standing.




Gerhardt and the dwarf finally snapped out of their supernatural daze and took up positions on the opposite side of the Mummy. Assailed from all sides the undead creature slowed.




Slowly, but surely the group whittled the Mummy down and it expired in a crumpled mass. 

Skullringer removed a dagger from his belt and walked towards the mummy. “No, Skully don’t,” Inga called out as she put herself between the blade and the corpse. Skullringer gave her questioning glance.

“It may have remnants of the rot in it,” she cautioned. “Besides we do not need the added burden of explaining why the heart is missing when we return the body to Bearden’s Hollow.”

The half-orc reluctantly put his dagger away. A quick search of the room found a number of records that might be enough to identify all of the corpses that had been coming up from the swamp.

Gjord carefully covered the Mummy in burlap and removed the breastplate.

“We will take this back to Bearden’s Hollow for evidence,” Hilde announced.

“Evidence for some very profitable blackmail?” Gerhardt asked hopefully.

“Evidence to bring down that scum Eural Dunaman!” Xerk responded with a strong voice.

“I was afraid you were going to say that,” Gerhardt replied.

…..

The adventurers returned to the Temple of the Messenger and found Father Denethan. Father Denethan explained that councilman Dunaman had remained holed up in his home for the last couple of days. The adventurers then presented their evidence of Dunaman’s wrongdoing of a decade ago. The priest quickly endorsed the group’s plan to confront the councilman.

Father Denethan emerged from the church and encouraged the villagers to follow him and the adventurers to confront Dunaman. The Father, the adventurers, and a parade of villagers walked through the village and north to the old Isendale home. Dunaman, Constable Gaith, and three men-at-arms were waiting for the group. The show of force was enough to convince the villagers to hold back. The group and Father Denethan continued forward.




Xerk stepped forward and held up the breastplate of Isendale. “Here we bring evidence of your foul deeds Dunaman. This ancient heirloom of the Isendales was on the corpse of Sethellen Isendale – who you murdered!”

“That’s quite a story these strangers have concocted. I do not know where you got that armor, but certainly I had nothing to do with a murder,” Dunaman replied.

“We brought his body, formerly a mummy back to the Temple of the Messenger. Further, you failed to kill his wife and she lives out in the swamp even now. She will testify to your foul deed,” Hilde retorted. Hilde was not really sure if Lady Isendale would testify, but she had no reason to believe that she would not.

“I can see when I am being sent down a slide into the pit. I’ll not be subjected to some peasant court facing trumped-up evidence,” Dunaman stated. A look of fear was evident in the councilman’s features.

“There will be no arrest today,” Gaith added. “Go home before you get hurt strangers.”

“You will be tried in Derlon before a court of the Realm,” Gjord stated.

“It’s not going to happen. You will not take me alive,” Dunaman replied.

“Then dead,” Skullringer said in a low voice.

“Oh look, it can talk,” Gaith taunted. “Come here orc and taste my steel you bastard of a raped whore.”




Skullringer’s response to Gaith’s taunt was quick – he charged.




Gaith had been waiting for Skullringer and dodged the barbarian’s great club. He turned to one side and thrust with his sword opening a red wound across Skullringer’s thigh. “What an unusual orc,” Gaith taunted. “He can talk, but he cannot fight.”

Inga charged behind the half-orc and attacked Dunaman.





Gerhardt followed suit and charged the enemies.




Two of the men-at arms moved up quickly to try and flank the adventurers and give their superiors an advantage.




One came too close to the half-orcs whirling great club and his head was mashed like a melon. Gerhardt immediately noticed the maneuver, as it was one of his favorites, and drove his blade into the other man-at-arms. The two warriors had paid for their attempts with their lives.

A coordinated attack from the remaining man-at-arms and Dunaman soon had Gerhardt on the ground unconscious and bleeding.




Hilde rushed forward and healed the ailing Gerhardt while the other adventurers covered for her.

Skullringer again brought his huge club to bear, but Gaith again deftly avoided the blow. The constable slid his blade up into Skullringer’s belly and drew more blood. Skullringer continued to attack, but blood was pouring from his wounds in frightening quantities. “It’s a pity you shant learn from this lesson, you stinking, scum half-breed, because today is your last,” Gaith taunted.

It may have been Gaith’s continued taunts that kept the half-orc upright. The pain was easily taken, but the strength was ebbing from his limbs. _Like quick snake, Gaith move quick_ Skullringer thought. _Must strike ahead of quick snake._

Gaith’s blade flashed towards Skullringer’s head and nicked part of his ear. “That’s quite an improvement to your…” The taunt was half-finished, because as Gaith tried to dodge back, Skullringer brought his weapon down with everything he had left. The effect was devastating on Gaith. His helmeted head took the brunt of the blow, and it snapped Gaith’s neck immediately. Gaith’s head bobbed like a ball on a string on his chest and then he fell back, dead before he hit the ground.




Gerhardt managed to right himself and resume the attack against Dunaman. Hilde moved up behind Skullringer and made a prayer that sealed some of his wounds. Slowing his blood loss to a trickle.

Gjord, Xerk, and Inga now converged on Dunaman. The councilman would not accept terms.




It was a matter of time. The blows rained down on the villain and he was quickly killed.




The villagers stood in shocked awe of what they had witnessed in the last minute. Then led by Father Denethan they gave the adventurers a round of applause.

“I guess these guys were not too popular,” Gerhardt commented.

“Form a wall quick,” Inga instructed. “Skully is doing his thing.”

The adventurers formed a line in front of the corpses, but the villagers were walking towards them. Inga pushed Xerk forward, “Please stall them Xerk!”

Xerk went towards the crowd and showed a bag of coins, “Let’s go celebrate!” He led the villagers back towards the village commons.

Skullringer removed the last bit of Gaith's armor and plunged his dagger down. He was really going to enjoy this heart.

To be continued…


----------



## Destan

Good stuff, pogie.  

I get a cruel sense of DM glee whenever characters fail checks like Balance, Climb, etc.  Those skills aren't often stressed enough, I think, and lose out to skills like Spot & Listen.

You're using your days off well!


Questions (of course):

Do you have to purchase/paint the mini's you know you'll use for each session, or do you have a large enough collection now that you're normally able to find something that fits the bill?  Do you re-use mini's that often for encounters?  

D

P.S. The mummy figure, incidentally, is awesome.


----------



## pogre

Destan said:
			
		

> *Do you have to purchase/paint the mini's you know you'll use for each session, or do you have a large enough collection now that you're normally able to find something that fits the bill?  Do you re-use mini's that often for encounters?
> *




I try very hard to paint at least two figures or two pieces of scenery before every session. I usually get at least one done. I do re-use figures naturally, but I am starting to get quite an assortment of D&D figures. I have around a 1,000 painted figures or so, but a lot of them are from armies. 

I always have dwarves covered - with at least 100 of them painted. What I'm working on is some of the bigger stuff that is D&D specific - Owlbears and so on.

The Mummy for instance made its debut in the last story hour in the tomb of Ramenthrok. It was a reaper figure that I took off the base, repositioned and put on a piece of Hirst Arts base.

Thanks for your kind comments - thanks to everyone checking out the story!


----------



## LuYangShih

This is great.  Skullringer is still my favorite, but Gerhardt is fun as hell too.  Too bad they didn't go for the blackmail idea.


----------



## pogre

Episode 06
Hunting Half-orc

The adventurers continued on their journey eventually reaching the great northern city of Norgate. The trading city was bustling with folks of all types and the group settled at a comfortable tavern of the middling sort.

“Well, look who made it down for a meal,” Xerk commented

Gerhardt was walking slowly across the common room to the adventurers’ table. “I may be a lot of things, but late to breakfast is not one of them.”

Laughter rose from the table. 

“Breakfast for you, but midmeal for the rest of us,” Hilde teased.

“My head is just pounding. I must have been really drunk,” Gerhardt noted.

“Aye,” Gjord affirmed. “One should not get into a drinking contest with a dwarf and a half-orc.”

“You jest,” Gerhardt stated with a challenging tone in his voice.

“You wish,” Xerk answered. “He speaks the truth Gerhardt. However, you may take solace in the fact neither the dwarf or half-orc has come down yet.”

Inga strode over to the table. “That’s because they are both gone. I fear Skully has gone to hunt that marauding troll.”

“What troll?” Gerhardt asked.

“The one the merchant from Havern spoke of,” Xerk stated.

“Er, I cannot remember,” Gerhardt said sheepishly.

“Not surprising,” Xerk continued. “Last night the merchant told us a troll had been ambushing caravans and coaches coming down the old northwest road. He claimed it must have quite a stash.”

Inga spoke again, “Skully cannot handle a Troll. It will kill him. We must follow him before he confronts it.”

“That half-orc is a rough one,” Gerhardt commented. “If any of us can handle a troll it’s him.”

“You must not have ever seen a troll,” Inga said impatiently. “In the north they hunt the hills. When they find a settlement they attack. They rip people to pieces and even if you do strike them their wounds close.”

“We should go,” Gjord agreed.

“I wish we had more time in the temple,” Hilde said to Inga.

“I fear my conversion to Opheria may be one reason Skullringer has left by himself. If he is hurt or killed I would feel so responsible,” Inga answered.

“Very well child,” Hilde said. “You must know Skullringer is on a different path than you. This is the new way of your Saga. We will go for the sake of your conscience.”

“Thank you sister,” Inga replied. “We must go now. He will be moving very quickly and we have to trail him.”

“Where’s the dwarf?” Gjord asked.

The midmeal came to their table on heaping platters carried by a young maid. “I don’t think you will see the dwarf anytime soon. He left here last night with some rather unsavory fellows.”

“What timing,” Inga complained. “We need to go.”

“I would feel better with a specialist in the way of stealth,” Gjord stated.

“We need a thief, I agree,” Gerhardt answered.

A slightly built elf walked over to the table. “Excuse me, my name is Quarion, and I think I may be able to help.”

“We need a specialist in shadowing and stealth,” Gjord stated.

“Yes, I know. I overheard your conversation. What is it you offer in return?” Quarion asked.

“A fair share in any booty,” Gjord answered.

“Well, I am willing,” Quarion stated flatly.

“Great,” Gerhardt commented. “Lose a stuntie, gain a tree-hugger.”

…..

Gjord quickly picked up the half-orc’s trail heading northwest. There was no question Skullringer was moving quickly, although he had stopped to hunt twice. Gjord stopped the group as he spotted some sort of huge bear eating a corpse on the trail ahead.

“This may be a damn short trip,” Gerhardt commented softly.

“Shut up,” Inga replied harshly.

Gjord turned around desperately with his index finger to his lips. Gerhardt smiled. Inga glared at the fighter and then nodded to the ranger. Gjord made a motion to indicate he was going into the deeper woods to try and approach the bear. He moved into the underbrush, but returned quickly. “We’re upwind of it. The bear will smell us shortly, even with his snout buried in that carcass. I cannot get much closer undetected.”

“What’s it eating?” Inga asked.

“I could not tell,” Gjord answered.

“Well, there is only one way to find out what the carcass is and that’s to scare him off of it,” Quarion stated. The elf quickly notched an arrow and fired. The arrow skimmed the beast’s back and it turned and rose on its hindlegs.




“An owlbear!” Gjord yelled what was now obvious to all.

The beast made a lumbering sprint at the elf. Inga moved up to meet it.




The owlbear loosed two mighty clawed limbs at Inga striking her hard across the torso. The northern woman gasped at the force of the blows. Gerhardt avoided the owlbear’s taloned arms and positioned himself behind the monster.




Inga landed a heavy blow knocking the bear back a bit. The owlbear paused as though surprised a small female being could bring it so much pain. It tore at Inga with a renewed vengeance. Both claws hit her and the bird-bruin pulled her in for a sharp bite from its beak. Inga fell limply from the owlbear’s grasp.




Hilde rushed up and healed the new acolyte before the life rushed from her. Inga’s eyes fluttered open and she jumped back to the fight.

The owlbear seemed confused by Inga’s return and slapped ineffectively at her. Gerhardt’s efforts were making deep wounds in the beast’s back, but it ignored his assault.

Inga howled with primordial passion and sent her weapon crashing into the owlbear’s side. She twisted the blade up, screaming the entire time. As the owlbear fell forward, Inga dodged to one side and brought the blade down again on its neck.




The group stared at Inga in awe.

“Save some of that for the troll,” Gerhardt commented.

Gjord was already inspecting what the owlbear had been feasting on. “It’s not humanoid. Looks like a pretty good-sized deer. Possibly Skullringer’s leftovers.”

Inga sighed in relief.

“If he paused to hunt,” Gjord continued, “we may have a chance to catch up with him.”

“Let’s go then,” Hilde stated.

…..

The next day in the mid afternoon Gjord stopped the party. “There’s a camp ahead,” he whispered back to the group.

“Skullringer?” Inga asked expectantly.

“Doubtful,” Gjord answered. “They have a big fire going. They’re in no hurry.”

“Hey, there’s a woman,” Gerhardt said. “I’m going to ask if she’s seen my ugly friend.”

“Wait,” Hilde commanded.

Gerhardt went ahead and called out to the woman.



“Excuse me. We’re looking for a friend. He’s a great big half-orc that carries a huge club and …”

The woman screamed loudly and dropped some wood she was carrying. She turned from the party and ran into the woods.

“Nice going Gerhardt!” Hilde reprimanded.

“I’d say she saw him,” Gerhardt stated with a smile.

Xerk worked his way to the front of the group. Moving into the clearing he called out to the woman,” Please we need to ask you a few questions. We intend you no harm I swear it.” The cleric pitched his sword down symbolically. “Please speak to me.”

The woman poked her head out from behind a birch tree.




“Go away!” she shouted at Xerk.

“I will very soon madam,” he answered. “I just need to know if you have seen the half-orc we are tracking?”

“Seen him?” she screamed hysterically. “He killed my husband!” She fell to her knees dissolving into sobs.

To be continued…


----------



## LuYangShih

What happened to Skullringer and Nanjuk, in a metagame sense?  Did the players get tired of them and trade them in, or has something else happened?


----------



## Buttercup

Yes, pogre, tell us!  Is Skully now merely an NPC, and is Nanjuk's player now running a tree-hugger?

I like Skully--but it sounds like he may be in a heap o' trouble.


----------



## pogre

Skully is still with us as a PC 

Nanjuk's player is out of the group. Great guy, just no chemistry with the group - amicable parting.

Quarion the Elf is a new player altogether.


----------



## pogre

Episode 07
Trailing Trouble

Xerk swallowed hard. He did not want to believe the accusation the woman had just made, but he still considered it a possibility. He gathered his wits and approached the woman, “If this half-orc killed your husband he will be brought to justice.”

The woman looked up and saw the rest of the party approaching behind Xerk. She yelled, “How do I know you will not kill me next?”

“You have nothing to fear,” Xerk reassured her. “We will keep you safe. I also pledge to bring your husband’s killer to justice. What did this half-orc look like that killed your husband?”

“I don’t know. He was hulking and brutal. I barely saw him.”

“What did the half-orc do after killing your husband?” Gerhardt asked.

“I don’t know, I ran.”

“I mean did he cut open his chest and eat his heart?” Gerhardt continued.

“Oh by the gods!” the woman sobbed. “How can you associate with such an animal?”

"Gerhardt! be silent - you are not helping," Xerk said.

“Perhaps she is confused. Perhaps this was the work of the troll Skullringer is hunting,” Inga suggested.

The woman overheard Inga and quickly stated, “It was no troll. It was a half-orc.”

“What weapon did this half-orc wield?” Gjord asked.

“Questions, questions, why don’t you leave me alone?” the woman pleaded.

“Please,” Xerk urged, “It’s important for us to know if the killer is the same half-orc we are trailing.”

“It was a huge club of gnarled wood,” she answered.

“Sounds like him,” Gerhardt admitted.

Inga bit her lip.

“Is your husbands body still at the scene of the murder?” Gjord asked.

“No we buried him near the stream, down there,” she pointed away from the camp.

“When did this happen?” Xerk asked.

“A day and half ago.”

“Where are your children?” Hilde asked.

“Hidden. Where they shall remain,” she said loudly.

“What brought you out to this wilderness?” Hilde asked.

“My husband had a large group of valuable furs he had traded for with the northern tribes. We were going to take the furs to Norgate to trade them. We stopped at another northern tribe of humans. My husband got in a gambling game that night and he lost all of our furs. We headed south with nothing. My husband planned to seek work in the city and start again.”

“So he led you out into this wilderness?” Gerhardt said in a questioning voice. “Perhaps ole’ Skully did you a favor.”

“Gerhardt be still,” Hilde commanded. “Go away with Gjord and investigate the site of the attack.”

“I have found Skully’s trail,” Gjord stated returning to the camp.

“Do you wish us to escort you to Norgate?” Inga asked of the woman.

“No, we will make our own way,” she answered.

“Very well madam,” Xerk stated. “Rest assured we will bring this half-orc to justice. Let’s follow that trail.”

“I agree Xerk,” Hilde stated, “however, I have just a couple more delicate questions for this gentlewoman if she would be so patient.”

The woman nodded in assent.

“Aside from that fatal blow from the club, did you notice anything else about your husband’s body?” Hilde asked.

“It was a mess.”

“How so?” Hilde probed.

“He had been eviscerated.”

“All the organs were gone then?” Hilde questioned.

“I don’t know,” the woman admitted. “What was left was the hull of my husband.” She cupped her hands over face and began to sob.

“I am so sorry,” Hilde reassured.

The party set off to follow Gjord on the trail of their friend and apparent murderer Skullringer.

…..

“It was him, wasn’t it?” Quarion asked once the party had left the camp.

“It would seem so,” Hilde admitted.

“It was a gambling debt disagreement,” Inga offered. “The guy probably lost to Skully and would not pay him or even insulted him.”

“That would explain, but not forgive his actions,” Hilde replied.

The group pressed on and finally set up camp when Gjord could no longer make out the trail in the dark.

The second watch of Quarion and Gjord spotted some movement on the perimeter of the camp. They woke the rest of the party, but nothing came of it. The following morning Gjord checked the areas where they had seen movement. He found signs of small humanoids.

“Children perhaps?” Inga asked.

“It’s possible,” the ranger stated. “Extremely quick though, I put money on a mature creature.”

“Filthy halflings,” Gerhardt spat. “I detest halflings. Why couldn’t ole’ Skully put the club to one of those wee rascals.”

“Enough Gerhardt,” Hilde chastised the fighter. “There are good halflings and bad halflings – just like humans.”

“Ya,” Gerhardt retorted, “and the good ones can be found in the graveyard.”

“You are _this_ close to paying for all future prayers of healing,” Hilde warned.

“Easy sister. Love all the halfling squeaks you want. Just keep them away from me.”

“Skully is moving quickly,” Gjord called out. “We cannot afford to waste anymore daylight.”

The group set off again after the half-orc.

……

“We are going too slowly,” Inga complained.

“It can’t be helped,” Gjord stated. “Skully has started covering his tracks and he’s pretty good at it.”

The group pressed on, but was forced to camp in the failing daylight without having made much progress.

Gerhardt took the third watch and Hilde quickly volunteered to accompany him. _This is a needing soul_ she thought to herself.

Late into their watch two arrows came whistling into camp. One of them struck the sister in the thigh. She yelped catching Gerhardt’s attention. He tried to focus on the camp’s perimeter, but he could not see anything.

“Alert! Awake!” Hilde shouted and raised her shield. As the adventurers awoke two more arrows traveled into the camp. One bounced off Hilde’s shield the other lodged in the earth next to her.

Gerhardt went quickly to the cleric’s side. “Sister are you alright?”

“The arrow had poison,” she said quietly. “It has weakened me, but I will survive.”

The elf coming out of his slumber grabbed for his weapon and looked into the darkness. There he saw two small figures with bows bounding away to the west. “There!” he cried. Quickly Quarian gave chase.

Gerhardt followed the elf blindly as did Gjord. It soon became apparent, however, that their quarry was accustom to these woods and hills. The humanoids outdistanced the pursuers. “Tomorrow we track them instead,” Gerhardt stated, his voice laced with anger.

…..

The following morning the group took a vote and decided to track the assailants from the previous evening. Gjord quickly found their trail and within a few hundred feet discovered that they had split off from each other. A path was chosen and the trail led back to the stream near the woman’s camp. The camp was abandoned.

“What now?” Inga asked.

“The trail continues west from here,” Gjord announced.

“Press on,” Gerhardt ordered.

A quarter mile later Gjord stated, “We have three tracks now – one big folk and two wee ones.” Three miles later came another announcement, “A fourth track – another big folk.” Two miles later Gjord stopped with a confused look on his face.

“What’s wrong Gjord?” Inga inquired.

“I’m not sure. One of the tracks is gone. I don’t know when it happened. They seemed to have stopped here for a time.”

The group continued following the tracks and ahead saw a trapper’s camp ahead. They spotted a trapper and his mule making a fire.

“Did you see a mule’s tracks?” Gerhardt asked.

“No,” Gjord answered.

“Let’s watch him a while,” Xerk suggested.

The trapper took the carcasses of two squirrels or rabbits and put them on a spit. He roasted the game and then gave a whistle. Two young boys emerged from the woods and the trapper threw them some game. They tore into the game with ravenous hunger.




“I will go around the camp to flank them,” Quarion announced. “I will wait for your move.” The elf crept off into the underbrush. Quarion quickly worked his way around the outskirts of the camp and took up a position opposite the party.




“Let’s approach,” Xerk suggested. The group began to walk towards the camp. 

When they came within forty feet or so of the camp the trapper noticed them and spoke up, “Come no closer.”

The two young boys peered up at the oncoming party and took flight into the woods. They ran directly towards Quarion’s position.




“Grab one!” Gerhardt shouted at Quarion. The fighter began running across the camp with his bow out and notched. 

The trapper protested, “They’re only children! Stop!”

“If they’re children they’re demons,” Gerhardt shouted back. “Or halflings.” He released an arrow at the fleeing boys. “Either way they’re better dead.”

Quarion tried to tackle one of the boys but missed. The two bounded into the woods and were lost to the party again.

“What are you trying to do to those innocent children?” the trapper protested.

“We have reason to believe they shot poisoned arrows at us last night,” Gerhardt stated.

The trapper laughed, “Those orphans? Highly unlikely and I doubt they’re going to last the night in the woods thanks to you.”

Xerk stepped forward and said, “We would like for you to come with us back to their camp – for your own protection. If they see no harm has come to you, perhaps we can bring them back in for protection as well.”

The trapper assented to this plan and the group made their way back to the camp where they had found the boys and their mother.

“I have a bad feeling about that grave down by the stream,” Gjord said to Gerhardt.

“What do you mean?” Gerhardt answered.

“I’m starting to doubt there is a husband buried there,” Gjord admitted.

“You think…” Gerhardt started.

“Yes,” Gjord stated. “We will dig it up in the morning.”

To be continued…


----------



## Old One

*Great Stuff!*

Pogre,

Luv the thumbs and the action...

A couple of technical questions:

1) How are you handling range, spell area, etc in the outdoor scenes?

2) It looks like you are using Warboards for outdoor + Dwarven Forge for indoors...what other source/materials are you using?

3) How much do you set up ahead of time and how much is set up "on the fly"?

Thanks in advance and keep up the good work!

~ Old One


----------



## pogre

*Re: Great Stuff!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Pogre,
> 1) How are you handling range, spell area, etc in the outdoor scenes?
> 
> 2) It looks like you are using Warboards for outdoor + Dwarven Forge for indoors...what other source/materials are you using?
> 
> 3) How much do you set up ahead of time and how much is set up "on the fly"?
> *




Hi Old One,

1. We use measuring tapes for outdoor scenes 1" = 5'. Some of the players in the past have had spell templates made of their favorites. Each character figure occupies a 1" diameter circle and exerts a zone-of-control (old Avalon Hill term for you) centered on themselves and 3" across. The zone-of-control is used for determining AoO and other such requirements.

2. Lots of Dwarven Forge, I also make a lot of dungeon stuff with Hirst Arts blocks.

The outdoor buildings and ruins are made with foam card, balsa, other bits, and Hirst Arts blocks. My brother builds a lot of the stuff.

The Hills are from Warzone - a friend and I bought huge lots of it from a hobby store going out of business. Trees and shrubs are diy variety from railroad kits.

3. It's all set up on the fly, but there is a trick. It's all contained in large drawers near our playing surface and we can assemble almost anything very quickly. I often describe the room as I hand the pieces over to construct the room. 

I have experimented with pre-set pieces and it just does not work that well for me. The one thing that has worked fairly well is to assemble entire rooms ahead of time from Hirst Blocks. Some of those rooms, like my crypt-throne room have become my favorite pieces.

Thanks for the comments Old One - I have always been a big fan.

Good news/Bad News - going to Gen Con/ no updates for a week or so. Hope to see a lot of you there!


----------



## Broccli_Head

Grrrr!  

  And I was just getting into it. 

At least now I'm subscribed!


----------



## pogre

Episode 08
Trolling Along

The following morning the party discovered their new friend was gone.

“Where’s the trapper?” Gjord asked.

“I do not know. He was here on my watch,” Hilde answered. “His mule and skins are still here.”

“He could not have gotten far then,” Xerk stated. “Gjord, check for a trail.”

“There are a lot of footpaths heading out of here,” Gjord said. “It looks like he headed west, and he is trying to cover his tracks.”

“Well, that is interesting,” Hilde said.

“I’ve got some digging to do,” Gerhardt said.

The corpse did not take long to unearth from its shallow grave. Following a detailed inspection of the body the group could not determine what it was, but it certainly was not Half-Orc.

“Opheria be praised,” Inga stated. “I was beginning to fear it was Skully.”

“The question is: What now?” Hilde asked.

“We press on after Skullringer,” Xerk announced. “We’re too late to stop him from fighting the troll, but we can at least get some questions answered.”

“Agreed,” Gerhardt said.

…..

“Do you still see the Half-Orc’s trail?” Gerhardt asked.

“Aye, but there is something far more interesting on that hill over yonder,” Gjord answered.





The troll was laired on a hill of ruins. The remnants of the coaches it had raided were scattered down the hillside. It seemed sluggish in the afternoon sunlight, lazily moving from one piece of shade to the next.

“Let’s have you set-up down below and pepper him with arrows, and when he comes down we’ll cut him up,” Gerhardt suggested.

“That’s madness,” Gjord quickly warned. “Look at the size of him.”

“We must outwit him,” Xerk stated. “A straight battle falls right into the Troll’s best suit. We must use our brains to outwit him.”

“I guess the Half-Orc is no loss on that account,” Gerhardt said with a guffaw.

“The same could be said of others,” Inga quipped, eyeing the fighter.

“What about a pit trap?” Gjord suggested.

“Not a bad idea, but it would take too long,” Xerk answered.

“We still have the trapper’s mule,” Inga started. “We could use it as bait.”

“There are bad omens around this troll,” Hilde said snapping out of a daze. “I have seen darkness about this creature.”

“That’s just gas. Trolls are notorious for it,” Gerhardt said.

Xerk stated, “I think Inga’s idea has merit. We plan an ambush using the mule. When the troll comes to eat the bait we all jump it from every side.”

…..

The ambush was set and all waited quietly for their quarry.




“This is not going to work,” Gerhardt complained.

“Shhh, the troll comes,” Gjord scolded.

Like a great hound with its nose close to the ground the troll came sniffing toward the mule. Its size from this close was shocking and its smell was so putrid that Hilde forced back a gagging noise. The troll appeared ready to grab the mule, but it hesitated and just as suddenly began running towards Xerk.





“Run Xerk!” Gjord called. The ranger stepped forward and let loose an arrow. The troll snapped its huge head around and refocused on the ranger. It loped at surprising speed towards outdoorsman.





Inga and Quarion sprang forth from their hiding places and struck deep wounds into the troll.





The troll ignored the attackers at its rear and blasted Gjord with double attacks from its fearsome claws. Gjord felt the blood running from his body and backed out of the combat, while Gerhardt dashed in to take the wounded ranger’s spot.





Gerhardt was now taking the fury of the troll and it was clear he could not last long. Even with the multitude of attacks hitting the giant green beast it kept coming. Hilde launched herself into the melee to maintain the assault and bolster Gerhardt.





The fury of the female cleric caught the troll’s attention. It grabbed Hilde with one of its massive claws, and then the other claw caught her on the opposite side. With massive strength the troll lifted Hilde into the air. Xerk, Inga, and Quarion struck the troll, but it was not distracted. In an instant the troll pulled and Hilde screamed as her arms were pulled from their sockets and her chest collapsed. The troll threw her aside like a rag doll.





Inga in a rage cut the troll again and again and with twin blows she and Gerhardt knocked the beast down. 





Quickly they went about the savage work of cutting the monster to pieces and Gjord covered it in oil. A torch was set on the remains and a foul oily smoke began to rise into the air.

Xerk was bent over Hilde’s body.

“How bad is she?” Inga said coming to the cleric’s side.

Xerk looked up with eyes fogged over in grief, “She’s gone Inga. I’m sorry.”

Inga began sobbing. The rest of the group looked down and cried quietly. Except Gerhardt – he was striding towards the ruins the troll had laired in. There was a quiet anger in his stride, but he rummaged quickly through the junk on the hill. He set aside some bolts of cloth and other items of value.

Gjord finally made his way over to Gerhardt. “Gerhardt, we have plenty of time for this later.”

Gerhardt looked up meeting the ranger with his own steely eyes burning with anger, “That Half-Orc has a lot to answer for.”

Gjord realized this was the fighter’s way of dealing with his grief and left him to continue his search.

…..

The troll’s lair had contained quite a bit of loot and normally the passage home would have been a happy one for the group. This trip was different though. This time they were bringing home one of their own to be buried.

To be continued…


----------



## Buttercup

Wow, Pogre.  I'm sorry Hilde died.  Is her player going to roll up another character?


----------



## Destan

*Re: Re: Great Stuff!*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> *
> Good news/Bad News - going to Gen Con/ no updates for a week or so. Hope to see a lot of you there! *




  Hope you had fun, pogie!



> *
> “There are bad omens around this troll,” Hilde said snapping out of a daze. “I have seen darkness about this creature.”
> *







My DM cap is off to you.  It appears like you let the dice fall where they may.  Although this can be difficult for players and DM alike, I think the moment you remove such a standard the game ceases to be as enjoyable as it could be with it in place.    Just my $.02.

Curious - did Hilde die before or after GenCon?

See yah,
D


----------



## hwoolsey

*Re: Re: Re: Great Stuff!*



			
				Destan said:
			
		

> My DM cap is off to you.  It appears like you let the dice fall where they may.  Although this can be difficult for players and DM alike, I think the moment you remove such a standard the game ceases to be as enjoyable as it could be with it in place.    Just my $.02.
> 
> Curious - did Hilde die before or after GenCon?




She died before Gen Con. The Thursday before.

And it gets better. The Thursday in question was her *birthday.* Pogre is an evil SOB (and I mean that in the good way).

Hank (aka Gerhard in Pogre's story hour and Hilde's player's husband)


----------



## pogre

Alas Hilde did fall - the questions posed by Buttercup will be answered in the next update. I always hate to kill PCs, but it happens.

I went to GenCon with a few friends and had a campaign planned out through 12th level. I had a TPK when they fought 8 Goblins. The best part was they did not kill one Goblin! We restarted and they managed to get to 2nd level Saturday night.

I'll try to update tonight.


----------



## pogre

Episode 09
A Miracle and A Farewell

Hilde’s lifeless corpse was draped over the Opherian altar as the sisters prayed over her. Only when they stopped did Inga approach, “What has been revealed to you sisters?”

“Sister Inga it is precipitous for you to make such an inquiry,” the church mother replied. “These matter take much time. Go back to your abode and rest and pray. Perhaps Opheria will give you new guidance.”

Inga walked towards the egress but hesitated to give one glance backward at her dead friend. _Please bring her back Opheria._ She continued to the Tabard Inn where Gerhardt had begun an inquiry into the whereabouts of Skully. _Hopefully, Gjord is giving the fighter some guidance and diplomatic aid,_ she thought as she neared the large hostel.

Gerhardt was seated near a small fire eating some stew while Gjord flicked shavings into the flames.

“There she is,” Gerhardt smiled. “Have they buried Hilde yet?”

“Your tact knows no bounds,” Inga replied. “But, no, they have not laid her soul to rest yet.”

“Why not?” Gerhardt asked.

“They may call her back,” Inga stated. “The church mothers felt Hilde was destined for a greater calling and so they are trying to divine Opheria’s will.”

“Is there anything we can do?” Gjord asked. “Perhaps a pledge of service or something.”

“I do not think so, but I’ll let you know,” Inga smiled. “Thanks for asking.”

“Yeah, let us know,” Gerhardt agreed. “So anyway your favorite smelly half-breed buddy came through here not long before us.”

“Skully?”

“None other, and he left you this,” Gerhardt now pulled out a scrap of wrinkled parchment for Inga’s inspection.





“I did not recognize the pictograms,” Gjord commented.

“No you wouldn’t,” Inga mused. “It’s written in the Northern Runes. You can only understand them in context. Let’s see here – it’s been a while since I have had to struggle through these. Usually, these runes are used in twos or threes, but it is the only written word Skully knows.”

“Can you puzzle through it?” Gjord asked.

“I’ll try. The first line is a message to I…”

“Inga, yeah we know, the barkeep told us he left it for you,” Gerhardt commented.

“Yes you must be right,” she answered. “Next line says - bad change – necessary –fate – hunt – the beast. Hmmm, not entirely sure, but I think he’s on another hunt or leaving. There’s a rune for troll and he did not use it. I think if he were referring to the troll we killed he would have used the sign.”

“What’s he hunting?” Gerhardt asked.

“I’m not sure perhaps the next line will give a clue,” Inga continued. “Let’s see, these runes are close together, that means a number most likely – nine and four.”

“Thirteen,” Gjord interjected.

“Yes, thirteen,” Inga agreed. “Thirteen suns – changing – man – battled or killed. I think thirteen suns means thirteen days ago. ‘Changing man killed’ has me thrown a bit though. What’s a changing man?”

“A doppelganger,” Gjord almost spit as he said the word.

“Of course! Skully killed a doppelganger. The woman’s husband,” Inga almost seemed joyous in the discovery.

“Wait a bit,” Gerhardt interrupted. “Are you telling me that Skullringer killed the husband at the camp because he was a shapechanger? Why didn’t he kill the woman?”

“He never saw her,” Gjord answered. “It may have been sizing up Skullringer as a victim.”

“Unlikely,” Inga interjected. “You see in the north doppelgangers are more common. It is also common knowledge that orcs can smell them out. It’s the scent of the changer that probably gave it away to Skully.”

“What of the trapper we ran into?” Gerhardt asked.

“That trapper was dead before we ever saw him,” Gjord answered.

“What does that mean?” Gerhardt asked.

“What we saw was a doppelganger, not the original trapper,” Gjord answered. “Remember when I was trailing those kids and I found one more track then two?”

“Vaguely,” Gerhardt admitted.

“I would guess the three tracks were the two kids and the woman and they met up with the trapper in the woods,” Gjord explained.

“They cut up the trapper and eat him and then there are three tracks,” Gerhardt concluded. “The woman was a doppelganger and she took the form of the trapper.”

“That is very plausible,” Inga said. “This final line of runes is puzzling not in what it says, but why.”

“Let’s hear it,” Gerhardt encouraged.

“Home – cattle – protection – fate, so Skully is heading home to protect his possessions and people and it’s fate that requires him to do so,” Inga scratched her head.

“He has had enough. He must be homesick,” Gjord offered.

“But that’s not it,” Inga countered. “The fate rune is one of the most powerful of the Northern set. Skully would not use it just to say he was quitting. He actually _fears_ something.”

“Fears?” Gerhardt questioned incredulously. “This from the fellow who set out into the wilderness to hunt a troll that ripped our sister in half?”

“What are those last two?” Gjord asked in an attempt to distract Inga from Gerhardt’s crassness.

Inga blushed. “It says he loved me like a wife.”

“That’s nice of him,” Gjord commented.

“Where do you think half-breeds come from?” Gerhardt stated. “Hey, has anybody seen Xerk?”

“No, he went to the temple of Marrkidia,” Gjord commented.

“The Templars of the goddess probably have a task for him,” Inga suggested.

“I hope they tell him to get drunk and pick up a whore. Xerk is just wrapped too tight,” Gerhardt said.

“Undoubtedly that’s a common ceremony required of the war goddess’s priests,” Gjord jested.

…..

Quarion came into the Tabard Inn with a dozen quails from the country. He threw the bounty on the table and said to the Innkeeper, “I’ll split them with you if you roast my half for my friends and I.”

“Done,” the Innskeeper agreed and removed the foul to the kitchen.

The group ate well of Quarion’s catch and went to bed full, but still with heavy hearts.

…..

“We have been summoned to the Shrine of Opheria,” Inga stated excitedly to the rest over morning gruel.

“Why us?” Gerhardt asked.

“It must be good news,” Inga answered.

They skipped the rest of their breakfast and made their way to the shrine. The group was shone to an entry vestibule and left to wait. A short time later another priestess with a hood came to fetch them. She asked of them as they moved deeper into the shrine, “What would you give to bring Hilde back.”

“Anything,” came Inga’s quick answer.

“Yes, me too,” Gjord answered.

“Depends,” Gerhardt answered.

“Nothing,” Quarion stated. Everyone turned to the Elf who was smiling. “Because she already has returned!” Quarion pointed to the hooded priestess.

She removed her hood and Hilde smiled widely at her friends. They fell upon her in a great embrace of thankfulness.

“We must go to the inner shrine and give thanks,” Hilde finally stated.

The ceremony started as Hilde entered and following the solemn affair the group took their leave of the shrine with an exchange of thanks. They walked back to the Tabard Inn.

“What was it like?” Inga asked of Hilde.

“I will tell you some day,” Hilde reassured her. “Now, however, we have a more pressing matter. We must go to speak with Lord Noble Helmall.”

“I thought he was a benefactor of the Messenger’s cult in this city,” Quarion commented.

“Very true, but it seems we are on an ecumenical mission,” Hilde replied.

To be continued…





Sadly, Skullringer is now on hiatus. My brother was promoted and moved to Ohio.


----------



## Buttercup

Too bad about Skully.  I was becoming fond of his ugly, heart-eating mug.

And Pogre, bringing Hilde back to life was a nice birthday present to her player.


----------



## Destan

Love the rune sheet pic.

Best wishes to your bro, pogie.  Hopefully he latches onto another gaming group at his new home.

D


----------



## Broccli_Head

pogre said:
			
		

> *Episode 09
> Sadly, Skullringer is now on hiatus. My brother was promoted and moved to Ohio. *




Skully!!!!!!



[from somewhere far away, someone yells back] 

Mulder!!!!


----------



## pogre

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Skully!!!!!!
> [from somewhere far away, someone yells back]
> Mulder!!!!
> *




Yep, you would fit right into my table of players Broccli_Head. 

I have changed the names of entire cities to avoid hearing them sing songs with verses that match the city name. Monty Python quotes now carry an XP penalty and I *love* Monty Python. God forbid I mention an NPC name that has _any_ connotation/similarity to an obscene word or nasty bit... 

Needless to say, my players have a great time. Often D&D is just the excuse to get together. Staying on track to play a bit can be a challenge at times.


----------



## hwoolsey

*To the tune of "He's So Fine"*

Du Jang, Du Jang, Du Jang.

Du Jang, Du Jang.

It's so fine.

That town of mine.

<Ducks for cover>

Hank
(Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## pogre

Episode 10
Rescuers

This adventure is based in part on an RPGA event I ran at GenCon by Stephen Radney-MacFarland – the module is so heavily modified as to be barely recognizable as such. However, my conscious required I give some credit to the original author.

…..

The manor of Lord Helmall was as impressive as the other ruling nobles of Norgate, but a pall hung over the place as the adventurers were quickly escorted into a sitting room. A short time later they were led before a fidgeting Lord Helmall and an attending Prior of the Messenger, Kaldonus Gress. Gress addressed the group as they came into the room, “Thank you for coming on such short notice. Lord Helmall’s child Lance is missing and we need your help.”

“We were only too happy to attend,” Hilde replied. “Servants of Opheria at your service.”

Gerhardt chuckled under his breath.

“Lance disappeared yesterday. The manor was searched, but without result. Divinations revealed that enemies of Lord Helmall had kidnapped the child. As his Lordship was organizing a rescue party further divinations prophesied the lord’s death if he undertook such a task. The boy is only five years old and his speedy recovery is of highest concern.”

Lord Helmall spoke for the first time, ”Your top priority will be rescuing my son. Failing that, your second mission is to get as much information as possible to provide information for a second rescue party. I wish I could go, but you heard the prophesies… Know that my heart goes with you, even if my sword cannot.”

“I guess you have some idea where the kidnappers might have gone?” Hilde asked optimistically.

“Not at first,” Prior Gress answered. “However, in extensive searches of the manor it was discovered one of the oldest tombs under these halls had been breached. We quickly cast a spell to seal the tomb and keep undead from coming out of it. Unfortunately, the gameskeeper has informed us he believes the kidnappers did go through the breach into the tomb.”

“Can you offer us anything in the way of magical aid?” Gjord asked.

“No,” the Prior answered. “We have no further resources available at this time. If you find yourself in a situation you cannot handle, retreat and give us a full scouting report.”

“Fine,” Hilde smiled. “Show us to the tomb.”

“Fine?” Gerhardt mumbled. “What are we getting paid? Why don’t you ever ask the important questions?”

Hilde shushed the fighter and followed the guard escorts leading them down into the subfloors of the manor.

…..

The guards lowered the party by ropes into a chamber with blackened walls illustrated in grays with alien beings and nightmarish scenes. A dead kobold with a massive black burn mark on the side of its head lay dead just outside the positive light placed by the clerics of the Messenger.





“Lightning bolt?” Gjord asked as Hilde inspected the kobold corpse.

“Seems possible,” she replied. “Perhaps a magic missile. He has not been dead too long, less than a day I would estimate.”

“The stairs do not appear to be trapped,” Quarion declared. “Shall we descend?”

The elf and Gerhardt took point and led the group down the dark stairs further into the tomb below. Once they reached the bottom of the stairs they saw a skeletal figure armed with a scimitar. The crypt thing seemed to be stirring.





The elf and Gerhardt charged down the corridor at the undead creature. Both combatants hit the bones with their blades, but could see their steel was not fully effective against the creature.





Immediately, something very odd started happening with the monster. It began to waver as though coming in and out of existence. Then, two ribs broke off from its ribcage in a dark blue nimbus of magic and flew out striking Gerhardt.

“By Hell’s devils! What is this thing?” the bewildered fighter yelled. “Turn it, turn it!”

Hilde strided toward the skeletal monster with Inga, “By the will of Opheria we command this thing of unlife back!”

Gjord rushed forward and struck the monster, but saw his twin bladed attack turned away as well. Hilde, realizing the turning had failed, charged into combat as well.





Hilde’s mace struck home and with the combined efforts of the adventurers surrounding the beast it was destroyed. When Gjord struck the final blow the skeleton crumbled into ash, leaving nothing behind.

“Wow!” Inga exclaimed. “If the kidnappers got past this thing, this might be a bit more challenging than I assumed.”

Quarion was already checking a door just to the left of where the skeletal monster had been standing. “No traps,” he announced. Gerhardt moved up and opened the door. Beyond the adventurers could see a shrine of some sort.





Inga stepped in, “A shrine to Olfader.”

“Yes,” Hilde agreed. “And look, a communion plate on the altar.”

Gerhardt moved up to the plate. “There are five silver coins in here.”

“Leave it be Gerhardt,” Gjord warned.

“Not even I am dumb enough to steal from Olfader,” Gerhardt retorted.

“I do not believe there are any secret portals in this room,” Quarion stated.

“That’s enough for me,” Inga stated. “Let’s get out of here and head down the hall.”

The group went back out of the chamber and headed the other direction down the hall. Ahead Quarion and Gerhardt spotted a turn, but they did not spot the two kobolds hiding in the shadows who unleashed sling bullets at them.





One of the bullets skipped off the wall, but the other hit Gerhardt solidly in the arm. Quarion charged and with a quick swing immediately decapitated one of the kobolds. Gerhardt affected by the bullet’s sting missed the other small humanoid. The kobold struck at Gerhardt with a short sword, but missed.





Quarion brought his blade to bear on the kobold, but missed him as the reptilian skittered away like a beetle. Gerhardt had recovered enough to bring his skills into play and his steel bit deeply into the kobold’s chest. It was a blow the kobold would not survive, but Gerhardt twisted his blade to insure the result.

“Take that you little lizard bastard!” Gerhardt cursed.

“Hey Gerhardt, let me get you an extra loud bell you can clang down the hallways to make sure absolutely everything in these crypts knows we’re coming,” Inga jeered.

“Like they could not hear the combat anyway,” Gerhardt replied. “I have seen you pretty worked up in combat, sister. Quit acting like you are any better.”

“I hear something beyond this door,” Quarion interrupted from the darkness beyond. None of the other adventurers had even noticed that the elf had worked his way forward.

“What is it?” Hilde asked.

“It is a crackling sound, like a late night camp fire,” Quarion answered.

“That cannot be good,” Gjord frowned.

“Stand back,” Gerhardt commanded. “I will open the door.”

“Wait,” Hilde demanded.

Her call came to late as Gerhardt pushed the door open. The chamber beyond was quite large and almost pitch black. A big pit of inky darkness dominated the center of the room. Across the top of the pit crackling bluish lightning of eldritch energy arced.





“Whoa,” Gjord muttered in awe.

To be continued…


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

_“Fine?” Gerhardt mumbled. “What are we getting paid? Why don’t you ever ask the important questions?”_

Or, "What the hell possessed him to name his kid LANCE?"

Wulf Ratbane would never rescue a kid named _*Lance*_, no matter what yer offerin' to pay.


----------



## pogre

Episode 11
Half Successes Are Full Failures

“Let’s go have a look in that pit,” Gerhardt announced. The fighter moved over to the edge of the pit and ancient runes were activated below his feet. A flash of blue lightning snaked out and struck Gerhardt in the leg, arced off and a skeleton appeared next to him.





The adventurers rushed into action and Quarion stepped up to support. As the elf moved another blue arc of lightning struck forth, crashing into the rogue and summoned a ghoul.





“Stay away from the edge of the pit,” Hilde yelled. “There are summoning runes all around it.”

Carefully maneuvering the party managed to eliminate both undead. 

“I wonder what would be next if we stepped on another one of the stones?” Inga mused. “A shadow perhaps?”

“Let’s not find out please,” Hilde replied.

“Where’s the elf?” Gjord asked.

“Over here,” Quarion whispered back from the darkness across the room. “This door is not trapped.”

“You’re like a hound on the hunt Quarion,” Gjord remarked.

“He keeps us moving,” Gerhardt said. “I like that.” The fighter moved over to the door and opened it. The smell that issued forth from beyond the door was almost over powering. Rotten flesh, vegetation, and foul fungi combined to make an odor so bad Gerhardt gagged a bit. “It’s a dead end or collapsed corridor to be more correct.”

“I will search through the pile,” Quarion announced and commenced moving into the foul smelling stuff.





As the rogue began sifting through the offal, the pile shifted. Then it moved. Quarion quickly found himself under attack.

“What is it?” Gerhardt asked.

“I do not know,” Quarion answered. “Ouch! My leg!” Quarion pulled his leg back and found a huge beetle attached to it.

Gerhardt waded in to attack the beetle and another burst forth from the pile at the fighter.





The beetle’s pincer mouth dug into the elf again and he howled in protest. The rest of the adventurers hung back from the dead end, plinking the insects with their bows as opportunities presented. Finally, the fighter managed to smash the beetle attacking him and the combined efforts of Quarion and he ended the other. Quarion emerged from the garbage and melee with a badly mangled leg.

Inga attended to Quarion’s wounds with a prayer to Opheria. “That’s it,” she stated. “I have no more supplications.”

“I only have a couple of minor chants myself,” Hilde stated.

“We’re in fair shape and a child’s life is in danger,” Gjord argued.

“I agree,” Gerhardt nodded. “We should press on.”

“Another serious encounter will probably kill one of us,” Hilde argued. “Let’s retire and report what we have found.”

“Let’s just check out the next door,” Gjord pleaded. “If we run into anything we get out of here.”

“The door is free of any traps,” Quarion called to the group from across the room.

“See there,” Gjord smiled. “The hound is on it.”

“Very well,” Hilde frowned. “I can see you all wish to move on.”

Gerhardt moved to the door and opened it. It revealed a 30-foot long hallway with two more doors.





“This does not count,” Gjord insisted. “We have to go forward.”

Hilde rolled her shoulders.

The door on the left side of the hallway immediately caught the group’s attention. The portal was constructed of the same black material as the initial chamber in the tomb. Ancient disturbing illustrations covered the blackness in dark gray. Most disturbing of all however, were the five triangles that move in a large oval around the door’s surface. The triangles appeared to be silver, but chiseled into the surface – yet they moved silently across the surface like feathers floating across a puddle in the breeze.

“Quarion don’t” Hilde warned.

Quarion was thrown backwards from the black door. A large blackish wound appeared on his palms and oozed yellow pus. “It is trapped,” he smiled. “Warded really.”

“Obviously,” Gerhardt agreed.

“I wonder if this has anything to do with the offering plate in Olfader’s temple?” Inga asked.

“Not likely. Why?” Hilde answered.

“The plate had five silver pieces and this door has five silver triangles,” Inga said.

“That is interesting, but this seems like an ancient ward to me,” Hilde postulated. “And if I am correct about that. The child is not beyond.”

“There are kobolds beyond this door,” Quarion announced from the door at the end of the hall.

“How many?” Gjord asked.

“I am not sure,” Quarion answered. “At least three.”

“We should rest…” Hilde began to say. She was interrupted by Gerhardt opening the door.

Quarion had anticipated Gerhardt’s move and rushed into the chamber beyond. He struck at the group of kobolds, but missed wildly. The kobolds must have expected trouble for they were fully ready for combat. The lone elf soon found himself surrounded by kobolds. The draconian mites dug their weapons into Quarion and his blood soon covered the floor.





Inga and Gjord quickly moved up to help Quarion, but the rogue had no room to maneuver. The kobolds did not relent, concentrating their attacks on the rogue. Gerhardt, frustrated, pushed his way past Gjord lowered his shoulder and ran into one of the kobolds. The force of the blow knocked the kobold back ten feet. A grateful Quarion slipped out the newly formed corridor created by Gerhardt’s bullrush.





Gerhardt and Gjord smashed their way through the little menaces, but Inga was taking wounds as she attempted to hit her enemy with the flat of her sword. Soon the foe before Inga was the only one left in the chamber. The barbarian/cleric was finally able to knock the kobold out. Quarion, barely standing, moved over to bind the unconscious reptilian.

A quick exploration of the chamber led to the discovery of a steeply sloped passage leading down.

“Now we must rest,” Hilde insisted. No one argued.

…..

The audience before the lord was brief and intense. Every piece of information was wrung out of the group before they were led to bedrooms to rest. The kobold was taken in its bindings to a separate area. The next morning the group reported to the Lord Noble’s meeting room.

They were shocked to see Lord Helmall with a young boy in his lap. “Good morning,” Lord Helmall beamed at the group. “This is Lance.” The toe-headed youth with sparkling blue eyes waved at the adventurers.

“Forgive us if we appear confused,” Hilde said.

“Your information and the information provided by the prisoner you brought proved to be vital,” Lord Helmall began. “A second rescue force was launched last night and thanks to your expert scouting, they were successful.”

“Damnit,” Gerhardt muttered below his breath.

“I am very thankful for your service,” Lord Helmall motioned to a man-at-arms. The man-at-arms picked up five purses of coins and gave one to each of the adventurers. The adventurers thanked Helmall and left the audience chamber stunned.

…..

“35 gold,” Gerhardt complained. “A total of 165 gold.”

“175 gold,” Gjord corrected him.

“Yeah, 175,” Gerhardt corrected. “Just think of what we could have gotten if we would have rescued that brat.”

“At least we are alive,” Hilde smiled. “Besides the Lord was very kind in giving us something for our service.”

“I wonder what he gave the group who saved that little turd,” Gerhardt grumped.

“Probably at least a 100 each,” Quarion offered.

“Now that’s real money,” Gerhardt slapped his hands together and rubbed them. “What if we were to say remove a certain young chap and send a note saying we knew how to rescue him for the right price?”

“That’s kidnapping,” Inga said accusingly.

“Of course, I would insist a full twenty-five percent be donated to the temple of Opheria,” Gerhardt replied.

“Forget it Gerhardt,” Quarion stated.

“You’re a mercy killing,” Hilde added. “Be happy with what we have received. Come sister let us take a portion of our share to the temple.”

“Ah well sisters,” Gerhardt shrugged. “The temple’s loss I suppose – they could have received some real coin. My temple has a whole lot of ale in it. That’s where I’m making my donations,” Gerhardt laughed and walked towards the Tabard Inn. Gjord and Quarion followed the fighter not knowing they would get to drink no ale in the tavern tonight.

To be continued…


----------



## LuYangShih

pogre said:
			
		

> *Episode 11
> 
> 
> “We should rest…” Hilde began to say. She was interrupted by Gerhardt opening the door.
> 
> *




Gerhardt is the best.  The BEST!    He also has good ideas on how to obtain funding for the group.  Hopefully they will come around sometime soon.


----------



## hwoolsey

> Gjord and Quarion followed the fighter not knowing they would get to drink no ale in the tavern tonight.




*What? *

Hank
(Gerhard Eisenfaust in Pogre's new story hour)


----------



## Broccli_Head

Alas...they should have kept going.


----------



## pogre

Episode 12
Too Many Elves

The following is based on the Gaslight Press adventure _The Gryphon’s Legacy_ by Wolfgang Baur.

The man wore the livery of the Lord Noble Helmall and was unwavering in his efforts to block Gerhardt.

“Look here,” Gerhardt snarled. “Ye’ got two choices, get out of my way or pull your weapon and get ready to get stuck.”

“My master has insisted that you attend to him immediately,” the servant remained stolid.

“We just saved his whelp,” Gerhardt knew this was not entirely true. “Tell your lord we will see him tomorrow morning. Err, make that afternoon.”

“Your help was much appreciated,” the servant replied diplomatically. 

Gjord approached, “What’s the problem Gerhardt? Is this fellow trying to collect a tab from you?”

“I am here on orders from Lord Noble Helmall. Lord Noble Helmall requests an immediate meeting,” the servant replied.

“That is bloody inconvenient,” Gjord remarked. “We better go hear him out. Has someone been sent to get the sisters?”

“They are already at the Lord Noble’s manor,” the servant answered.

“Well, I hope your lord has a keg of ale and will allow me a roll with one of his maid servants. That is the least recompense I demand,” Gerhardt turned to leave the Tabard Inn’s entryway.

The servant opened his mouth to reply. Quarion winked at him, “Don’t bother getting indignant. You will just encourage him.”

…..





The three were led into the audience chamber where the two sisters, Lord Helmall and two elves were waiting for them.

“Oh look Quarion,” Gerhardt laughed. “A couple more tree-huggers. Maybe the three of you could run out and have a good frolic with the Fey in the woods or something.”

“Gerhardt, be still,” Hilde demanded. “Lord Helmall was informing us of a matter of some import, one which could be potentially lucrative for all involved.”

“If that means money, I’m all ears,” Gerhardt pointed to his ears. “Course you three tree-huggers are always that way, eh?” he nudged Quarion, who rolled his eyes.

Quarion nodded to the two elves in a slight greeting no one else but the elves in the chamber noticed. He recognized one of them, Ranin, a ranger from the northern woods who was a master with the bow. He had won a few archery contests when Quarion was back home, even upsetting Til’Hedar in the western cup match. The other was unfamiliar to him.

“These two elves have brought me troubling news,” Helmall began. “For some time there has been a pause in the trade routes to the north. It was well known that bandits were to blame. Now Ranin and E’lisarr tell me that the problem is much worse than we assumed. A bandit king of some sort has set up residence at Griffon Rock, an old Northern Kingdom castle.”

“It is well known that Griffon Rock is used as wintering quarters for bandits. The Odyssean* ruins reputed to be below the castle tend to discourage permanent settlement,” Inga added.

“This is much more serious,” Helmall interjected. “These bandits are demanding fealty from the surrounding villages and have completely choked off trade. Further, they ride mysterious skeletal horses and have glowing armor. The locals have taken to calling them ghost riders.”

Lord Noble Helmall turned to E’lisarr who spoke up, “Lord Noble Helmall has asked us to lead you to Griffon Rock. We are to infiltrate the stronghold and destroy the bandits.”

Helmall smiled, “Of course that would be ideal, but if it is not possible get as much information about the situation as possible. Norgate will simply not tolerate another political entity springing up so close in the north. Especially one that would be a bandit kingdom.”

“The resumption of trade is the top priority?” Hilde asked.

“Yes,” Helmall confirmed. “The villages of the north are of no concern to Norgate, only the trade.”

“Is the rest of the ruling table in accord with you?” Gerhardt asked.

The room went completely quiet. The outrageous brashness of Gerhardt’s question made them all hold their breath, aside from Gerhardt who remained oblivious or uncaring.

Helmall chortled, “I did not realize you were an observer of high politics Gerhardt. However, your curiosity is honest if nothing else. And yes, this is a matter the High Table** is in full agreement upon.”

“When do we leave?” Gjord asked.

“I have horses prepared,” Ranin answered. “Once you have checked your gear we should set off immediately. Griffon Rock is a five day ride.”

“Now hold on,” Gerhardt began. “I want to know…”

“Gerhardt, be still,” Hilde commanded. “Know your place. The Lord Noble has assured us we will be richly rewarded if we are successful and has offered us the use of mounts. That is all we need.”

Gerhardt grumped, but said nothing more.

“I will tell the grooms to make ready,” Lord Helmall stated leaving the chamber followed by a liveried servant.

…..

The group thundered north and pushed into the darkness before the elves pulled in their reigns. A camp was quickly established and little conversation passed between the adventurers. The first three days passed much like this, a hard day’s riding followed by a quick camp set-up. There was very little traffic on the northern trade roads.

The fourth day the group approached a large contingent of people moving south. The ragtag group stretched out for several hundred yards and moved slowly. Two men rode out ahead and greeted the party. They informed the adventurers that they were refugees from Moordit and were heading south for a better life.

“You flee the bandits then?” Gjord asked.

“They were demanding more than we could pay,” the villager answered. “When they raided our village nine months ago we thought that was the end. They kept coming though. They stole our livestock, our seed, and even some of our women. Now they demand regular taxes. We have had enough. We are leaving.”

“How many are there?” Inga asked.

“I do not know,” the villager answered. “At least a dozen, maybe two-dozen. They ride skeletal horses and have glowing armor. But, we only faced one of their raids. They required a village elder to go to Griffon Rock every moon. They then told the elder what was demanded.”

“What race are they?” Inga asked.

“I do not know. They are humanoid. Probably humans, but no one has seen their faces,” he answered.

…..

The elves informed the group they were approaching Feldar. One of the few villages untouched by the bandits. No sooner had they made this assertion than a column of smoke was seen rising in the distance. They spurred their horses.

Feldar was smoldering. Corpses were face down in the muddy green. Pigs were running lose and children were crying. Hilde finally found an old man who explained the village had been sacked by the raiders. The men had organized a militia to resist and to this point they had not been touched. Last night the raiders came and killed all of the men. There were only a few women and children remaining and they were trying to decide what to do next.

Gjord also learned that there was a druid in the forest that sometimes came to the town. His name was Vostark and he could occasionally be found in the druidic circle to the west of the village.  The group decided to seek out the druid and gain all the information they could.

…..

The druidic circle was found in short order and nightfall came quickly thereafter. The group decided to set-up camp just outside of the circle. Quarion spotted something on his dawn watch – it was enormous – a bear at least eight-feet tall at the shoulder. He quickly woke the rest of the group.

Quarion notched an arrow and took aim at the massive bruin. Gjord knocked the elf aside, and the arrow flopped into the air harmlessly. “We’re near a druidic circle,” Gjord whispered harshly. “It is probably a friend of the druid’s or possibly the druid himself.”

Almost on cue the bear shape-shifted into a human.





“I am Vostark,” the druid announced. The group introduced themselves. “Have you come to worship or seek advice?”

“The latter,” Hilde answered. “The village of Feldar was sacked last night.”

“Yes, I could feel the undeath in the area,” Vostark patted a stone surrounding the circle. “How does this affect you? You hardly appear to be shepherds or farmers.”

“Lord Noble Helmall sent us to destroy the bandits’ base,” Hilde answered.

“Oh that is well for the balance,” Vostark stated.

“What do you know of these raiders?” E’lisarr asked.

“There are about a dozen. They ride undead mounts and wear a strange armor. They are using undead to guard Griffon Rock,” Vostark tapped his head for a moment. “It is good you are here to challenge them.”

“Are you interested in accompanying us?” Inga asked.

“No,” the druid said slowly. “But, I am willing to help. If you find yourselves in dire straits go west from Griffon Rock. You will find a deep canyon; within there is a circle of the Old Faith. You cannot see it, but I will mark it with a stag skull to make it obvious. If you come there I will know and will come to you.”

“That is very kind,” Hilde bowed. “Is there any thing we can do for you?”

“You are already going to perform a great service from my view,” Vostark answered.

“Do you know of any secret way or less traveled way into Griffon Rock?” Ranin asked.

“There are some foul dire badgers that have excavated a home near the castle. Perhaps you can use their burrow,” Vostark offered.

“Thank you kindly,” Hilde bowed again. “We shall leave you in peace fair Vostark.”

“One more thing,” the druid added. “There is a young griffon on the road to Griffon Rock. It will undoubtedly confront you. It is trying to establish a territory.”

“We can kill it, don’t worry,” Gerhardt stated.

“I think it can be dissuaded without killing it,” Vostark responded tersely.

“Of course,” Hilde replied. “We will be most careful.”

…..

The elves leading the party north hesitated in the road ahead. “What’s wrong?” Inga asked. The elves pointed up.





to be continued…

*A little Olde Realm history – the Odysseans were an ancient people that dominated the area known as the Olde Realm at least several hundred years ago. Their civilization was wiped out by volcanic explosions that buried their capitol. The capitol was the hub of political, military, and economic activity, when it disappeared the rest of the empire eventually died away like branches with no trunk. The current city of Derlon is reputed to be built on the ruins of the ancient capitol.

**The High Table is a council of six nobles descended from Northern Kings who rule Norgate.


----------



## Broccli_Head

I always liked that adventure. Never played, but it made for a good read.


----------



## pogre

Episode 13
Griffon Rock

Just a reminder – all of the pictures in the Story Hour are thumbnails. Click them to see the larger picture.






A loud screech filled the air as the Griffon whistled down from its high perch. Slashing talons and its beak were aimed at the ranger Gjord. Gjord stumbled back just slightly from the attack. One of the talons had drawn blood, but he was not seriously hurt. Quarion sank his weapon into the beast, causing it to snap its beak back at him. Gerhardt rushed past the young Griffon to take up a position behind it.





Ranin and E’lissar moved out to take better bow shots at the Griffon and planted arrows in its quarters. The Griffon's inexperience began to show as it switched opponents, attacking whoever had last caused it pain. Hilde moved up and began thumping the beast with her mace.





The blows continued to land on the young griffon until confused, and wounded, it took to the air. “Let it go,” Ranin called out and Gerhardt stayed his weapon. The Griffon returned to its high perch and cocked its head sideways to view its foes.

…..

The group pushed forward through an abandoned village and reached Griffon Rock that evening.





Two guards were posted on the gatehouse overlooking the road up from the abandoned village. Fifty feet below the gate was the dire badger hole, just off the road. Even with low evening light it was going to prove difficult to avoid the guards’ views.

Gjord suggested a plan. “I will move up to the badger hole with the elves. When we get there we will signal for you to follow. Come one at a time. If you think you have been spotted either hit the ground and crawl forward to the hole, or run back to the village.”

The group nodded their assent and the four moved silently through the undergrowth towards the badger hole. The hole was only four-feet wide, but they crawled their way in. Shortly past the entrance the burrow widened to five-feet allowing the adventurers to stand with couched over posture. Gjord worked his way back to the entrance and gave the signal.

First came Hilde. She sounded like a blacksmith at work to Gjord, but the guards above the tower did not move. Then came Gerhardt none too quietly. Again, the guards did not flinch. Finally, Inga sprinted towards their position. Inexplicably, she tripped on a stone and fell head first, raising a cloud of dust and a lot of noise. To make matters worse she cursed loudly. The guards stirred.

…..

Gjord had not watched Inga’s spill. He had been working his way to the front of the group. He assumed the barbarian-priestess would make it. The group began to work their way down the burrow.





Ranin took the lead and moved up to an intersection in the burrows. He looked back to the group and pointed to his right. His low light vision was beginning to fail, so he was much relieved to see Hilde lighting a torch. The elf took a deep breath and moved to the right. He ran into the snarling denizen of the burrows almost immediately.





…..

Inga worked her way to her feet. A dark missile flew from one of the arrow slits and hit home in her thigh. Inga immediately pulled the arrow out and realized a poison had been delivered. She fought off the effects and considered her next move. _Going to the hole will only draw them there now_ she thought. _It’s time for a diversion_ She charge a breech in the outer wall screaming. Two more arrows went flying past her as she ran.

Running through the breech she spied a contingent of humanoids and skeletons coming after her. She quickly decided the diversion had been successful and ran away. Another arrow struck her hard in the back and she again fought off the effects of the poison. She took refuge against a boulder and chanted a healing prayer upon herself. She craned her neck around to see riders coming out of the castle.





_What luck!_ Inga thought. _At least it is self-inflicted._ The riders were heading toward her position.

…..

“Where is Inga?” Hilde asked.

“I do not know,” Gerhardt answered. “But,…” He was interrupted by some growls and snarls from ahead. “Sounds like one of the elves found somebody at home!” He pushed forward.

The badger uncoiled and launched itself against Ranin. Two claws found there way through the elf’s defenses and ripped his flesh. Ranin staggered back trying to raise his blade in self-protection. The badger’s teeth bit him deeply and the elf felt the blood running down his body. “Back up,” he gasped.





The entire group backed up and took positions along the four-way intersection. The badger, now in a rage, rushed to the attack.





The tables had turned. The badger unable to control its rage found itself amidst flashing blades from all sides. 





The cumulative efforts of the adventurers were too great and in 20 seconds the badger lay dead on the dirt floor.

The adventurers continued down into the burrow and found a passage that led to a crumbling bit of brick and mason work. Gerhardt began removing large chunks of it and a chamber was revealed beyond.

…..

_Vostark and the druidic circle!_ Inga thought. She dashed madly to the west. Like many of the wild people of the north she sprinted at unbelievable speed and within a few seconds she was more than a quarter mile from the castle. She pushed on until she was more than a half-mile from it. Inga reclined against a great fir and caught her breath. She steeled herself for the appearance of any pursuers.

Thoughts of making it to the druidic circle were pushed back. _When the riders come through – pull the last one from his mount. Swing onto the mount and work my way forward._ Inga’s mind was whirring through the scenarios. She could not help but anticipate the foe galloping past, but they never came. No pursuit at all. _Surely they had seen her sprint away? Maybe not…_

Inga began trotting back to the castle.

…..

Gerhardt moved into the chamber and was immediately attacked by a hunting spider.





Gerhardt brought his blade down on the arachnid and the threat was short-lived. “What was that?” Hilde called from the back of the group.

“Nothing,” Gerhardt answered.

They moved up through the chambers cautiously. Ranin had heard someone blowing a horn in apparent alarm above them and the castle’s inhabitants were undoubtedly bracing for an assault. Pushing through another room the party reached a tee intersection.





“Which way?” Gerhardt asked Gjord.

“E’lissar, come forward,” Gjord called.

E’lissar walked up next to Gjord. “That way has some light streaming in from the distance. It probably goes out behind the castle. To our right it is much darker I can only see as far as you.”

“Right it is,” Gerhardt announced. A few feet later he stopped again.





“Tree-hugger forward,” Gerhardt bellowed. He smiled at Gjord and gave him a wink.

E’lissar came forward and checked the three doors. “The two side doors are not trapped. The middle door is trapped and locked. It is a mechanical trap.”

“Can you disable it E’lissar?” Gjord asked the rogue.

<click>”I just did. It is unlocked now too,” E’lissar reported. “And Gerhardt, knock it off with the insulting yelling.”

“I forgot how easy you guys can hear,” Gerhardt said gravely, pointing to his ears. “Probably pretty sensitive,” he whispered. “Thanks tree-hugger.” Immensely pleased with himself he nudged Gjord and smiled.

“You are going to get a blade to the back if you keep it up,” Gjord warned.

Gerhardt shrugged. “Are we ready? ‘Cause I’m going in.”

The group nodded their assent. Gerhardt opened the door quickly revealing a host of undead, two wolves, and a woman with a dark complexion in purple.





“Close the door! Close the door!” Ranin shouted.

Quarion was quick as a cat and pounced through the portal. He took up a position in the corner and shot at one of the wolves.





_Great, just great._ Gerhardt thought. “Here we go!” he shouted.

The woman began to twist her fingers and draw arcane symbols in the air.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Many Story hours have Rogues Gallery threads, but you know I have to be different .

Introducing pogre's model and figure thread over in the art area.

First up - The Gate House!


----------



## pogre

Episode 14
Dark Prisoner





Gerhardt charged past the wizard’s minions and went straight towards her. Her minions were so shocked by this brash move they hesitated.





Gjord shrugged his shoulders and charged in at the wolves.





The wolves attacked Gjord and Quarion. One wolf grabbed Gjord’s leg and pulled him down to the ground.





Meanwhile, Gerhardt was getting ganged-up on by the Drow wizard and her undead minions.





The battle was taking its toll on the fighter. Gerhardt was beginning to regret his long charge. Hilde stepped in to help Gjord.





Hilde smashed the wolf with her mace sending it to the ground. Gjord kipped up and thanked Hilde.





“Hey!” Gerhardt shouted. “How about turning these bones!”

Hilde stepped up with her holy symbol, “By the power and grace of Opheria I banish thee!”





The skeletons were demolished and the zombies turned. The wizard, quickly ascertaining that the tables had turned pulled a potion and downed it quickly. She disappeared.

“Damn!” Gerhardt cursed. “Cover the exit!” The fighter ran to make sure no one could leave the room without brushing past him.





“She is still in here,” Ranin called out.

Gjord moved over to the corner and stabbed in the air. Blood covered his sword and the wizard collapsed before him.





Opheria rushed over to her and said a healing prayer on the dark elf. E’lissar bound the drow.

“This should be an interesting interview,” Inga mused.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Not fantastic photos, but
the new Gjord miniature is up over in the pogre's models and figures thread.


----------



## LuYangShih

I am surprised the Undead did not finish Inga off.  It should be interesting to see how the rest of this adventure plays out.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Really liked the battle and the pics to show what happened. 

How did Gjord know that the drow was there?


----------



## pogre

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Really liked the battle and the pics to show what happened.
> 
> How did Gjord know that the drow was there? *




He made an educated guess and made a great roll. It was very interesting turn of events. I am anxious to see what happens tonight.


----------



## pogre

Episode 15
The Drow Deal

“How civilized,” the drow wizard’s velvet voice was nearly intoxicating as it pulsed from her deep dark lips. “These ropes are not necessary. I recognize I have been defeated. The advantage is yours.”

“It is a reflection of our respect for your power,” Hilde answered. “I am afraid the ropes must stay for now my dear.”

“I understand, but I think we can reach a mutually satisfactory solution to this situation,” the enchantress cooed.

“You are half way to a satisfactory solution,” E’lissar hissed. “Give me a moment with her, I will end this charade.”

“Our people’s conflict is no secret Titan*,” the drow responded. “Now, is not the time for old grudges, but practical solutions. Put aside your hatred and see the opportunity before you.”

“That is exactly what I see – an opportunity,” E’lissar growled.

“Let’s not be hasty. I for one would like to hear her out,” Gerhardt smiled.

“Ah, a voice of reason,” the drow returned Gerhardt’s smile.

Gjord laughed, “Gerhardt as the voice of reason! I always heard you drow were twisted, but by the gods that’s downright sick!”

Hilde could not help from chuckling herself, “Now, now, although the fighter’s lust for flesh is interfering with his judgment, the suggestion is reasonable.”

“Excellent, all I shall require is an oath from the sisters,” the drow stated.

“An oath from us?” Inga smirked. “Not likely, you are in no position to make such a demand.”

“If it were excessive I would quite agree, but all I require is a promise on your faith I will not die by your hands or actions,” the drow gazed with her dark eyes longingly at Gerhardt.

“I can make no such oath,” Hilde responded. “Who is to say we will not be jumped on our way out of the castle by bugbears and all die.”

“By your direct actions,” the drow corrected.

“This is ludicrous!” E’lissar complained. “Exchange an Opherian vow for dark lies. Tell us all you know witch or die by the blade where you sit. Your presumptive tone is outrageous.”

“You have not stated your half of the bargain,” Inga reminded the dark elf.

“I shall give you a complete map of the castle and this lower level. I shall tell you all I know of the fortress’s defenses.”

“That would be handy,” Gerhardt commented.

“And, complete most of our mission here,” Hilde agreed.

“Oh no, wait a minute,” Gerhardt interjected. “We are not leaving this place to let somebody else mop up. This is our baby, the credit, the glory, and the treasure.”

“You cannot trust a drow!” E’lissar interrupted. “It is folly to trust her, she will turn her back on us at the first opportunity.”

“Would you characterize me as disloyal and self-centered?” the drow queried.

“It is the basest of your instincts,” E’lissar scowled.

“Then, that is why you should trust me,” she replied. “Surely, I have more to gain now than in any other bargain I have ever made. All I have to do is betray my employer. Something that as you point out, is second nature.”

“Oooo,” Inga hummed. “She’s good.”

“Duplicity and double-dealing are a drow’s nature. You can never trust them,” E’lissar snapped.

“Except when it is in their self-interest to be honest,” the dark elf wizard corrected him.

The group left the drow in the corner while they conferred in another part of the room.

…..

“We have agreed,” Hilde began. “We shall make the bargain.”

“You are most wise sister,” the drow replied.

“First, we require some information as a show of good faith on your part,” Inga said.

The drow turned and smiled at the muscular sister, “Of course.”

“How many guards are we dealing with and what are their races?” Inga asked.

The drow raised her eyebrows, “You ask much sister, but as you have decided to go forward with our bargain I shall oblige you with an answer. There are a dozen-and-a-half raiders that are hobgoblins. The bandit king is a hobgoblin of no mean combat skill. He is assisted by four lieutenants and a pair of gnolls.”

“Let’s take her to the circle and make the deal,” Gjord stated.

“I have another question,” Gerhardt stated.

“For you able fighter, I must submit,” the drow sighed.

“What is your name?”

Light flickered across her dark eyes, “Viziona, and yours?”

“I am Gerhardt.”

“Enough flirting Gerhardt,” Hilde grinned. “Let’s head out to the west and see if perhaps our other friend will join us at the circle.”

“I will hold her rope,” Gerhardt volunteered.

Gjord snickered, “I would not have it any other way, after all you are the voice of reason.”

The elven ranger Ranin walked silently over to Viziona, “You have not fooled me witch, and I have made no oath. Nor will I.”

“I bet you get all the maidens,” she answered under her breath.

…..

The deer skull was tied to a post in the canyon and the group quickly found the circle. 





“When will he come?” Gerhardt asked.

“Hold on. Let me cast summon greater druid,” Inga quipped. “How do I know? He said he would come.”

“Druid?” Viziona whispered to Gerhardt.

Gerhardt pulled her rope roughly to force her body next to his, “Aye, a powerful druid, and he has made no bargain with you.”

Hilde rolled out some parchment and wetted some quills. “It is only powder ink, but it will be sufficient for your service,” she told the dark elf.

“The ropes make that difficult fair sister,” Viziona noted.

Hilde motioned to E’lissar, “Untie the ropes enough so she may employ her writing hand.” E’lissar followed the instructions given to him, but his rough treatment made Viziona spit and hiss like a cat in a bath.

“She can write,” E’lissar reported.

“Very good,” Hilde acknowledged. “Now if you would be so kind my dear.”

“The oath, sister,” Viziona reminded her.

“Viziona, I give you my solemn oath you will not be killed by my hand or actions for one moon if you give me all the information you know of Griffon Rock,” Hilde stated.

“We said nothing of a time limit,” Viziona protested.

“I know dear, but who could blame you for wanting revenge upon us? And I will not be tied by an oath,” Hilde replied.

Viziona smiled and began scratching out an annotated map of the castle and the cellar levels.

…..

“He comes,” Ranin announced.





“Well,” Vostark began, “What have we here?”

“It’s a drow female,” Gerhardt answered.

Gjord snickered.

“Indeed,” Vosark grinned. “And a prisoner by the looks of it.”

“The sisters have given an oath not to kill it,” E’lissar reported.

The druid rubbed his chin, “and in exchange?”

“She tells us everything she knows about Griffon Rock,” Inga answered.

“Equitable,” Vostark acknowledged. “I am a bit surprised she has survived three elves.”

Viziona looked up from her work briefly, “The opposite should be what surprises you.”

Ranin bristled.

“The sisters' vow has made you brave,” Vostark remarked.

“And Vostark has made no such vow,” Gerhardt reminded her.

Vostark turned slightly to acknowledge Gerhardt, “That is true. Tell me dark maiden - have you finished your task?”

“Without interruption it could be finished quickly,” she retorted.

Vostark stamped his staff on the ground. “In that case, those of you who are wounded follow me to the circle.” Once in the circle, Vostark called upon the Old Faith to heal the wounds and the injured were made whole again in seconds.

Ranin whispered to the druid on the way back from the circle, “Surely you must kill it?”

“She is part of the balance, noble Ranin. How else should we know good when we see it?” Vostark replied.

“By remembering the deeds of dead drow,” Ranin offered.

Vostark just shook his head in bemused silence in response.

Vostark continued towards the camp. “Is she finished?”

“Yes,” Hilde replied.

“I should like to have her for a few moments,” Vostark stated.

Hilde stood and brushed off her garments. “Vostark, I did make an oath not to kill her.”

“And I shall honor your pledge,” the druid promised. Gerhardt grabbed the rope around Viziona and gave it to Vostark. Vostark took Viziona on a short walk to the circle there he performed a number of rituals and returned to the camp.

“Should we trust her?” Hilde inquired.

“Never,” Vostark answered. “However, I believe what she has told you is correct.”

“We need to let her go then?” Inga asked.

“That is not the vow as I understand it,” Vostark replied. “I shall take her with me until you have finished with Griffon Rock. I shall require some assistance though. Perhaps the two Rangers and I could compare notes while they help me?”

“Sure, I would be honored,” Gjord answered.

“Ranin?” Vostark asked.

Ranin looked down for a moment and then raised his eyes to look at Viziona. “It is against my nature to protect a drow, but I cannot refuse the request of one so powerful in the realm of nature.”

“Excellent,” Vostark said clapping his palms together lightly. “Oh look, here comes our watch for this night.” Three wolves emerged from the surrounding landscape. Vostark pointed at the drow and the wild canines sniffed at her intensely. “We can all sleep tonight.”

“The drow?” Gerhardt asked.

“They have her scent. If she runs, they will hunt her down,” Vostark said reassuringly. He laid his head down on a pile of moss.

Gjord thought he saw one of the wolves smile at Vostark’s comment.

To be continued…


*Titan – Titus the Elder is consider the great ancestor of the elven race. The rain walker, as Titus is sometimes called, is an ancient sylvan god who is worshipped by many elves. Elves have a deep appreciation for their ancestors and much ceremony is involved in granting them respect. One who is a child or follower of Titus is called a Titan. The drow has complimented E’lissar, while making it clear she no longer considers herself elven in the same sense.


----------



## LuYangShih

Is Ranin a new PC?  I loved "By remembering the deeds of dead drow."


----------



## Broccli_Head

See! 

I knew this story was more than just pretty pictures 

Great interaction with the Drow female. 

I really enjoyed the elves and their disdain and conflict. 

Must have been a fun session.


----------



## pogre

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *Is Ranin a new PC?  I loved "By remembering the deeds of dead drow." *




Yes, Ranin is played by John who found our game through ENWorld. E'lissar is a new PC as well.

Broccli_Head thank you for your comments - I truly appreciate them.


----------



## pogre

Episode 16
Mayhem in the Wine Cellar

The night passed peacefully and the group woke to the smells of cooking eggs and grain cakes. 

“Oh, that smells wonderful!” Hilde wiped the sleep out of her eyes and then focused on the fire. Hunched over the flame was Vostark, holding two pans and watching another. “You are a talented druid.”

“Come eat sister, Opheria will not begrudge you,” Vostark suggested.

“You tempting devil of the forest,” Hilde laughed. She gently woke Inga, “Come sister, let us say our morning prayers so we can partake of Vostark’s bounty.”

Inga rolled to her feet and followed Hilde to the side of the canyon. They went to their knees and began the gentle rolling chants of honor to the goddess.

The elves never truly slept, but even to their sophisticated noses the cooking breakfast smelled delicious. “What kind of eggs?” Ranin asked.

“There is a covey of prairie chickens not far from here,” Vostark answered. “They always overproduce and these eggs will be replaced by tomorrow. The prairie chicken keeps laying eggs until it gets a chick.”

“Do they not defend the nest?” Ranin asked.

“I asked nicely,” Vostark replied.

“Asked?” Ranin repeated.

“Of course,” Vostark grinned.

Ranin paused, “I have a lot to learn, this will prove to be an interesting few days.”

The clerics returned from their morning supplications and the group quickly ate Vostark’s offerings. The drow slept while the adventurers picked up camp.

Vostark motioned to Viziona, “Pick her up Ranin.” Ranin snarled his lip in response. Vostark chuckled, “She will not wake while the sun is high. Think of it as a test.”

The druid and rangers parted company with the rest of the group. Hilde pulled out the map Viziona had drawn the night before, “Here is the lower level, and here is the upper level.”

“I say we go to this room we have not explored yet,” Gerhardt stated.

“The wine cellar?” Inga asked.

“From there we can head down to the deeper ruins,” Hilde stated. “Viziona told me the lower level was connected to the outer. It is the only path to the tower, besides the guarded drawbridge.”

The group agreed and headed back to Griffon Rock.

…..

Quarion spotted something moving in the cellar and moved to gain a better viewpoint. “We’ve got company,” he called out. A kobold moved behind a barrel right in front of him and a number of female Hobgoblins emerged from the shadows.





Gerhardt charged into the room and was immediately swarmed by a number of the Hobgoblins.





Fortunately, the hobgoblins were poor combatants and none of their marks hit the shifty fighter. Inga, E’lissar, and Hilde piled into the room and a short time later a couple of the hobgoblins and the kobold were killed.





When three of the hobgoblins were down, the remaining three made a sign. “They are surrendering,” Inga called out. Gerhardt beheaded one of them, and set upon a second. The remaining hobgoblins fought as hard as they could, but the group quickly slayed them as well.

Hilde scolded, “Gerhardt, that was unnecessary they were surrendering.”

“What would be gained?” Gerhardt questioned. “We already have a map of the area. We already know who is here. It would have only complicated things to have three loud hobgoblin females in tow.”

“It was not your decision to make,” Inga countered.

“They chose their fate when they came to this place,” Gerhardt retorted.

“What?” Hilde furrowed her brow. “That’s utter nonsense. I have heard of baffling people when you are short on brilliance, but really Gerhardt you just sound silly. In the future our policy is to accept the surrender of our opponents.”

“I will make a note of your policy,” Gerhardt growled.

Hilde pulled Viziona’s map out again. “The way to the lower ruins lies here. She warned me that it is guarded by a construct called a guardian door.”

“There is nothing here but wine,” Quarion reported after his search.

“Some of it is high quality though,” E’lissar added.

“OK let’s go,” Gerhardt insisted. “The wine will be here when we finish.”

…..

“Portal we are but simple travelers and seek to pass,” Hilde said to the plain wooden door before the group.

The wooden door did not reply. E’lissar quipped, “I think the drow witch would have gotten a kick out of this.”

Gerhardt smashed the door and a short passage opened up before the group to another door. This portal was far more ornate and had the head of a lion on its front. “Who approaches?” the Lion’s head asked.

“This must be the guardian door,” Gerhardt said.

“Your intuition is staggering,” Inga noted.

“Guardian of ages, stalwart defender, gift of the gods, and greatest of portals we beseech thee to allow us to pass. Lowly though we are, we respect your great task and humbly request passage,” Hilde bowed lowly to the door.

“Am I in a barnyard? Because I’m up to my chest in bull…” Gjord was interrupted by the door’s response.

“Fair travelers you may pass,” the door opened up to a spiral staircase descending into the darkness.

Gerhardt chortled on his way down the stairs.





“Never underestimate flattery,” Hilde stated.

“Or groveling,” E’lissar quickly added.

The lower level was completely dark. The passage to their left was unnaturally so. Gerhardt climbed down from the stairs and looked around with a torch.





“Viziona said this was the lair of Morgang, cultist of Theta and a dangerous foe,” Hilde warned.

“A spell caster?” E’lissar asked.

Hilde confirmed, “Yes.”

“There is a tomb ahead, it appears to be quite old,” Quarion announced. Quarion worked his way ahead and began inspecting the sarcophagus.





“Anything dangerous?” Gerhardt asked.

“It does not appear to be trapped,” Quarion answered.

Gerhardt moved rapidly into the room and pushed the lid to the sarcophagus off. A dark horrible creature rose up from the sarcophagus. Its upper half’s shape was roughly humanoid but it lacked any distinct features and swirled about in a dark fog as it moved. A cackling madness came forth from the creature spreading dark oaths through the chamber.





E’lissar and Inga immediately followed the creature’s suggestions to leave the room. Dark tendrils came forth from the dark madness and enveloped Quarion. The elf could feel his soul’s substance draining from him.

“By Opheria, I banish thee!” Hilde attempted to turn the beast. Her effort was without effect.

Gerhardt’s weapon cut deeply into the creature, but it would not turn its attention from Quarion. Quarion waved his weapon haphazardly as more of his soul substance was sucked out.

“The light of the Goddess commands you out foul spirit!” the creature once again ignored Hilde’s attempt to turn it.





Quarion could feel his spirit starting to leave his body. He was dazed and again his blade passed harmlessly through the creature.

Gerhardt hit home again and the creature’s form wavered with the force of his blow. Hilde abandoned her attempts to turn the beast and instead addressed it with her mace. The blunt weapon hit home dissipating the evil spirit.

 Quarion sagged from the effort, but managed to stay on his feet. “I have little Will left.”

Inga and E’lissar reappeared in the chamber. “Hmmm, very odd as soon as the creature was slain I realized we were under its influence,” Inga said.

“Quarion, I can help you in the morning, but can you go on for now?” Hilde asked.

“Yes,” the Elf pulled himself erect and began searching the sarcophagus. His search yielded some old armor and a weapon. He stashed the loot in a sack and handed it to Gerhardt. “That’s it.”

E’lissar also confirmed that he could find nothing further in the sarcophagus.

“I do not like the looks of this corridor,” Quarion called back to the group.





“What is not to like?” Gerhardt laughed and walked into the corridor. A pit trap immediately collapsed under the fighter’s weight.





The pit trap door immediately swung shut behind the fighter as he plummeted down and landed loudly at the bottom.

“Gerhardt are you…” Hilde began to ask.

She was interrupted by Gerhardt’s scream.

To be continued…


*The creature the group faced from the sarcophagus was an Allip (MM p. 10). It very nearly consumed Quarion’s wisdom. Fortunately, Quarion has an unusually high Wisdom score for a rogue.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

pogre said:
			
		

> *It very nearly consumed Quarion’s wisdom. Fortunately, Quarion has an unusually high Wisdom score for a rogue. *




And yet Quarion was still wise enough to let Gerhardt go first through the funny-looking corridor. That counts for a lot. . . of hit points.


----------



## Buttercup

> What's not to like?




Famous last words.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

Unpleasant things always happen in the cellars of pogre's games.

I think the Wall of Shame should include a note or two on what killed ya, and where it killed ya. I bet there's a disproportionately high number of cellars.

Wulf


----------



## pogre

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And yet Quarion was still wise enough to let Gerhardt go first through the funny-looking corridor. That counts for a lot. . . of hit points.  *




Luckily, Gerhardt's lack of wisdom is more than compensated for by his absence of Intelligence.


----------



## hwoolsey

pogre said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Luckily, Gerhardt's lack of wisdom is more than compensated for by his absence of Intelligence. *




I object most strongly. Gerhard is of perfectly average Wisdom.  

Hank
(Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## pogre

Episode 17
Door Bashing

“Poison!” Gerhardt screamed.

E’lissar scrambled over to the edge of the trap door and quickly found a mechanism. “It is weight activated.”

Quarion tried to pry the door open with his sword, but failed.

“Get the lid from that sarcophagus,” Hilde ordered. “We need some weight to open that door.”

Inga dashed back into the tomb chamber and hoisted the lid onto her shoulders in an incredible act of strength. She moved to the trap door. “Hug the North wall in case I slip Gerhardt.”

“There is poison down here! Get me out now!”

Hilde shrugged and Inga placed the sarcophagus lid on the door. The trap door flew open and Inga held on with all of her might. As light flooded down into the pit a cloud of spores was revealed. Gerhardt’s face was contorted from his efforts at holding his breath.

Quarion retrieved a rope and lowered it to the fighter. Gerhardt grabbed the proffered rope and climbed out of the pit. As he cleared the door he took a deep breath.

“You don’t even look hurt,” Inga said with a bit of disgust.

“Those spores were burning my lungs. I thought I was going to die.”

“I would not scream like that even if I was dying,” Inga retorted.

“Yeah, well…” Gerhardt stopped. _She probably wouldn’t_ he conceded in his mind. “I bet Skullringer made you scream like that after a few beers.” He just could not let it go; besides, he was embarrassed.

Inga glared, “I do not know, but he is more man than you and he is a half-orc.”

“Enough!” Hilde stepped between the bickering couple. “Gerhardt, I will restore you in the morning with a prayer. Until then we have to work together. Agreed?”

The two grunted their assent.

“Very well then, let us move forward.”

…..

E’lissar scouted the hall ahead and found a four way intersection. One of the doors was a bit different; it had a dragon’s head set in the middle. He approached it cautiously.

“WHO APPROACHES?” the dragon’s head boomed.





“It is I, E’lissar and I seek to pass, oh great door.”

“YOU WILL BE KILLED INVADER!”

E’lissar immediately took flight from the area. As he ran past the rest of the party he stated, “Huge guardian door ahead.”

“He must have made a bad impression,” Inga commented.

“I blame myself,” Hilde replied. “I seem to have a way with guardian doors. I should have been there.”

Quarion, ignoring E’lissar’s warning and snuck up the hall. As soon as he reached the intersection the dragon face on the door spewed a black cloud of mist out.





Quarion was immediately stunned as the poison sunk into his lungs. Inga rushed to aid the rogue and was enveloped in the poisonous mist as well.





Gerhardt moved up to the edge of the mist. To everyone’s horror the door-construct began to move. Laboriously waddling down the corridor it narrowly missed slamming into Quarion. Gerhardt braved the dark mist and worked around to hack at the door, but to no effect. Inga smashed the door with her weapon, but again to no effect. Quarion dug his dagger in, but it failed to make an impression.

The door slammed into Quarion again, but the nimble elf narrowly avoided the construct’s force. E’lissar and Hilde called to the group to draw it back to the pit trap. Gerhardt hit the door again and failed to do any damage, “It’s too hard. Run!” The fighter ran back towards the cleric and E’lissar. 

Inga stepped up into the door and called out, “Run now Quarion. I will cover your back.”





Quarion stabbed at the door. 

“Run you pointed ear fool!” Gerhardt screamed.

Inga grimaced as the door slammed its weight into her. She could not face much more damage.

Quarion left the combat and jogged back across the corridor and casually jumped the pit. Inga followed and was tagged by the door as she fled. Blood gushed out of her nostrils as she sprinted to her companions. Hilde held her up as she ran into her arms partially collapsing. Hilde said a prayer over her sister and stopped the bleeding.

The door creaked and waddled around the corner facing the party over the pit. It belched forth its foul black mist. The adventurers jumped back to avoid the poisonous cloud. E’lissar unloaded his bow on the door a couple of times, but it was apparent he was causing no damage.

Finally, the door back downed from the standoff, moving back around the corner out of missile range.

“Next time I tell you to retreat,” Gerhardt hissed at Quarion, “You better damn well do it. If we lose a cleric trying to save your sorry carcass, I guarantee their efforts will be for naught.”

Quarion ignored Gerhardt’s threat.

“There are still a lot of passages we have not explored,” E’lissar suggested.





“I am nearly exhausted,” Hilde warned.

“Same here,” Inga agreed. “We need rest and time to pray.”

“Alright, back to the druidic circle then?” E’lissar asked.

“Yes, we need to rethink our strategy,” Hilde stated.

“There is a first for everything,” Gerhardt growled. “Getting ripped by a door is not something I would have figured.”

The group headed out of the complex back to the west.

To be continued…


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

Nasty door! What is it? Some kind of wood golem? A large animated object?

And, because mocking Gerhardt makes an amusing pasttime, I'll frame this in quote brackets:



> “Yeah, well…” Gerhardt stopped. She probably wouldn’t he conceded in his mind. “I bet Skullringer made you scream like that after a few beers.” He just could not let it go; besides, he was embarrassed.
> 
> Inga glared, “I do not know, but he is more man than you and he is a half-orc.”




Ouch!


----------



## pogre

Welcome Elder-Basilisk!



			
				Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> *Nasty door! What is it? Some kind of wood golem? A large animated object?*




Well, it is open content I'll post them when I get home tonight. It is called a Greater Door Guardian I believe.



			
				Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> *
> And, because mocking Gerhardt makes an amusing pasttime, <snip>*




By all means! Pile on!


----------



## hwoolsey

**sniff, sniff**

Everybody picks on the dumb, uncharismatic (but, mind you, averagely wise) fighter. 

Hank
(Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## pogre

*Re: *sniff, sniff**



			
				hwoolsey said:
			
		

> *Everybody picks on the dumb, uncharismatic (but, mind you, averagely wise) fighter. *



Well, you are the dumb, ugly kid.


----------



## LuYangShih

If Gerhardt has a low Charisma, why is he consistently the most quotable member of the group?  I say he kills Quarion in his sleep and claims his share of the loot in the next session.


----------



## pogre

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *If Gerhardt has a low Charisma, why is he consistently the most quotable member of the group?  I say he kills Quarion in his sleep and claims his share of the loot in the next session. *




Now stop giving him ideas!


----------



## hwoolsey

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *If Gerhardt has a low Charisma, why is he consistently the most quotable member of the group?*





Foot in mouth disease? No buffer between mind and mouth? Both seem very likely.



			
				LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *I say he kills Quarion in his sleep and claims his share of the loot in the next session. *




They keep putting other people on watch with me. You know, useful people I can't really justify doing in like the clerics.

Not that Quarion isn't useful, but you know the old saying. "The only good elf is..."

Hank
(Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## LuYangShih

hwoolsey said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Foot in mouth disease? No buffer between mind and mouth? Both seem very likely.
> *





No, it is clear Gerhardt has a very high Charisma.  His words are confident and bold, and where he leads, the party follows, even when they do not want to.  In fact, I think the whole statistical setup for Gerhardt is wrong.  

Consider:

Gerhardt takes initiative in proposing mercenary service instead of taking work for no charge.  (High Wisdom and Charisma.)

Gerhardt declines to take and eat food from a person he met maybe five minutes ago.  The rest of the party does not show his practical good sense.  (High Wisdom.)

Gerhardt perceptively spots the dopplegangers posing as children and tries to take them down before they can cause more harm.  Unfortunately, the rest of the party does not see through the guise of the wicked creatures.  (High Wisdom.)

Gerhardt recognizes the absolute worthlessness and disreputable character of the Halfling race.  (High Wisdom.)

Gerhardt comes up with a sensible, logical plan to take down the troll the party faces.  Sadly, they do not listen.   (High Wisdom and Intelligence.) 

Gerhardt points out the party should continue exploring instead of stopping.  Once again, the lackwits running the party fail to listen.  (High Intelligence.) 


I could go on, of course, but I think my point has been suffeciently illustrated.  You should talk to pogre and see about adjusting your mental statistics to:  Intelligence 14-16, Wisdom 18, and Charisma 16-18.  Gerhardt keeps the party moving and motivated, comes up with good plans, and has more practical sense than the rest of them combined.  To balance out the new adjustment to Gerhardts statistics, and judging by previous handling of encounters, the rest of the party should have each character suffer a decrease of Wisdom for about 4-6 points.  





> *
> They keep putting other people on watch with me. You know, useful people I can't really justify doing in like the clerics.
> 
> Not that Quarion isn't useful, but you know the old saying. "The only good elf is..."
> 
> Hank
> (Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour) *




See, this is what I am talking about.  Proper prioritization of goals and needs.  Quarion=better off dead, but overridden by Clerics=survival.  An eighteen in Wisdom if I have ever seen it.


----------



## pogre

LuYangShih - you made my day!


Episode 18
A What?!

Gerhardt complained bitterly about the adventurers’ lack of progress on the way back to the druidic circle. When Hilde again suggested they had enough to go back to Lord Noble Helmall the fighter exploded. 

“No! Let us die in that place before we let some other sots steal our treasure and glory. I will not return to a major player in Norgate with the news that I have been defeated by a magical door. Forget it!”

Hilde chuckled and nodded her head in bemused appreciation of Gerhardt’s stubbornness. She chatted quietly with Inga while Gerhardt stormed ahead still bitter at the delay. When the group reached the canyon of the circle he quickly went to work making a fire.

“Something is approaching,” Quarion called out to the rest of the group.

Gjord emerged from the shadows of the rocky landscape. “You are good Quarion. I thought I would work on some of the things Vostark is teaching me.”

“Gjord, welcome!” Hilde cried out warmly. “Does Vostark accompany you?”

“No, sister he remains with Viziona and Ranin. He told me I would find you here and gave me permission to help. He wants Ranin to remain with him and the dark elf. Apparently, it is some sort of training for Ranin.”

“Sounds like torture to me,” E’lissar stated.

Gjord smiled ahead of his next comment. “Aye, and it is your turn E’lissar. Vostark has asked me to summon you to his camp.”

“Me! Why?”

“He wants you to spend some time with Viziona as well.” Gjord sat down by the fire.

“I will not,” E’lissar spat.

“I knew I liked this druid,” Gerhardt interjected. “Anybody that is into torturing elves is my kind of guy.”

“It would be most foolish to raise the ire of our best ally at this point,” Inga offered.

“What of Quarion?” E’lissar whined.

Quarion raised an eyebrow. “Leave me out of it E’lissar. Perhaps the druid knows I am beyond redemption.”

“Perhaps you were less vitriolic in your criticisms of the drow,” Hilde suggested.

E’lissar was pouting. “I’m not going.”

“Fine,” Gjord replied. “I guess we will just report to Lord Helmall that your refusal to cooperate endangered the entire mission.”

“You would say no such thing,” E’lissar challenged.

“He wouldn’t, but I sure as hell would,” Gerhardt grinned madly at the elf’s discomfort.

“What is he making Ranin do?” E’lissar was deflated.

Gjord hesitated and then grinned slightly, “Not much. A couple of days ago he made Ranin give her a bath.”

E’lissar hissed with a clicking noise expressing his utter distaste for such an assignment.

“Why didn’t you say so!” Gerhardt roared. “Sign me up.”

Hilde approached E’lissar, “My friend we all have burdens to bear. Your burden in this case is to go to Vostark. Look upon it as an opportunity to learn, or as a necessary hardship for the success of our mission. In either case – you must go to him.”

E’lissar looked down. His face was dark and brooding. A resigned sigh rose from his lips. “Gjord, how do I get to his camp?”

“Hey pointy-ears,” Gerhardt called. “Give Viziona a big kiss for me and tell Vostark I’m next.”

E’lissar received quick directions from Gjord and melted into the darkness. Gjord then was updated on the group’s progress in his absence. The night passed peacefully and following the sisters’ prayers the group headed back to Griffon Rock.

…..

The group descended the stairs.

“To the door?” Gjord asked.

“No way, not yet. There is a lot of areas we have not been in yet,” Gerhardt reminded the rest.

Quarion moved down an unexplored hallway ahead of the group.





Gerhardt rushed to catch up to Quarion’s position. The rogue shuddered at the amount of racket the armored fighter made clunking up to him.

“What do you see?” Gerhardt asked in hushed whisper.

Gerhardt’s whispering amused Quarion to no end, especially in light of the cacophony he had just created. “The corridor to the left here opens up into a chamber. The room appears to be covered in black sand.”

The rest of the group caught up to the leading two. Quarion moved cautiously towards the chamber with black sand. He stuck his sword into the granular surface. “It’s about a foot and a half deep.” He whispered back to the group.

Gerhardt moved up some and flung five silver coins into the sand. He held a torch high watching for reaction across the floor. None happened. “What are the white things in the sand?”





“They look like egg shells,” Quarion replied. Quarion stepped lightly into the room and picked up one of the objects and held it towards the group.

“Well?” Inga asked.

“Definitely an egg shell fragment,” Quarion confirmed.

“That is one big egg,” Gjord commented.

“Yes, and there are thousands of fragments like that one in here,” Quarion replied. He took another step and realized the fragments were a real hazard that might even cut through his soft boots. He gingerly tip-toed back to the adventurers.

The group moved up the corridor and found themselves in an unusual chamber. The floor and walls were black as coal, but the ceilings were painted with white glowing dots. Hilde quickly recognized them as stars and constellations, although not from their own night sky.





“Are these constellations from the north?” Hilde asked Inga.

“No sister. I do not recognize them.”

“Look what I found,” Quarion interrupted the sisters.





“Do you think our friends upstairs are aware of this secret door?” Hilde asked.

Gjord inspected the portal. “Not likely. No one has been through here in years.”

“It can wait then,” Hilde suggested.

“No,” Inga and Gerhardt replied simultaneously. They looked at each other for a moment and then Inga said, “This may be the break we need to find a new area to surprise them from – it is an opportunity we must explore.”

“I had not thought of that,” Hilde admitted. “I agree.”

The group worked its way down a very long hallway beyond the secret door. 





Quarion raised his hand to halt the adventurers. He stopped and listened. In the distance he heard an odd rasping noise. It sounded like a great blast furnace with bellows shooting air intermittently to feed the fire. He described the sound to the group.

“A forge?” Gjord questioned.

“This could be an entrance to a whole new area – an underworld ruin of the Odysseans,” Inga guessed.

“The volcanoes that roared and covered much of that ancient civilization did not reach this far north that I am aware of,” Hilde commented.

Gerhardt scowled, “Hey, I got a theory for ya’: Let’s keep moving our feet and find out what it really is.”

…..

Quarion led the group on down the dark corridor. In the distance he spotted a dim blue light and the group allowed him to move ahead quietly. Quarion crept softly on the stone surface and found the tunnel opened up into a chamber. The group followed at a respectful distance watching the rogue for signals. 

Quarion peered into the chamber; he jumped back from the sight. Scrambling on all fours and obviously in a panic he returned to the group.

“What is it?” Gerhardt asked.

It was as if something was choking Quarion, he could not speak. Quarion trembled and sweat dotted his brow. He was clearly terrified.

Hilde and Inga tried to calm him down and he was able to take a couple of deep breaths, but still he could not vocalize what he had witnessed.

“Fine, I’ll see what this is about,” Gerhardt stated. 

Quarion grabbed Gerhardt’s arm and shook his head from side-to-side wildly.

“I can handle it,” Gerhardt said throwing Quarion’s grip off of him.

Gerhardt made his way up to the end of the corridor. When he reached the opening he quickly motioned to the group to come up.

“What?” Gjord asked impatiently.

Gerhardt put his index finger to his lips to quiet the ranger. He then whispered in Gjord’s ear.

Gjord snapped back from the fighter, “It’s a what!?”

Together the adventurers peered into the chamber beyond.


----------



## pogre

Posted the door's stats over at Pogue's Gallery.


----------



## hwoolsey

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *I could go on, of course, but I think my point has been suffeciently illustrated.  You should talk to pogre and see about adjusting your mental statistics to:  Intelligence 14-16, Wisdom 18, and Charisma 16-18.  Gerhardt keeps the party moving and motivated, comes up with good plans, and has more practical sense than the rest of them combined.  To balance out the new adjustment to Gerhardts statistics, and judging by previous handling of encounters, the rest of the party should have each character suffer a decrease of Wisdom for about 4-6 points.  *




And here I thought Gerhard was just a sociopath.  

This was great - thanks.

Hank
(Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## Broccli_Head

I guess we are in for another TPK with that there dragon!


----------



## Piratecat

I know it's been said before, but illustrating the story hour with action photos of the miniatures is freakin' brilliant; it makes the story even more fun than it would be otherwise.


----------



## snarfoogle

*Halflings, the midgets of High Fantasy*

LuYangShih, I agree with you on most of your points about Gerhardt's intelligence, except for your points about Halflings. I think that all groups should have a Halfling. They are great rogues, and I doubt a human could hide the One Ring from Sauron for what, 300 years? I believe that in 500 game years, the Forgotten Realms will be ruled by Halflings, who will magically shrink all humans and elves to Halfling size, and who knows what game world next? I will be on good standing with my Halfling overlords thank-you-very-much.


----------



## pogre

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I know it's been said before, but illustrating the story hour with action photos of the miniatures is freakin' brilliant; it makes the story even more fun than it would be otherwise.   *




Holy cow! A double update from the fabulous PC in his story hour and a comment in my story hour. What a great day! Thank you PC - it means a lot to me.



> _Originally posted by Snarfoogle_
> *I agree with you on most of your points about Gerhardt's intelligence, except for your points about Halflings. I think that all groups should have a Halfling.*




Welcome Snarfoogle! Your proud stand for Pecks has been duly noted . If you do not know what that is by all means check out the original Wulf Ratbane's Story Hour.   

Speaking of Wulf and Halflings - the newest Heroes of High Favor is going to press: _Halflings_. Yours truly wrote an adventure for a 1st level Halfling Rogue that's the last nine pages or so of the book called "Jellija for Sale". My first published D&D adventure! BTW - there are definitely some kick butt half pints in that tome.


----------



## Malystrx

Oh, sure make me go off bathing the stupid Druid while everyone else to kill Dwagons!  I am sure I could get lucky and maybe possibly hit it once with my not so mighty long bow while running away frantically from the nasti little dwagon.  hehe


----------



## pogre

Episode 19
Pesky Portal

The group held its collective breath and moved slowly back up the hallway. Finally, when the opening to the dragon’s chamber was but a blue speck in the distance they exhaled.

Inga spoke first, “I think it is safe to say that is a dead end.”

“Perhaps you missed that huge pile of treasure?” Gerhardt queried.

“Please Gerhardt, this is reality, we’re talking a 40 foot wyrm. It is way beyond us,” Inga replied.

“It has nothing to do with our mission,” Hilde stated.

Gerhardt pulled his coin bag. “It has everything to do with my mission sisters.” He jangled the bag as he spoke.

“Would you please shut up?” Quarion begged.

“Oh, he cannot hear me. It has probably been asleep for several generations. Right Gjord?”

“Tough to say, but possible,” Gjord whispered. “We would be wise to leave it that way.”

“I agree, but if I were to run in there and grab a few items…” Gerhardt was quickly interrupted.

“You are mad as an alchemist,” Quarion snapped. “One swipe of its claw and you’re dead.”

“It has to hit me first,” Gerhardt retorted.

Gjord rolled his eyes at Gerhardt’s comment. “Look, the thing has been sleep for a long time. If we finish our job here it will still be around. Then we can make a plan, concentrate on the lizard and do our best.”

“It will also allow me to get a few miles away from here first,” Quarion noted.

“Fine,” Gerhardt was pouting. “He better be there or you will owe me a treasure horde Gjord.”

…..

The group slowly made their way to the hallway of the dreaded guardian door. They had armed themselves with oil, pitch, coal, and alchemical fire from an abandoned storeroom. A plan was made; a sheet of fire would be placed on the door with all retreating beyond the pit trap for protection if necessary. Gerhardt took point with a large sack of pitch and coal.





Gerhardt burst from around the corner and before the door even attempted to speak he threw the sack at it – and missed. “By Olfader!” he cursed.

Inga had been cued to take action as soon as Gerhardt made his move. She jumped out and threw alchemical fire at the guardian door. A bit of the explosive chemical splashed back to Gerhardt’s missile and caught the bag on fire. Quickly a large bonfire erupted in the short corridor.





Thick black smoke choked the area as other party members chucked oil at the door. This dark cloud was added to by the door’s emission of a black poisonous mist. Gerhardt was immediately affected by the mist and nearly collapsed. Fortunately, the roaring fire kept the guardian door from advancing.

The place was growing hotter by the second. No one could really see and there was general confusion about what was happening. Oxygen was rapidly being depleted. “We have got to go!” Inga shouted at Gerhardt.

Gerhardt did not respond. The black mist had stunned him completely. Inga began to drag the fighter away when another door in the four-way area opened.





“Who invited them?” Inga yelled. “We’ve got company!”

The billowing black smoke combined with the roaring yellow flame made the place appear as a private hell. A fiery-hot, hard coal furnace hell, opening its maws for sinners and the lost, and desperate action was occurring on all fronts. Gerhardt’s head was swimming and he dimly sensed his time might have come. The shambling undead corpses moved into the chaos of the battle. The newly opened door momentarily sucked some smoke out of the passage, but the breeze created a billow that fanned the flames just as quickly. He could not move, but Gerhardt was fairly sure his eyebrows had just burnt off.

Inga smashed at the undead and called out, “Sister!” She stepped back out of the corridor and screamed into the infernal scene, “By the power of Opheria I turn thee!” The Zombies shuffled back from the area. Quarion jumped into the void left by the undead and confronted their master, Morgang.





Gerhardt breathed it all in. His lungs were burning. Filled with smoke and acid they brought him no relief. His skin was numb and his mind continued to reel. He was fairly certain the creature in front of him had nailed him with a weapon. The pain was so miniscule compared to the burning in his chest he barely took notice. 

Quarion stabbed at the enemy and hit home, drawing blood. Morgang turned to face the elf. It was a reprieve Gerhardt desperately needed. Almost simultaneously, the corridor began to clear some and the thick black stuff started thinning. The Guardian door had burned through and created a new egress for the foul cloud.

Gjord put away his bow he had been vainly shooting with and tumbled past Morgang to take up a flanking position.





Morgang, whose position had seemed so unassailable just moments before realized he was now in trouble. His ferociousness increased and he brought a painful blow down on Quarion.

The thinning smoke allowed Gerhardt a real breath. The breath was the rejuvenating bolt the fighter needed and he recovered his senses. He was hurt, badly hurt, but something had to pay for his pain. He swung his weapon madly at Morgang and nearly broke the blade as it passed the enemy and crashed into the flagstone floor.

Morgang was fighting on too many fronts and he knew it. The previously stunned fighter’s renewed efforts made his course of action obvious.





Morgang’s words of surrender never passed his lips – Gjord’s blade stuck through his chest. A bubble of blood came trickling from Morgang’s mouth, he dropped his weapon and sank to his knees. The end was very quick and his lifeblood abandoned him in seconds. The group retreated back down the hall and away from the remaining smoke.

The sisters said prayers over Gerhardt and tried to bring him back to health. They were sure of their success when he spoke up, “You know, I really expected more out of that Morgang fellow. Following what Viziona told us I assumed he would be a worthy opponent for me.”

“You are mad,” Quarion sighed.

To be continued…

Zombie 1 posted in the miniatures and models thread.


----------



## Broccli_Head

pogre said:
			
		

> Episode 19
> “You are mad,” Quarion sighed.




And that's why I love Gerhardt!


----------



## LuYangShih

Interesting.  How did that session work out in actual play?  Was Gerhardt forced to make a Fortitude save or be overcome by the smoke/flames?  Also, I have to say, Inga is a worthy bodyguard to the great Gerhardt.


----------



## snarfoogle

What level are the party members? About 5, right?


----------



## hwoolsey

snarfoogle said:
			
		

> What level are the party members? About 5, right?




I believe we're all solidly 3rd now. Inga and Gerhard are nearly 4th, most of the rest of the party is in the bottom of 3rd.

Hank
(Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## pogre

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Interesting.  How did that session work out in actual play?  Was Gerhardt forced to make a Fortitude save or be overcome by the smoke/flames?  Also, I have to say, Inga is a worthy bodyguard to the great Gerhardt.




Basically, Gerhardt was continually missing his save versus the Guardian Door's poisonous mist. The damage from the foes and smoke were piling up and he was losing Con too. It was a fairly near thing for the ole' boy.

While I'm at it - I put the other Zombie up in the model and figure threadhttp://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1063561&goto=postid


----------



## Piratecat

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Wulf Ratbane would never rescue a kid named _*Lance*_, no matter what yer offerin' to pay.




That's because "Lance Ratbane" lacks some of the inherent mystery that one might look for in a heroic name. But something like "Lance Righteous" or "Lance Goldthrone"? Pure paladinny goodness, baby.


----------



## pogre

Morgang pics are up over in the Figure and Models thread.


----------



## pogre

For those who might be interested, I posted the first of a two-part tutorial on how I make dungeon rooms for miniatures on the figure and model thread.


----------



## LuYangShih

Is it Gerhardt or Gerhard, by the way?  You have spelled it Gerhardt, but hwoolsey spells it Gerhard.  Just want to make sure I get the right name for posterity.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Is it Gerhardt or Gerhard, by the way?  You have spelled it Gerhardt, but hwoolsey spells it Gerhard.  Just want to make sure I get the right name for posterity.




Rumor among the tavern wenches says it's Ger-not-so-very-hard.


----------



## pogre

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Is it Gerhardt or Gerhard, by the way?  You have spelled it Gerhardt, but hwoolsey spells it Gerhard.  Just want to make sure I get the right name for posterity.




Rule 0 - Gerhardt

Hank loves to annoy me by misspelling his character's name   



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Rumor among the tavern wenches says it's Ger-not-so-very-hard.




Oh my!


----------



## hwoolsey

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Is it Gerhardt or Gerhard, by the way?  You have spelled it Gerhardt, but hwoolsey spells it Gerhard.  Just want to make sure I get the right name for posterity.




Technically, because he is Welsh, it's spelled Qvwrttklwyn.

Because he travels with a bunch of Swedes, Pogre and I spell it phonetically, with a disagreement as to whether the final consonant is a diphthong or not.   

I knew that English linguistics minor would come in handy.

In one respect Pogre is correct, I take great joy in butchering almost every name in his campaign. There's something about watching the vein in his forehead bulge that makes this behavior impossible to stop.

Hank
(Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour - who fully expects to need to generate a new character once this post combines with tomorrow night's D&D session)


----------



## hwoolsey

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Rumor among the tavern wenches says it's Ger-not-so-very-hard.




That's mainly because none of them could spell Girthhard.

Hank
(Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## pogre

Episode 20
Opposing Actions

“Where is she?” the hobgoblin Bandit King bellowed.

“She has not been found my king,” the hobgoblin soldier knew better to look in his leader’s eyes. His rages were infamous for ending in blood.

King Urrevor threw a piece of wood into the flagstone floor shattering it into splinters. “Find that dark elf wench, I want to know where she is!”

“My lord,” the soldier began tentatively, “Viziona is not in her workshop or her lair.”

“This is unacceptable! I need two more mounts. I have not given her permission to leave. Bring Morgang to me.”

The soldier drooped, as he understood his next words might be his last. “My lord, Morgang has been summoned twice, both yesterday and today. He has failed to appear.”

“Did those two run off together? What in Hades is going on?”

“No one has spotted Morgang leaving or coming up from the ruins. It’s likely he is still down there and is not answering the summons for other reasons.”

“Other reasons?”

“My lord, we have reason to believe a strike force has infiltrated the lower levels and may have killed Viziona and Morgang. The entire kitchen staff was found slaughtered two hours ago.”

Urrevor was having trouble retaining his rage. “It was my understanding that the mad woman who approached the outer wall a couple of days ago was alone and had been repelled.”

“The earlier reports were erroneous, my lord.”

“Who made those reports?” King Urrevor knew full well the hobgoblin before him had.

“I did, my lord,” the hobgoblin stood bravely to receive the punishment he was sure was on the way.

Instead, King Urrevor slumped down in a chair in a sullen lump. “Take Firescar, check the perimeter. See if he can pick up their scent. I will not wait for them to come to me.”

“My lord,” the soldier hesitated. “I cannot control the hellhound, let alone give it orders.”

“Bring Firescar to me. I will explain his orders.”

“Very well, my lord.”

…..

“I have no more chants or prayers,” Hilde announced.

Gerhardt grimaced, “Not the druidic circle again.”

“Hey,” Inga replied indignantly, “You may recall we just saved your life with our supplications. Now we need time to meditate.”

Gjord stated, “Traveling back and forth is bound to attract attention eventually.”

“Look, this is not a choice,” Hilde replied. “We are going back to the circle to rest.”

“I know what, I’ll just build a damn road on the way. That way when we defeat the next sewer rat and cast a couple of spells we can use it to get back there more quickly,” Gerhardt huffed.

“Gerhardt, be still. Next time, I will know to save my spells,” Inga retorted.

“And I will know where to swing my blade,” Gerhardt hissed.

“Everyone be quiet!” Hilde demanded. “This is not a debate. We are going to the circle. In the morning we will decide our course of action. Hopefully, in consultation with Vostark.”

…..

“Norvek!” the Bandit King cried out.

“What?” the hobgoblin screamed back.

“You insolent thug! I am your lord and king, address me as such!”

“Right kingy, sorry about that.”

_If he was not so valuable I would snuff the life out of this rebellious barbarian._ Urrevor thought. The king gathered himself, “What news about the trail of our friends?”

“It seems they are in league with the druid I warned you about,” Norvek hesitated and then added, “my king.”

“That could be a problem – especially when we have no magic casters at our disposal.”

“Magic is overrated,” Norvek countered.

“I’ll remember that when you get on your bone steed and don your ghost armor,” King Urrevor sneered.

Norvek knew better than to mock Urrevor’s precious steeds and ghost armor. He admired the steed’s speed himself if the truth were told.

“What do you want to do, my king?” Norvek asked.

The bandit king held his forehead in the palm of his head for a moment. “We must find them and strike at them when they are separated from this druid. A sharp quick blow to convince them to retreat.”

“I will summon the hounds for the hunt,” the barbarian smiled.

“Bring them to me first. I wish to speak to them personally.”

…..

The night at the druidic circle passed peacefully, but Vostark did not appear.

“I was really hoping he could cure Quarion so we could save some of our resources,” Hilde stated.

“I’ll be alright,” Quarion replied.

“No, no I will cure you. I don’t mind,” Hilde stated. “I did not mean for my comments to make it seem like you are unworthy of my chants and spells.”

“I understood perfectly what you were saying. I took no insult.”

“Thank you Quarion, you are a good soul,” Hilde said. She began a prayer, but Gjord’s shout stopped her.

“Vostark is coming,” Gjord announced loudly.

“Hail friends. How goes it in the struggle at Griffon Rock?” the druid asked.

“It’s a struggle indeed,” Gjord answered.

“Are you hurt?”

“Quarion is injured.”

“Quarion my friend, come here.” Quarion moved to the druid’s side. Vostark performed a quick ritual and cured the injuries.

“Vostark,” Hilde motioned towards herself, “I would consult with you for a moment.”

“Of course, Hilde.” 

Together the cleric and druid moved off to the side of the canyon.

“Secrets are for school girls and halflings,” Gerhardt complained loudly.

…..

“Shall we head back to Griffon Rock?” Hilde asked the group.

“Yeah, sure,” Gerhardt replied. “But what was that little conference all about?”

“Vostark just gave me his blessings,” Hilde answered. “Now, let us make haste.”

During the short walk back to Griffon Rock Hilde and Gjord consulted Viziona’s map. They decided to explore the lower level further.

The group returned to the corridor of the dreaded door and were much relieved to see that it was still out of commission. They went through the middle door and found a small chamber.

“There is a secret door here,” Quarion announced. “It does not seem to be trapped.”

“Proceed, fair Quarion,” Hilde stated.

Pushing through the door the group found a corridor traveling at a tee. Heading to the right the group saw a desecrated tomb to their left and black stairs spiraling up straight ahead.

“Let’s check out the tomb,” Inga suggested.

Gerhardt had no more than stepped into the room when four creatures came to unlife. Three were clearly animated skeletons of the regular type. The fourth, however, was different – skeletal yet its eye socket glowed red-orange with ancient hatred. Gerhardt dashed into the room, weaving around the undead opponents while they raked at him in vain. Positioning himself behind the different-looking skeleton he awaited help.





Taking his cue from Gerhardt, Quarion charged in and presented the creature with threats on two fronts. Unluckily, both the elf and the fighter missed with their attacks. The creature started blurring, making its location difficult to ascertain.





Hilde stepped into the chamber’s entrance. “In the name of Opheria I banish thee!” The three skeletons crumbled to dust.





Inga dashed into the chamber and took her place next to Gerhardt. She crashed her mace down on the skeletal beast and bone splintered, sending white splinters through the room. Gjord came in last and took up a flanking position opposite of Inga. The ranger’s luckless blade and off hand weapon both missed the creature.





Gerhardt swung at the undead beast and missed again. He filled the room with oaths and curses that would have made a sailor blush. Quarion’s daggers went wide of the mark as well. The creature paused as though sizing up its enemy, and then breathed an ice-cold cloud of blue mist at the ranger and Quarion. Gjord and Quarion ducked simultaneously and avoided most of the cloud’s icy effects.

Gjord reared back and hit the creature with twin blows, the latter shattering its pelvis. The creature clattered to the tomb floor. 

“Damn!” Gerhardt yelled.

“What?” Inga asked.

“He was mine,” the fighter pouted.

“Obviously not,” Inga countered.

Gjord smiled and began sifting through the tomb.

To be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head

What happened to the ambush?


----------



## pogre

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> What happened to the ambush?



Stay tuned - the Hobgoblins are on the hunt!


----------



## LuYangShih

The party listened to Hilde, not Gerhardt.  Considering the track record of the party, the likely outcome of this is doom and death.  When will they finally realize Gerhardt knows what he is talking about?


----------



## pogre

Episode 21
Tempting Fate

Gathering up a few small items from the tomb the party debated on their next course of action. In short time they decided to “clean out” the remainder of the lower tomb. Backtracking they examined the Spartan lair of Morgang, finding nothing of interest. Approaching the final door of the lower level they immediately noticed two things:

“Look at these strange runes,” Gjord pointed out intertwined symbols covering the door.

“Listen to that,” Quarion added. “There is something huge moving around in there.”

“Is it trapped?” Gerhardt asked.

“I don’t think so,” Quarion answered.

Gerhardt pushed his way forward. “Then get out of the way.” The fighter swung the door open. 





“By the goddess,” Gjord gasped. “What in Hades is that?”

Gerhardt stood in fighting stance ready for a coming attack. No attack came, however, the creature just walked in a circle around the perimeter of the room. The footsteps pounded a steady rhythm like a great bass drum, jarring the adventurers with each footfall. “It looks like it is made of marble or green granite.”

“A stone golem,” Hilde observed.

Inga paused and then whispered to her sister, “Wouldn’t that require a higher magic?”

“Very high,” Hilde answered.

“He does not seem concerned that we opened the door,” Gerhardt observed. “But, look at all those corpses – entering the room is something different altogether. There is a bit of loot in there though. Say sister, can you tell if any of it is magical from here.”

“I do not have that chant prepared today,” Hilde answered.

“I do,” Inga interjected. The tall sister chanted shortly and then concentrated on the interior of the chamber. “There are six distinct auras coming from the chamber. One is the golem.”

“The others?” Gjord asked.

“Four smaller dweomers and one larger one near the back of the chamber. Concentrated on the corpses back there.”

Gerhardt rattled his blade against his shield. “Five pieces of magic – I’d say that is worth fighting for.”

“Certainly not,” Hilde stated. “The Golem would be unharmed by any of our efforts – its magic is far beyond us.”

“But, it is slow,” Quarion added.

“I like the way you think thief,” Gerhardt smiled. _Calling Quarion a thief instead of an elf was quite a bit of diplomacy on his part. After all, most elves must loath themselves and their race._Gerhardt thought to himself. “A snatch and run seems in order here.”

“One swing from those stone fists would crush any of us,” Hilde protested.

“I could run in, but we better be prepared to retreat,” Inga offered.

“Sister! I forbid it!” Hilde protested.

“Yeah Inga! Now we’re talking!” Gerhardt encouraged.

“This is madness,” Hilde felt her cheeks flushed full of blood.

Inga stripped some of her heavier items and handed them to Gerhardt. Everyone in the group knew how fast the barbarian was, they had seen her chase down a deer on a bet weeks ago.

“Please Inga,” Hilde pleaded. “Please reconsider. This is not worth the risk.”

“We should wait on the other side of the pit trap,” Quarion suggested.

“It will be fine,” Inga reassured Hilde.

The adventurers took up their places further down the hall while Inga tensed ready to unleash a burst of speed into the chamber.

“Ready,” Gerhardt whispered hoarsely.

“Ready,” Quarion relayed to Inga.

Inga sprinted into the chamber to the far side. She hesitated for a moment and grabbed one of the corpses and threw it over her shoulder.





Slowly, the Golem reacted. It moved towards the door.

Even burdened, Inga was twice as fast as the construct. She sprinted towards the door. As she reached the portal’s frame she felt a terrible blow reign down on her. Inga maintained her balance, but the golem’s strike had nearly killed her. Blood was streaming down her brow into her eyes making it difficult to see.





“Run!” she shouted.

Quickly the group evacuated to behind the pit trap. They waited in silence. Hilde put her hands over Inga’s impressive wounds and said a prayer curing them.

Gjord put his ear to the ground. “I don’t think it’s moving.”

Gerhardt began moving down the corridor.

“Where are you going?” Inga asked.

“I want to see if he has come out of the chamber.” As quietly as he could Gerhardt crept back down the hall. Rounding the corner he spied the Golem standing in the doorway, still, and at guard.





Gerhardt moved directly out into the hallway. Still the stone golem did not move. “Hey, he’s just standing at the doorway,” Gerhardt shouted back to his companions.

The golem did not move.

“Just shut the door,” Hilde suggested.

Gerhardt pulled his bowstring and let an arrow fly.





The golem moved. Ducking under the doorway it paced towards Gerhardt.

“Run!” Gerhardt shouted.

The entire group of adventurers ran back and took up places behind the open pit trap. The stone golem, motioned and the trap closed. It continued walking towards the adventurers.

“Run!” several shouted.





The adventurers sprinted falling over one another in a mad dash. They reached the spiral staircase up and behind them they heard the consistent thud, thud of the approaching construct…

To be continued…


----------



## snarfoogle

Gerhardt, shooting an arrow at a golem that had previously nearly killed Inga in one blow, and would stand still if not disturbed? Did you temporarily lose 4d6 INT and WIS?


----------



## hwoolsey

snarfoogle said:
			
		

> Gerhardt, shooting an arrow at a golem that had previously nearly killed Inga in one blow, and would stand still if not disturbed? Did you temporarily lose 4d6 INT and WIS?




No - I figured Golem + Open pit = getting all the rest of the treasure. Worst case I figured the pit would stop it.

Wrong on both counts, eh?

Hank
(Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## LuYangShih

It should have worked.  Besides, the Golem cannot catch them.  Maybe they should double back, force the pit open, and break the locking mechanism so the Golem cannot get past.  Then they can get the rest of the treasure.


----------



## snarfoogle

Ah, forgot about the pit trap. I knew something was fishy.


----------



## pogre

Episode 22
Cut-Off and Cut-Into

“Up the stairs!” Hilde commanded.

The group rushed up the spiral staircase and through the upstairs guardian door. Gjor put his ear to the floor, “It’s not coming.”

“Nice going Gerhardt,” Inga jibed.

Gerhardt shrugged, “We all thought the pit trap would stop him.”

“He’s right,” Quarion agreed.

“Hey, if we could file those ears down you’d be alright Quarion,” Gerhardt smiled at the rogue.

“Well, at least we got something,” Inga reminded the group. She pulled four flasks from a folded cape. “These were on the corpse that I took out of there.”

Gerhardt frowned, “Wait, I thought you were going to grab the corpse with the greater aura?”

“No, I was grabbing the corpse that looked lighter to me. As you may recall that thing nearly killed me as it was.”

“What made you decide the corpse you grabbed was lighter?” Gerhardt asked.

“The other corpse had some plate on and a weapon in a scabbard.”

“A weapon?” Gerhardt asked excitedly. The fighter glanced down at his own masterwork scimitar. “What kind of weapon?”

“It’s not important,” Inga answered hesitatingly.

“What kind of weapon?” there was demand in Gerhardt’s voice.

“A scimitar.”

“AIEEEEE!” Gerhardt’s cry of genuine anguish echoed through the lower halls.

“Gerhardt,” Hilde started very softly. “I have another suggestion I do not think you are going to like much, dear.”

Gerhardt lifted his eyes from the ground. His face was sullen and pouting. “What?”

“The outer tower of the hobgoblins is cut off to us from below now. The only access we know of is an assault across the drawbridge. Perhaps we should go back to the circle and consult Vostark?” Hilde physically shielded herself from an expected eruption from the fighter.

“Fine,” Gerhardt said tersely. He turned his back on the others and began to walk out. The remaining adventurers looked at each other, shrugged, and began following the fighter out.

…..

“I don’t like it,” Gjord said in a low voice to Quarion.

“I feel it too,” Quarion admitted.

Gjord stopped and waited for Hilde to catch up to his lead position. “We are being followed,” he informed her.

“Really?” Hilde asked. “What makes you say that?”

“I just feel it.”

“Vostark’s friends perhaps?” Hilde asked optimistically.

“Perhaps. We are almost to the circle in any event. If it is minions of Vostark they will show themselves there. Otherwise, we need to take double watches.,” Gjord said.

Hilde nodded her head solemnly and the group continued towards the circle.

“What was that about?” Gerhardt asked Hilde as she fell back to his position.

“Gjord feels we are being followed,” Hilde answered.

Gerhardt pulled his blade, “Good.”

The group reached the circle and shortly thereafter darkness fell with no sign of Vostark. Quarion went into a trance for the first four hours and volunteered to be on the watch the remainder of the night. The rest of the adventurers maintained a double watch rotation. It was shortly after midnight when Quarion spotted them.





The steeds were galloping across the landscape in whisper-quiet strides, barely raising any dust. The riders were adorned in glowing armor that cast unholy sheen around their torsos.

“They come!” Quarion shouted.

The ghost riders slammed into the camp.





Gerhardt and Quarion swung their blades through the riders. Their foes merely grinned although their armor ceased glowing. A lance hit home on Gerhardt nearly knocking him prone. Two more riders trampled over the sleeping Inga who rolled to the side of the camp out of instinct.

The riders whirled around and attacked again as they moved past the adventurers. None of them were seriously wounded by the adventurers’ efforts. Yet, they galloped away.





“Help,” Gerhardt gasped. His air was coming back slowly, the lance had bruised his lung and he suspected many of his ribs were broken as well.

“I have no blessings until morning,” Inga answered as she attended to Quarion’s wounds.

“Nor I,” Hilde reported.

“They’ll be back,” Gerhardt wheezed. He began trotting down the trail away from his companions.

“Where are you going?” Gjord cried.

“Away from here,” Gerhardt called back.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Sorry about the late update to the title. The site keeps going down on my cpus.


----------



## LuYangShih

Damn.  Where is a 20 STR Half-Orc Monk when you need one?  I am surprised the TPK is going to happen so early, I was expecting them to last a little while longer this time.


----------



## pogre

Episode 23
The Better Part of Valor

“Follow him,” Gjord yelled to Hilde.

“What about your armor? What about the camp?” she asked frantically.

“I will stay,” Gjord answered.

“We shall stay until you have your armor on at least,” Inga replied. The barbarian/priestess began helping Gjord with his armor. Quarion began gathering the camp materials and Hilde wrung her hands, looking into the darkness. 

When Gjord’s armor was safely donned Inga slung her own armor over her shoulder and the group went off to trail the fighter. They caught up to him shortly in some sparse woods just outside the canyon.

“They rode on. I think they must have gone back to Griffon Rock.” Gerhardt was rubbing his ribs and his voice was gravelly and strained.

“Next time you retreat, you might wait for us to get our armor on,” Gjord suggested.

Gerhardt looked up with defiant eyes, but calmed before he spoke. “My brother died staying in one place too long. I will not repeat his mistake.”

Quarion interrupted, “What now?” He drew a line in the dirt. “Do we move forward to see if they returned to Griffon Rock or do we try to bed down here?”

“We are still exposed here,” Gjord said.

“Forward,” Hilde stated.

The group worked their way to the edge of a clearing bordering the northern portion of the fortress. They could see that two hobgoblins were posted near the tunnel entrance they had been employing.

“That glowing armor sure gives them away,” Gjord commented.

“What about the dire badger hole?” Quarion asked.

“I agree,” Gerhardt stated. “At least that would keep us moving.”

“We need a place to rest,” Hilde added. “We will skirt the edge of Griffon Rock and Gjord will go forward to check the badger hole.”

Gjord nodded and the group set-off into the darkness again.

…..

Gjord came back to the group and reported, “The entrance to the badger hole has been collapsed.”

“Well, they certainly onto us,” Inga said.

“Let’s go to the abandoned village below the road,” Hilde suggested. “Perhaps we can rest there.”

The group struggled through the undergrowth finding their way to the formerly abandoned village.

“Damn,” Quarion moaned.

“What?” Gjord asked.

“Look,” Quarion pointed at something moving through the ruins.





The scouting pair made their way back to the rest of the group.

“What’s wrong Gjord?” Hilde could immediately tell the ranger had seen something he did not like.

“Hellhounds,” he replied.

“They’ve got hellhounds?” Gerhardt asked incredulously.

“Apparently,” Quarion confirmed. “We need to get downwind quickly.”

The group skulked off a mile or two downwind of the village and found themselves in the lower wooded area. They quickly set up a cold camp and everyone slept, save Quarion.

The morning brought blessings from the goddess Opheria and the clerics soon made the rest of the party whole again.

“We cannot return to the circle now,” Hilde observed. “We have compromised its location. I hope Vostark will not be upset with us.”

“Let’s take the map back,” Gerhardt suggested.

Hilde turned to face the fighter, she said, “I’m surprised to hear you say that. I thought you did not want to leave under any circumstances?”

“They have us on the run. We have lost our resting place and I just don’t like the odds.”

“I agree,” Inga stated flatly. “Besides, we have done some good – the hobgoblins have been concerned about us and have not been able to harass the countryside.”

“It’s decided then, let’s go home,” Hilde stated.

…..

Vostark and the elves intercepted the party later in the afternoon near the village of Feldar. Vostark gave his best wishes and reassured the group that Viziona would not interfere in Griffon Rock in the future. The group picked up the steeds and rode back to Norgate.

The meeting with Lord Noble Helmall was something all of them were dreading.





“So the ruins contain a dragon and some sort of immense stone golem?” Helmall asked in disbelief.

“Yes, my lord. However, we feel these two creatures are unrelated to the efforts of the hobgoblins and are remnants of the activities of former, more powerful occupants,” Hilde reassured the noble.

“And this map the Drow witch gave you?”

“We can confirm it is mostly accurate and her numbers on the enemy seem good as well,” Hilde confirmed.

“You did a good job scouting and obtaining this information,” Lord Helmall stated. “I will admit I am disappointed I have to call up the troops to quell this problem, but this information should help. I will have to call in a favor or two to get it done, but when I am finished with this campaign Griffon Rock will no longer threaten the Northern trade routes.”

A servant dressed in the Lord Noble’s livery made his way into the chamber with a chest. The pay I promised is in the chest, please take it with my blessings.

“Will you need us in your campaign to subdue Griffon Rock?” Gerhardt asked.

“No,” Helmall answered. “You have done your job. The rest requires true soldiers.” 

There was no vanity or spite in Helmall’s voice, but it stung Gerhardt to his core.

Hilde tapped his shoulder and whispered to him, “You live and you have a lot of coin, there will be another day to prove who is the worthy fighter.”

Gerhardt pulled his shoulder away from the sister, “Ye’ got that right.”

…..

Griffon Rock had left a bad taste in everyone’s mouth, but they had stayed together in the Tabard Inn. Rest and recuperation had been good for the group and it gave them some solace to know Lord Helmall had to return to Norgate twice to regroup in his campaign against the hobgoblin bandits.

One morning Hilde came back from the temple and announced to the group that she needed their help. “A friend of mine in the southern city has a problem. He owns an antiquities and rare book shop.  He has acquired a valuable, but dangerous tome. He wants me to come look at it and he needs protection.”

“So what?” Gerhardt threw a piece of bone on the floor and continued eating a late breakfast.

“He has offered a sizeable portion of the sale if we help him.”

“Well,” Gerhardt smiled, “A friend in need – I always say.”

“Since when?” Inga jabbed.

“Since our friend offered coin,” Gerhardt answered.

“Excellent,” Hilde clasped her hands in front of her dress. “I was confident you all would wish to come. I have already booked us tickets on the next White Stallion* heading south.”


*White Stallion Coaching Line.


----------



## LuYangShih

Weaklings.  Where's the *carnage*?  By the way, why didn't the Hobgoblins swing back around and attack again?


----------



## pogre

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Weaklings.  Where's the *carnage*?  By the way, why didn't the Hobgoblins swing back around and attack again?




You know the players were very frustrated, and the module seemed to be dragging a bit. I hope this week's adventure, which I designed will be more action packed.

As for the Hobgoblins I had created a timeline/event web that called for certain actions by the hobgoblins based on the PCs actions. This encounter was one of those events. The hobgoblins were to make a quick strike and return the first time they were able to track the PCs out of Griffon Rock. 

I knew the party was in trouble, but there was no way the hobgoblins could have known this. Had they killed one or two PCs in the initial attack they may have swung back around...


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

You write conversations so much better than I Pogre, I love reading them. Makes me try harder to nail down the conversations that take place in my game. Makes the characters motovations come out that much quicker.   

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Nail

Hellhounds, eh?

I'm surprised they didn't try to take them out.  My players, with low level PCs, were able to easily squash the little doggies.  Must have been yer intimidating stytle, pogre.


----------



## LuYangShih

Perhaps that is it.  Maybe Pogre leers at the players evilly while he pulls out another "TPK" sticker to attach to his DM screen, inciting mass cowardice.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

[points at pogre's Wall of Shame]

CROM, COUNT THE DEAD!


----------



## pogre

> Hairy Minotaur wrote:
> *You write conversations so much better than I Pogre, I love reading them. Makes me try harder to nail down the conversations that take place in my game. Makes the characters motovations come out that much quicker. *




Thank you. Check out Destan's Story Hour to see a true master at this. Wulf's Story Hour is a must for dialogue as well - I sometimes forget to mention it because I assume everyone has read it.



> Nail wrote:
> Hellhounds, eh?
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't try to take them out. My players, with low level PCs, were able to easily squash the little doggies. Must have been yer intimidating stytle, pogre.




They were really hurting, especially Gerhardt. The PCs are unaccustomed to travelling without a full compliment of healing magic to back them up. 



> LuYangShih wrote:
> Perhaps that is it. Maybe Pogre leers at the players evilly while he pulls out another "TPK" sticker to attach to his DM screen, inciting mass cowardice.




Stickers! We get stickers? 
This calls for a trip to Kinkos.  

Actually, as those in my game know, the TPK last campaign really was a huge bummer. I don't mind the players using discretion if it keeps the campaign cookin'. I did hear some grumbling after last session though - such as: _Why don't you ask folks at ENWorld how often they throw Huge Blue Dragons and Stone Golems at their 3rd level parties?_

Oh well - it adds to the excitement, right? 
I really am not asking for an answer hwoolsey (gerhardt's player).



> Wulf Ratbane wrote:
> [points at pogre's Wall of Shame]
> CROM, COUNT THE DEAD!




Hey, that wall's there for a reason right?


----------



## spacehulkster

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> You write conversations so much better than I Pogre, I love reading them. Makes me try harder to nail down the conversations that take place in my game.
> 
> I wouldn't say that he (Pogre) nails down the conversations.  More like he removes the innappropriate words and uh.. replaces them with what we should of said.  Believe me Gjord is a lot more vocal and objective towards the elves than the story line shows.  I would say that I also enjoy reading the story.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> Hairy Minotaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You write conversations so much better than I Pogre, I love reading them. Makes me try harder to nail down the conversations that take place in my game.
> 
> I wouldn't say that he (Pogre) nails down the conversations.  More like he removes the innappropriate words and uh.. replaces them with what we should of said.  Believe me Gjord is a lot more vocal and objective towards the elves than the story line shows.  I would say that I also enjoy reading the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My players use "colorful metaphors" as well. I just couldn't reword them into something that conveyed the same feeling, without using those words. So I commend him on his attempt to do this without taking a lot away from the story. I just paraphrase as much as I can, I'm glad he's tackling this, and I enjoy reading it.
Click to expand...


----------



## pogre

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say that he (Pogre) nails down the conversations.  More like he removes the innappropriate words and uh.. replaces them with what we should of said.  Believe me Gjord is a lot more vocal and objective towards the elves than the story line shows.  I would say that I also enjoy reading the story.




Hey Welcome Gjord (Hulkster),

Well, streams of f-bombs are not actually welcomed on these boards. This is a family place


----------



## LuYangShih

By the way, what happened to the other two Elves?  Are they cursed to bathe beautiful Drow women for the rest of their days?


----------



## pogre

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> By the way, what happened to the other two Elves?  Are they cursed to bathe beautiful Drow women for the rest of their days?




How about a fat update with the answer?


----------



## pogre

Episode 24
Sewers and Demons

“Sister?” Inga called tenderly to the sleeping Hilde.

“Yes Inga,” Hilde answered.

“Sister, I will go on the second coach today.”

“Oh?” Hilde answered.

“I feel called to the great temple and I must go there this morning for guidance.”

“Of course my dear,” Hilde said soothingly. “You must do as SHE directs. I will be eagerly looking forward to your arrival in Derlon.”

“I will come,” Inga promised.

“Of course my dear. I know you will.”

…..

The following morning Gjord noted Inga’s absence from the table.

“She has matters to attend to at the temple,” Hilde stated. “She will come behind us on the next coach.”

“The last time we left a cleric at a temple he never came back,” Gerhardt noted through a mouthful of gruel.

“Xerk is serving his church as a templar. He has been dispatched to the west from what I hear,” Hilde answered. “Inga will be there. She promised as much and I believe her.”

Just as Hilde finished speaking two figures approached the table, E’lissar and Ranin.

“Well, look who,” Gerhardt began. “You fellows cannot steal Quarion for your frolicking he has better things to do.”

Quarion rolled his eyes.

“I am glad you are coming,” Hilde stood and offered the two a place at the table. “Your skills will be highly useful to us.”

“There is nothing holding us here,” E’lissar admitted.

“Hey where is your sister?” Gerhardt interrupted.

“What sister?” Ranin asked.

“You know the dark-complexioned one with the curves,” Gerhardt smiled.

“The Drow witch is no sister of ours,” Ranin retorted.

“I was hoping we could work out a trade, you know I lie with your sister for a night and I give you some sword lessons or something,” Gerhardt smiled.

“I should give you a lesson with my blade right now for suggesting a familial relation with a Drow,” Ranin’s voice had an angry overtone that was unmistakable.

“Do draw ears. Do draw. This steel harbors no aversion to Fey blood,” Gerhardt stood up and palmed his scimitar’s pommel.

Hilde stood up, “Sit down Gerhardt. These kind Elves have agreed to help me. I will not have you insulting them and jeopardize losing their valuable service.”

Gerhardt sat down slowly eyeing Ranin, “I know of only one valuable elf service and that would have been rendered by the Drow, Viziona.”

Quarion stood up and welcomed the elves to the table. He acknowledged Gerhardt’s rudeness, but said his fighting skill mostly made it worth tolerating. They joined breakfast and in short order all ill will was forgotten, on the surface at least.

The Coach left Norgate and rumbled the week long trek down the northern road to the great city of Derlon.

…..

As the group approached  Morgan Darman’s Fine Wares they could see a crowd was gathered around the front of the shop. As they came closer they heard screams of horror from the crowd and a woman’s voice cried, “Please someone help him!” The adventurers broke into a sprint.

Reaching the crowd and pushing their way to the front they saw a blood-covered demon eating intestines out of a fallen man’s abdomen.





Gjord rushed into the shop to confront the beast. It dropped the man’s entrails and breathed a cone of hell fire onto the ranger.





Gjord braved the flames and closed ranks with the foul beast. His companions poured into the shop behind him. Gjord was greeted with two razor sharp claws shredding him deeply.

E’lissar and Ranin drew their bows and skillfully shot arrows through the crowd and hit home on the beast. E’lissar’s arrow stuck, but Ranin’s missile bounced off the magical creature.





Gjord quickly backed away from the assault and Gerhardt rushed passed the hell spawn foe. The beast turned to face the new threat as Gerhardt pressed the attack from the rear.





Gerhardt was unable to land a solid blow, but Quarion stalked up behind the creature and drove his blade home deeply into the creature’s vitals. 





The creature coughed dark bile and began to dissolve. Slowly the creature melted into a black, foul-smelling, puddle. 

Hilde rushed to the prostrate figure, but she was too late – Morgan Darman was dead. As she turned to inform her comrades four more figures came into the room. Dressed in the livery of the city guard they gripped their weapons menacingly.

A young sergeant stepped forward, “What happened here?” His voice cracked slightly revealing his nervousness.





Hilde was too distraught to speak. Gjord spoke, “A demon killed this man. We came in here and defeated it. Witness my wounds.”

The young sergeant, who had betrayed his unease at command, was taken aback by this information. “A demon? Here? In Derlon?”

The crowd that had watched the events unfold immediately endorsed the ranger’s story. “Aye, he speaks the truth. They vanquished a foul servant of the pit.”

The sergeant stopped unable to fathom the situation, and not sure what to do next, whispered something to the men with him. Following the short consultation he announced, “We will go to the Cathedral of the Messenger* and call forth the Inquisitors. This is a matter for their expertise.”

“A wise decision,” Gjord reassured them and sat down on a nearby wooden chair.

The guards filed out of the shop.

“Can you heal these wounds please sister?” Gjord asked Hilde.

Hilde brushed away tears from her eyes, “Of course brave Gjord, of course.”

The crowd dispersed as none cared to wait for the Inquisitors. The Elves and Gerhardt busied themselves searching through the building.

E’lissar found a note and brought it to Hilde’s attention. It read

_ Damnit! I should have had that tome in a safe. I wish Hilde had gotten here; she and her friends could have protected it. That dark journal was going to pay a lot of bills around here. Maybe when Hilde gets here she and her friends can track down the thief. The thing that surprises me is that a thief knew where this relic was.

Then again, when I read a bit of the tome last night I could feel its dark power. It was like a force went into me calling forth to the powers of Hell. I have seen my share of dangerous antiquities, but this tome had real power. Perhaps losing the tome was the Messenger’s way of sending me a divine message! Bah, the Messenger’s divine influence does not fill my purse._

Ranin traced the beast’s trail back to a hole in the floor. Judging by the foul smell issuing forth from the opening it led to the sewer. He spoke to the group, “This thing was sent here. We must trace it back to its master.”

“What of the Inquisitors?” Gjord asked.

“I am not waiting around for the Inquisitors,” E’lissar replied. “No good ever came from an interview with their narrow minds.”

“We will appear guilty of Morgan’s death,” Gjord speculated.

“Nonsense,” E’lissar answered. “Besides, those guards never got our names.”

“That’s right,” Gerhardt agreed. “I like the way you think.”

“I worry mightily when I agree with Gerhardt, but they are right,” Hilde said. “The Inquisitors can determine that a foul beast of evil did this work. Further, delaying to speak with them will only serve to delay us and reduce our chances of discovering the true culprits.”

“If you say so Hilde,” Gjord relented.

The group descended through the hole into the sewers under the city.





Ranin was surprised to discover other tracks besides those of the beast. Deep boot heels gouged the sewer muck indicating two men had passed this way carrying something heavy. The group was split across the effluent canal, except for Gerhardt who chose to wade through the muck itself.

A few hundred feet into the tunnels Quarion spotted some huge rats heading towards the party.





“I hate rats,” E’lissar commented as he notched an arrow.

Quarion rushed forward at the vermin and quickly found himself swarmed by all three of the beasts.





The rats bit at Quarion’s legs and drew blood. The rogue howled in protest.

Gerhardt, ever eager for action began to sprint towards the huge rodents. His movement created a huge wave of watery waste before him and then he slipped and fell. A splash of foul liquid rushed up and over him.





Gjord jumped back from the splashed fluid, but still got some on his breeches. As Gerhardt rose from the muck Gjord began to howl with laughter. Gerhardt glared at the Ranger through a muck-covered face with hatred and embarrassment.

Gjord could not contain his amusement and said with a chortling voice, “Whatever you do – don’t lick your lips!” He nearly collapsed in a fit of laughter.

Meanwhile, Ranin loosed to arrows at the rats and two of them were felled as a result of his efforts. Hilde rushed up to help Quarion.

Gerhardt began wading towards Gjord determinedly.

“Stay back you foul toilet beast!” Gjord laughed, but was now preparing to flee from the fighter.

Gerhardt gave a final rush and grabbed Gjord’s ankle.





Gjord yanked his leg back and jumped out of Gerhardt’s reach.

“I can wait,” Gerhardt growled.

A startled cry immediately caught both of their attentions. 

The remaining rat hung off of Hilde’s leg and tried to rip some calf flesh loose. Quarion rammed his blade down into the rodent and pulled the rat off of her leg. He dashed its brains out with his boot heel.





Hilde sat down and tended to her sore leg. She quickly composed herself and healed Quarion. She turned and said, “If you two had been up here to help Quarion kill these vermin this might not have happened.”

Gjord and Gerhardt said nothing. Gerhardt’s embarrassment was compounded by this loss of face. Neither spoke as Quarion still slightly wounded from the rat bites, and with the help of Ranin, traced the boot marks and the demon’s path to a place disappearing under the wall. A secret door Quarion announced to the group.

“Get ready,” Quarion stated. “I’m going to open it.”

To be continued…



*The Messenger - Patron Saint of the Olde Realm.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

Nifty. I see Gerhardt is making friends and influenceing people in his usual way. For someone who talks so much trash about elves, he has makes rather curious choices about who he trusts to watch his back.


----------



## LuYangShih

Fighters should really have the Balance skill.  It is downright embarassing that they cannot manuever on any uneven or slick surface.


----------



## spacehulkster

Reading this last segment was just as funny.
Ah, great moments in gaming!  Things that will smell a lifetime.
And it gets better.....


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

This portion of the adventure looks familiar... Correct me if I am wrong, but I do believe Goat-Boy rose to the challenge here...

A fine moment in pogrish DMing: "I don't know what the rules say, but I'm just going to have to allow that cause it would look so cool..."

Good times, good times...

Wulf


----------



## Old One

*What is it about rats?*

I almost fell out of my chair laughing when Gerhardt did his sewer face-plant.  It seems like any time giant rats make an appearence, PCs lose their composure (at least they do in my campaign)!

Good show!

~ Old One


----------



## Nail

Wow.  Where did those minature sewer model come from?  Very neat...err, filthy!


----------



## Broccli_Head

Nail said:
			
		

> Wow.  Where did those minature sewer model come from?  Very neat...err, filthy!





I also liked the fire breath from the demon!

Like the others, I had to zoom in and laugh even louder at Gerhardt's face plant in the stream of crap!


----------



## pogre

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> Nifty. I see Gerhardt is making friends and influenceing people in his usual way. For someone who talks so much trash about elves, he has makes rather curious choices about who he trusts to watch his back.



Gerhardt is certainly a "man of the moment". Whatever is convenient to him at the time serves as his compass. Hatred of Elves only goes until he needs one. Ever the pragmatist...



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> This portion of the adventure looks familiar... Correct me if I am wrong, but I do believe Goat-Boy rose to the challenge here...
> 
> A fine moment in pogrish DMing: "I don't know what the rules say, but I'm just going to have to allow that cause it would look so cool..."
> 
> Good times, good times...
> 
> Wulf



Good memory my man! I was wondering if you would recognize it. I do remember how we ended the adventure, I can only hope for something half as spectacular this time around!



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> I almost fell out of my chair laughing when Gerhardt did his sewer face-plant. It seems like any time giant rats make an appearence, PCs lose their composure (at least they do in my campaign)!




Yep, they really hate rats - they cause a lot of problems for their CR. Thanks for stopping in!



			
				Nail said:
			
		

> Wow. Where did those minature sewer model come from? Very neat...err, filthy!



Thank you much. I built them using some Hirst Blocks, resin, and plastic card. I may do a how to on my minis thread later. I love to put PCs in the sewer tunnels and I could use a few more pieces.



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> I also liked the fire breath from the demon!



Thanks Broccli_Head! I originally ran this for Wulf's group in Chicago years ago. One of the guys he played with (Rodrigo in the Wulf SH) was a high school friend of mine and played in my Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay campaigns for years. He promised Wulf action - thus the gory opening scene!

I really appreciate the comments. I will try to get another decent update on here tomorrow.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

pogre said:
			
		

> Good memory my man! I was wondering if you would recognize it. I do remember how we ended the adventure, I can only hope for something half as spectacular this time around!




Necessary ingredients:

Expeditious Retreat (v3.0)
Jump skill
Berserk Rage
Great Axe
"All Power Attack, All the Time"

And plenty of panache... 

Mix well with BBEG; serve quartered.

Wulf


----------



## pogre

Episode 25
Tome Chasing

“Wait!” E’lissar called out. “Do you want me to check the door for traps?”

“I have checked the door,” Quarion replied haughtily. “There are no traps.”

“Another set of eyes could not hurt,” E’lissar offered.

Quarion stared back, “I am trained. I know what I am doing.”

“Uh oh, an elf fight!” Gerhardt jeered. “There will be a lot of slapping, scratching, and hair pulling in this affair.”

E’lissar relented, “Of course you are expert in this area Quarion. My apologies. Understand, I was only trying to help.”

“Thank you,” Quarion replied. Quarion turned back to the door and yanked it open. A spear trap was set off and went straight through Quarion’s abdomen, lacerating internal organs. The rogue rolled to his side and began to bleed profusely.

Gerhardt began laughing.

Hilde ran to aid Quarion, pulling a healing potion from her pack. “Shut up Gerhadt!”

“I can’t help it,” he replied. “It’s just too damn beautiful!”

“We got company,” Ranin warned as he drew his bow and notched an arrow.





“Halt!” Gjord commanded the figure.

The human took off running to the far side of the chamber and tried to run up the stairs. Ranin and E’lissar were both too quick for him. They let their missiles fly as he reached the first landing. 





The set of arrows hit home, and the man stumbled and then fell off the staircase back to the floor. Gerhardt rushed in and raised his sword over the wounded man. Shock had taken effect and he could see he would die from the arrow wounds.

“Gerhardt don’t,” Gjord called.

“I wasn’t, I can tell he’s going,” Gerhardt replied.

“Hilde come quickly,” Gjord implored the cleric.

Hilde left Quarion’s side and approached the man. She said a quick chant that stabilized him and saved him. “He will recover,” she said.

“He is coming back,” Gerhardt reported. “Can you hear me?”

The man nodded.

“Look at this,” E’lissar called from the other side of the room. He pointed to a dark stained pattern in the floor.

“A summoning pentagram,” Hilde stated. Her eyes returned to the man and she asked, “Did you summon that demon?”

He shook his head in denial. He spoke with a weak voice, “I am just working a job for the network.”

“The network?” E’lissar asked. _Why would the thieves’ guild be involved?_ he wondered to himself.

Quarion pushed himself up and slowly shuffled over by the man. He took the man’s hand and looked at his palm. “He has the mark.”

“What mark?” Gerhardt asked.

“The mark of mercy,” Quarion answered. Seeing by the look on the fighter’s face that this did not answer Gerhardt’s question he elaborated, “When a young person under the age of two decades is arrested for a crime they may plead for mercy of the Messenger in court. If mercy is granted, which it normally is, the prisoner is branded with the sign of the Messenger’s mercy on their palm and they are spared.”

“They live, but their prospects are further reduced by the mark,” E’lissar added. “Most must find alternative employment.”

“It only proves he was convicted of a crime. It does not mean he is in the network,” Gjord said.

“I believe him,” Hilde said confidently.  “We have no quarrel with the Network, however, a good friend of mine has died at the hands of the demon summoned here. What do you know about that?”





“I only know about a delivery job. I know nothing about a demon.”

Hilde half smiled, “I believe you. What kind of delivery job?”

“My part was to find an entrance into Darman’s shop and that’s it,” the man insisted.

“What else do you know? Where did they take the tome?” Gjord asked.

“They were taking it to meet a fellow at one of the old border towers,” the man said.

“So you knew it was concerning a tome?” Hilde asked.

“Yes, but after I found the way in, I left through the main tunnel under Agape Street. I was assigned to keep an eye on this place a couple of hours ago and if anybody came through, I was to report it to my boss.”

“How else is the network involved?” Gjord asked.

“How many strands in the spider web?” the man replied. “I know my part and I know the delivery was completed, aside from that – nothing.”

“You have been helpful,” Hilde remarked. “Return his weapon to him.”

Gjord threw him his sword.

The man caught his sword. “Am I free to go?”

“You are,” Hilde answered.

The man disappeared into the darkness of the sewer.

“Do you think that was wise?” Gjord questioned.

“Do you want to tangle with the network?” Gerhardt asked.

“It was unnecessary to create more enemies,” Hilde agreed. “As the old saying goes ‘He that shows no mercy deserves none.’”

“Or my favorite,” Gerhardt offered. “Do not mess with the network.”

……

The tower in the wilderness outside of Derlon still looked abandoned, but the keen eyes of the rangers had picked up numerous signs of activity. The group entered the debris-laden first floor.





A spiral staircase went up from the floor. Ranin looked the stone steps over, “Not much traffic this way.”

“I’ll check it out,” Gerhardt volunteered. He ran up the stairs and came down a few minutes later. “A few stirges, nothing else,” he reported.

Gjord had discovered a trap door in the debris in the corner of the chamber. The group descended an ancient iron rung ladder into a small room. A long corridor extended away from the room.





The elves Ranin and E’lissar scouted ahead and towards the end of the long corridor, they spied a light.

To be continued…


----------



## LuYangShih

pogre said:
			
		

> Episode 25
> Tome Chasing
> 
> “Wait!” E’lissar called out. “Do you want me to check the door for traps?”
> 
> “I have checked the door,” Quarion replied haughtily. “There are no traps.”
> 
> “Another set of eyes could not hurt,” E’lissar offered.
> 
> Quarion stared back, “I am trained. I know what I am doing.”
> 
> “Uh oh, an elf fight!” Gerhardt jeered. “There will be a lot of slapping, scratching, and hair pulling in this affair.”




Come on.  Charisma of 18 at least.



> E’lissar relented, “Of course you are expert in this area Quarion. My apologies. Understand, I was only trying to help.”
> 
> “Thank you,” Quarion replied. Quarion turned back to the door and yanked it open. A spear trap was set off and went straight through Quarion’s abdomen, lacerating internal organs. The rogue rolled to his side and began to bleed profusely.
> 
> Gerhardt began laughing.
> 
> Hilde ran to aid Quarion, pulling a healing potion from her pack. “Shut up Gerhadt!”
> 
> “I can’t help it,” he replied. “It’s just too damn beautiful!”




Classic.  Just classic.





> “It was unnecessary to create more enemies,” Hilde agreed. “As the old saying goes ‘He that shows no mercy deserves none.’”
> 
> “Or my favorite,” Gerhardt offered. “Do not mess with the network.”




Am I right in guessing Gerhardts comment has been edited?  Because it sounds better the other way.


----------



## pogre

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Am I right in guessing Gerhardts comment has been edited?  Because it sounds better the other way.




It is safe to assume that Gerhardt said a slight variation of "do not _mess_ with the network." Changes were made for the children and grandmothers viewing  

See Spacehulkster's (Gjord) comments on colorful language above.


----------



## pogre

*A New Pogue*

Hi folks,

Just a note to let you know what is going on. Our third child Stephen Gray was born this morning. He weighed 9 lbs. 11.5 oz. and he was a week early! If you're into grumpy baby pictures here's some. 

I will endeavor to keep a decent update schedule, but if I'm lagging sometimes - you will know why.  

Thanks for reading,

Take care,

Keith (pogre)


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

pogre said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> Just a note to let you know what is going on. Our third child Stephen Gray was born this morning. He weighed 9 lbs. 11.5 oz. and he was a week early! If you're into grumpy baby pictures here's some.
> 
> I will endeavor to keep a decent update schedule, but if I'm lagging sometimes - you will know why.
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Keith (pogre)





CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

CONGRATULATIONS!

And congrats to Uncle Steve, too.


----------



## LuYangShih

Congratulations.


----------



## Gnarlo

Congrats! Don't take too long before you get that kid casting blocks


----------



## pogre

Thanks for all the well wishes. Everyone is doing well!

Episode 26
Rat Rot

The Elves rounded the corridor corner and spotted a human sitting on a stool holding a crossbow. E’lissar shrank back into the shadows and alerted Ranin pointing to the guard.





The man stepped off the stool, lowered his crossbow, and called out, “Who’s there?”

E’lissar and Ranin both loosed their arrows at the man and wounded him heavily. Firing his crossbow in response, the man began running away. The elves dashed after him. The rest of the party, seeing the Elves dashing forward, followed.

E’lissar and Ranin dashed through the small room where the man had been sitting and ran down a small corridor connected to the room. The corridor ended at a door and they rushed through the door and listened. They quickly detected the footfalls of the man to their right and gave chase.





Gerhardt had closed and was a few feet behind the main chase group. The man bounded out of the underground structure into the outside world. By this time he was sprinting to some surrounding woods. Gerhardt popped out of the corridor and took a long shot at the fleeing man. The arrow missed, but E’lissar and Ranin continued the chase.

Occasionally, E’lissar and Ranin would pause to get off a shot, but doing so allowed their quarry to gain some distance. Into the thick woods the hunted and hunters plunged. The Elves actively wondered if they were being led into a trap. They lost track of each other in the underbrush and caught only occasional glimpses of their prey.

E’lissar came over a rise and spotted the man running up a rise beyond him. Bracing himself against a tree, E’lissar let a precise shot go at the moving target. The arrow sped through the air and pierced the man’s neck. He folded and fell. 

Ranin appeared beside the rogue, “Nice shot.”

“Thanks,” E’lissar said, “You want to carry him?”

“The honor is yours.” Ranin replied. “If you need some help I can.”

“Nah, I was just being lazy.”

Together the pair carried the corpse back to the tunnel. The chase had carried them over a mile.

…..

While the elves chased the guard the rest of the party checked out the room he had been sitting in. They discovered nothing and waited patiently while Gerhardt and then E’lissar and Ranin returned.

Gerhardt was particularly impressed when the pair threw the corpse down on the floor before the group,  “Great kill shot.”

“Thanks,” E’lissar answered, half expecting a rude follow up from the fighter.

“Did you hit him on the run?” Gerhardt asked.

“Yes,” E’lissar answered.

Gerhardt whistled in appreciation.

“The main question is: Does he have anything on him?” Gjord asked.

“Apparently not, and I do not think he is part of the network,” E’lissar stated.

“Let’s push forward then,” Hilde suggested, “I do not feel well.”

The group went down the corridor and found what appeared to be an abandoned dining area.





Hilde sat down on one of the ancient chairs. “This place has not been used in years,” she commented rubbing her leg.

“What is the deal with these ruins?” Gjord wondered.

“Perhaps it was used by the original outpost here,” Ranin suggested.

“Could be,” Gjord answered. 

“We need to press on,” Hilde interrupted.

…..

Down the next corridor the party ran into more guards.





The hobgoblins fired their bows at the approaching group and immediately began to flee. Return fire from the party struck one of the hobgoblins down, but the other disappeared into the darkness.

“Let him go,” Gerhardt commanded.

Ranin stated, “He will warn of our approach.” He turned around as he began to move away from the group, but stopped. He could see Gerhardt was holding Hilde up.

“What’s wrong?” Ranin asked.

“I am so weak,” Hilde answered.

“Rats,” Gerhardt answered. “I will take her back to town. You four continue on looking for the tome. I will return as quickly as I can.”

“You want me to go forward with no cleric, no fighter, and three elves? You devil!” Gjord yelled.

“Inga should come this way soon,” Hilde tried to sound reassuring.

“With your stealth you should have no trouble,” Gerhardt added.

“Let us at least map out where we have been thus far,” Quarion suggested.

“Good idea,” Gerhardt agreed. “We’ll be back as soon as we can.” Gerhardt swept Hilde up in his arms and stomped back down the corridor.

“Does this look like a fair map?” Quarion asked the remaining party members.





The rest of the party mumbled their approval while the consequences of the fighter and cleric’s absence sunk in on them.

…..

“Smart and quick shall win the day,” E’lissar announced optimistically.

The group moved down the corridor where the hobgoblin had fled. In the distance they could hear the sounds of metal pounding on rock. As they neared the source of the sound they could see a Goblin mining crew hard at work, oblivious to their presence.





The party edged down the corridor closer to the goblins.





Arrows flew from the elves’ bows and quickly two goblins were struck down before they even knew they were under attack. The remaining pair turned with pickaxes in hand and charged down the corridor.





The goblins fell short, however, as another set of arrows flew through the air and wounded them fatally. 

“This may work out after all,” Gjord commented.

“What? nobody needs a barbarian-healer?” a voice asked from behind the group.

They turned to see Inga smiling at them. Greetings were exchanged and Inga even healed some of Quarion’s wounds.

“Did you see Hilde?” Gjord asked.

“Yes, and she will be fine. An infected rat bite from the sewer is all. I expect a few hours of recovery and care from the sisters in the city and she will fully recover.”

Gjord filled Inga in on the details of their travels thus far and of their goal – the dark tome. They then agreed to push on into the darkness.

Inspecting the area where the goblin miners had been, they determined they were merely expanding the dungeon.

“Why would you expand this area when you are not even using the abandoned dining room?” Gjord asked.

“Ah,” E’lissar answered, “the pitfalls of goblinoid logic.”

The group moved down a corridor to their left that ended in a door. A quick listen allowed them to hear a loud popping noise beyond. 

“What’s that?” Ranin asked.





“Let’s find out,” E’lissar said. He opened the door quickly and saw an immense Ogre whipping a small kobold against a column. The entire room was outfitted with all manners of torture devices.





E’lissar drew a bead on the immense humanoid and let an arrow fly. The missile sunk deeply into the ogre’s chest and a huge hissing sound came out as a lung deflated. Ranin followed this arrow with one of his own and in short order the Ogre was in serious danger of collapsing.





Quarion dashed in and tried to finish the job, but missed.





The Ogre still reeling from the effects of E’lissar’s arrow turned and weakly swung his whip at Quarion. The missed attack created an opening and Quarion dug his blade deeply into the giant humanoid. The ogre collapsed in an immense pile.

Gjord stepped over the dead ogre and made his way to the column. He unchained the kobold from the column and asked the reptilian in draconic, “So, do you know a guy named Meepo?”

The kobold, apparently confused by the question only stated, “My name Geenok.”

Gjord questioned the kobold for some time and learned Geenok knew very little about the dungeon complex they were in. The group decided to release the kobold with well wishes and friendly greetings to his chief. They scoured the torture chamber and found nothing of value.

Leaving the torture chamber behind they traveled down another corridor and found a locked door and a continuing corridor. E’lissar moved forward to pick the lock.





As E’lissar slid his picks into the tumbler the door suddenly opened. A large male drow elf asked, “May I help you?”





to be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head

What's up with all the drow!?


----------



## LuYangShih

pogre said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the well wishes. Everyone is doing well!




Good to hear.  



> *
> 
> Gerhardt was particularly impressed when the pair threw the corpse down on the floor before the group,  “Great kill shot.”
> 
> “Thanks,” E’lissar answered, half expecting a rude follow up from the fighter.
> 
> “Did you hit him on the run?” Gerhardt asked.
> 
> “Yes,” E’lissar answered.
> 
> Gerhardt whistled in appreciation.*





Whaaaaat?  Who was running Great Gerhardt, anyway?  This can't be right!    



> *
> “The main question is: Does he have anything on him?” Gjord asked.
> *





On the other hand, I am really starting to like Gjord.  



> *
> 
> 
> “Let him go,” Gerhardt commanded.
> 
> Ranin stated, “He will warn of our approach.” He turned around as he began to move away from the group, but stopped. He could see Gerhardt was holding Hilde up.
> 
> “What’s wrong?” Ranin asked.
> 
> “I am so weak,” Hilde answered.
> 
> “Rats,” Gerhardt answered. “I will take her back to town. You four continue on looking for the tome. I will return as quickly as I can.”*





Great Gerhardt leaves a well populated dungeon, no doubt full of creatures to slay and equipment to loot, to carry a Cleric back to town?  Only the fact that said Cleric is female, and the possible justifying motive thereof could lead me to forgive Great Gerhardt.



> *
> “You want me to go forward with no cleric, no fighter, and three elves? You devil!” Gjord yelled.*





Like I said, I am really starting to like Gjord.  Yes.  Grandiose Gjord!  

As for the Drow, kill it.  It may look like exactly like a Drow female, but the lower and upper middle sections of the body are all wrong, thus eliminating any useful purpose it may have had.


----------



## pogre

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> What's up with all the drow!?




You sound like one of my players!



> Great Gerhardt leaves a well populated dungeon, no doubt full of creatures to slay and equipment to loot, to carry a Cleric back to town? Only the fact that said Cleric is female, and the possible justifying motive thereof could lead me to forgive Great Gerhardt.




Remember, Gerhardt goes no where without a healer. The possible motives for our practical fighter abound!

LuYangShih - you bring me much amusement. If only your comments did not go to hwoolsey's head! Lord help us when Spacehulkster (Gjord) sees what you wrote!


----------



## hwoolsey

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *Whaaaaat?  Who was running Great Gerhardt, anyway?  This can't be right!   *




That's Pogre ruining my image.



			
				LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *Great Gerhardt leaves a well populated dungeon, no doubt full of creatures to slay and equipment to loot, to carry a Cleric back to town?  Only the fact that said Cleric is female, and the possible justifying motive thereof could lead me to forgive Great Gerhardt.*



Unfortunately the Great Gerhad's (I like that - *a lot*, now if we can just get Pogre to adopt the usage I'll be all set) player wimped out and went on vacation with his wife (Hilde's player). Had to miss out on the upcoming chunk of the adventure, but at least we had a nice trip.

Hank
(The Great Gerhard in Pogre's new story hour)


----------



## pogre

hwoolsey said:
			
		

> [/b]
> Unfortunately the Great Gerhad's (I like that - *a lot*,




I see you have adapted yet another alternative spelling for your name


----------



## spacehulkster

LuYangShih - you bring me much amusement. If only your comments did not go to hwoolsey's head! Lord help us when Spacehulkster (Gjord) sees what you wrote![/QUOTE]

HELLO!!  Ranger Gjord here.  What a beautiful day, looking out of my ranger tower, no Elves in sight.  Speaking of .....hey Pogey what happened to the Quarion write-up?  I was extremely looking forward to it.  
As you readers will notice in the next write up, Elves don't listen very well.
You would think that with those ears it would be easier.  It says so in the books at least! 
Anyway, thanks for the notice LuYangShih.
Hank, we saved the finale for you.


----------



## pogre

Episode 27
Fight to a Drow

E’lissar stumbled backwards, “I err, umm…”

“Look darling,” the drow male sneered, “we have company.” He opened the door wider revealing a female drow beyond.





Quarion shot an arrow into the room missing both dark elves. The male drow slammed the door shut in response.

Gjord moved forward and began putting caltrops on the floor before the door.





“What are you doing?” E’lissar asked in a demanding voice.

“Setting a trap for them. We have to keep moving,” Gjord answered.

“No way,” E’lissar protested.

“We are in a hurry. We do not have time for these drow,” Gjord explained.

“I am not getting stabbed in the back by a dark blade,” E’lissar stated. “I am dealing with this now.” E’lissar began sweeping Gjord’s caltrops to the side.

“Fine,” Gjord spat. “If you are going to waste your time with drow, I’m going to move on.”





“Let’s do it,” Quarion said grimly. “They are in their casting spells right now – I’ll warrant you that.”

E’lissar picked the door again and swung it open. The room appeared empty.





“A secret door!” Quarion exclaimed.

E’lissar reached into a leather pouch and retrieved some ground hot pepper from the Arabik Isles. He flung the white powder into the small room. A short time later a faint sniff came from the far side of the area.

“They are still here,” E’lissar growled in a low voice.

Inga rushed past the elves into the room, “Bring it on!” 





Inga’s challenge had barely echoed from the narrow walls when the two drow appeared digging blades into opposing sides of the barbarian-cleric.





Inga nearly collapsed from the attacks. E’lissar burst into the room to attempt to aid the beleaguered cleric.





Inga went into a mad rage and pushed the attack towards the female.





While E’lissar moved around the male drow, Quarion came into the room and flanked the male drow. Both elves dug their blades into the overmatched dark elf.





The male drow succumbed to his wounds and fell to the floor. E’lissar planted a boot heel to his face and crushed his facial features with repeated heel strikes. The drow’s blood painted the walls of the chamber.

Gjord, realizing the rest of the group had ignored his common sense, made his way back to the combat.

Inga pushed the drow female off-balance and drove home her weapon. The female fell to the floor as a look of shock came over her face. E’lissar came over to the female and placed the sole of his boot across her windpipe. He left his other foot leaning with all of his weight onto her neck. The drow breathed her last.

Inga used her remaining magic to heal herself.

“This was not necessary,” Gjord brooded. “Inga nearly died for your prejudice.”

“No one died,” E’lissar replied, “and we are safer for it.”

“Can we move forward now?” Quarion asked.

The group went down the corridor and found another door. Quarion put an ear to the portal, “Goblins – lots of them.”

Quarion opened the door and stepped back, Ranin and E’lissar opened fire on the goblins beyond.





Three of the goblins immediately fell. The remaining goblins hesitated and two more missiles flew in knocking the numbers in half. The last two goblins, trapped like fish in a barrel, decided to charge forth. 





Bowstrings twanged as the goblin emerged from the chamber and arrows riddled its body. The last goblin flew over the top of its corpse. 





Doomed from the outset the goblin fell to ready blades and the corridor went quiet.

“That was easy,” Quarion commented.

“I doubt they thought so,” Gjord stated.

A quick search of the room yielded a few trinkets, but nothing of outstanding value. Moving on, the party came upon a long dark corridor. Quarion and E’lissar worked ahead of the others, moving quickly and quietly.





The hallway ahead ended in a door, but was flanked on both sides by arrow slits.





The elves glided down to the door, but found it locked. Quarion retrieved his lockpicks, and promptly dropped them on the floor. The loud clatter echoed through the area. This sound was quickly followed by the sounds of scrambling behind the walls. Quarion cursed softly. E’lissar pulled an arrow and notched in his bowstring.

Arrows started flying at the pair.





to be continued…


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

Excellent!


----------



## Broccli_Head

pogre said:
			
		

> Episode 27
> “No one died,” E’lissar replied, “and we are safer for it.”
> 
> …




That's right! You tell them E'lissar!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

pogre said:
			
		

> A large male drow elf …




So... What are we talking here? 5 foot 2, 80 pounds drippin' wet?

Terrifyin'.

Wulf


----------



## pogre

Thanks for your patience - I am working on an update. 

I posted the second half of the making a dungeon room tutorial in my model and miniature thread - the link is in the sig.


----------



## Destan

Pogie!

Couple comments.

[1] Congrats on baby Stephen!  We just had our third on Sep. 29th - that's gotta be close to the same day, yes?

[2] That is one _big_ baby!  I'm thinking nose tackle.

[3] Have you found yourself with _more_ time to update and work on models & minis - instead of less?  Since I'm back on the wake-up-at-night thingy, I've found isolated pockets of free time to write. 

[4] I hadn't visited your others tutorial thread in some time.  Just did so this morning.  You should, seriously, market your work.  Or place it on Ebay.  Or something.  Just brilliant.

Anyway, I'm out.  Congrats and best wishes to you and yours.

D

p.s. If you're a Bears fan living out where you do, congrats on winning one.


----------



## Old One

P-man,

Congrats on the new edition!  My little guy is closing in on 8 months now and is crawling/climbing all over everything...we fear that walking is not too far away !  My wife is starting to give me the "Let's start working on #2 look".

Hope mother and baby are well and I agree with the poster above...that is one big kid!

~ Old One


----------



## pogre

Destan said:
			
		

> Pogie!
> 
> Couple comments.
> 
> [1] Congrats on baby Stephen!  We just had our third on Sep. 29th - that's gotta be close to the same day, yes?
> 
> <snip>
> 
> D
> 
> p.s. If you're a Bears fan living out where you do, congrats on winning one.




Thanks Destan! I took the liberty of answering your queries in your SH Thread and giving it a bump at the same time. Alas, I am a Raiders fan  



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> P-man,
> 
> Congrats on the new edition! My little guy is closing in on 8 months now and is crawling/climbing all over everything...we fear that walking is not too far away ! My wife is starting to give me the "Let's start working on #2 look".
> 
> Hope mother and baby are well and I agree with the poster above...that is one big kid!
> 
> ~ Old One




Thank you OO!

Hopefully, this is it for us - I know I'm ready . We have 3 under 4 years old - so watch out my man!


----------



## pogre

Episode 28
He’s Back

One of the arrows struck Quarion in the thigh. E’lissar went over near one of the arrow slits with his back to the wall. He then wheeled around and fired through the slit. The arrow lodged in the goblin’s eye knocking him backwards.





Methodically, E’lissar went from arrow slit to arrow slit and made seemingly impossible shots to down those shielded by each. The rest of the party approached as E’lissar killed the last of the shooters. Quarion announced the door was barred. The two rangers went forward and knocked the door down.

The carnage beyond the passage told of E’lissar’s excellent shooting. Four goblins pierced in the face and neck, dead at their posts.

The group pushed forward and was confronted by a group of hobgoblins.





E’lissar, one of the few members of the group who remained fully healthy at this point, moved to the front and unleashed a barrage of arrows at the humanoids. A hobgoblin immediately collapsed.





The hobgoblins made a tactical error and began shooting back at the party.





The tactics played to the party’s favor and in short order there were only a couple of hobgoblins left. The last couple of hobgoblins, after having witnessed the bloody accuracy of E’lissar, charged.





E’lissar, never strong in personal combat, was quickly outmatched and was in serious trouble. Two large wounds afflicted on the elf by the hobgoblins, threatened to take him down.

Gjord and Quarion quickly stepped up and afforded E’lissar a chance to escape.





Quarion sustained a fair-sized wound before the duo was able to dispatch the last two hobgoblins.

“We need to rest. I am out of supplications,” Inga warned.

Gjord protested the delay slightly, but even he understood the group was too beat up to continue. The group headed back to the torture room where they had vanquished the large ogre and freed the kobold. Quarion mapped out what they had seen thus far.









…..

“Well, good morning ladies,” Gerhardt announced loudly to the group. Most of the party members were lounging about waiting for Inga to check out their respective wounds.

“You’re back fast,” Gjord commented.

“We got the sister patched up and came right back. I figured you would need me.”

Hilde came in behind the fighter and went straight to work administering to the wounded.

“I sure am glad to see you,” E’lissar commented.

“Thank you dear,” Hilde answered. “I am glad to see all of you.”

“How are things at the temple?” Inga asked.

“Rather discombobulated after our appearance I’m afraid,” Hilde replied.

“Why?”

“I guess the Mother Superior got her undergarments in a bunch,” Gerhardt said.

“She is not used to being yelled at, Gerhardt,” Hilde stated flatly.

“You yelled at the Mother Superior?” Inga asked incredulously.

“You should have seen how slowly that old bitty was moving. She’s lucky I didn’t kick her square in the …” Gerhardt’s reply was interrupted by Hilde.

“It was very disrespectful, Gerhardt,” Hilde chided.

“I just hope the old hag croaks, so we can get someone a bit younger with a lil’ spring in their step up there,” Gerhardt said.

“Gerhardt! That’s enough!” Hilde’s voice was edging towards true anger.

“Fine. Let’s go kill something,” the fighter strapped his gauntlets back on.

…..

The party retraced their steps of the previous day and took a passage deeper into the complex. They came down the corridor and confronted a room full of goblins.





The adventurers crashed into the goblins and began hacking away. Gerhardt managed to position himself near four of the goblins and worked himself into a bloodlust.





The goblins never really had a chance as blades and arrows flew through the air.





The goblins broke and the ensuing carnage of their retreat filled the chamber with blood. Two of the humanoids did manage to sneak away from the combat.

“Those two are getting away!” Gjord warned the rest.





“Good,” Gerhardt countered, “Maybe they can find something worthy of dirtying my blade.”

The rangers set off after the goblins with the rest of the group close behind. As they rounded the corner it became clear the goblins had warned a worthier adversary. 





“Come ‘ere an’ git mashed,” the ogre called out.





“Oh, oh, me first,” Gerhardt yelled in a falsetto voice and then charged the ogre.

To be continued…


----------



## LuYangShih

pogre said:
			
		

> Episode 28
> 
> “Gerhardt! That’s enough!” Hilde’s voice was edging towards true anger.
> 
> “Fine. Let’s go kill something,” the fighter strapped his gauntlets back on.




Truly inspirational, I tell you.  Where can one find a greater leader than this man, the Great Gerhardt?  



> *
> 
> “Good,” Gerhardt countered, “Maybe they can find something worthy of dirtying my blade.”*





Another fine example of demanding quality work for himself and his fellows.  



> *
> “Oh, oh, me first,” Gerhardt yelled in a falsetto voice and then charged the ogre.
> *



*

I really think you should have called this update "The Return Of The King".   *


----------



## pogre

Episode 29
Goblin Sneaks

Gerhardt’s scimitar bit deeply into the ogre, nearly severing its left arm. The giant humanoid reeled just slightly, but maintained its stance. Before Gerhardt could savor the success of his attack, twin daggers were shoved deeply into his back.





Gerhardt cried out in pain. He could feel his shirt growing warm and wet with his own blood.

Gjord charged the goblin attacker’s flank and brought his blade down with a vengeance. The weapon drew blood, but the goblin did not collapse as Gjord assumed he would.





Gerhardt knew the back stabbing little git was still behind him, _”no way am I turning my back on this big boy,”_ he thought _I have to hope for help. What a horrible predicament!_ Gerhardt’s next attack hit home and cut the ogre’s belly wide open. Entrails spilled forth and the giant humanoid fell to one side. As he turned to face the goblin, he knew he was too late. The goblin’s blades flashed and Gerhardt lost consciousness.





Gjord laid another punishing blow on the goblin, and yet, it stood.

Inga and Hilde rushed into the fray. Inga attacked one of the lesser goblins and Hilde braved attacks while she stabilized Gerhardt. The roguish goblin had slipped away from Gjord and stabbed Inga in the back. Only the she-barbarian’s rage kept her upright.





Hilde’s healing power allowed Gerhardt to return to the fray. There was no question where the fighter’s attentions would be concentrated. He attacked the goblin rogue with a vengeance.





Gerhardt hit the goblin, Inga hit the goblin, Hilde hit the goblin, and yet it stood. “What is this green rock!” Inga exclaimed.

Finally, a blow from Inga put the goblin rogue down. The remaining two lesser goblins were slain with words of surrender in their mouths.

Gerhardt walked up to the rogue’s corpse and kicked it in the side of the head, making a deep impression from his efforts. “By the gods that lil’ git was a rough one!”

Hilde began administering to Inga’s wounds. She soon ran out of curative meditations, as did Inga, and the party was still in bad shape. “We need to rest,” Hilde announced.

No one objected and the group tracked their way back to the former torture chamber.

E’lissar, who had not been injured suggested, “I would like to work my way forward and scout the unexplored area.”

Quickly others volunteered to go with him.

“This is a case where numbers work for us my friends,” E’lissar explained. “I will not confront any dangers, only sneak through the shadows to see what awaits.”

“I say let him go,” Gerhardt piped up. “Worst case scenario is the elf is captured by the enemy and tortured. All in all that’s not a bad worst case scenario.” 

“Your good wishes are noted as always,” E’lissar retorted. “Undoubtedly, you would prefer to blunder ahead subjecting yourself to attacks from every quarter, but the rest of us…” E’lissar motioned his hand around to the rest of the group, “we prefer a more subtle approach.”

“Hey, I said I was all for it,” Gerhardt replied. “Go sneak off in the shadows like your rat kin.”

E’lissar left.

Gerhardt chuckled, “’rat kin’, I kill myself.”

“Now that’s a best case scenario,” Ranin blurted. Everyone but Gerhardt chuckled.

…..

Silently, through the deep shadows the elf crept. Light was so faint in areas of the complex he moved ahead by tactile feel. He passed the areas where the party had slaughtered the goblins and then the chamber of the ogre. He detected no disturbances in the area, and the corpses appeared unmolested. Slowly, he inched down the unexplored dark passage and noticed there was light ahead.

The passage ended in an iron portcullis, and beyond several torches and oil pots lit a chamber. A man dressed in red robes was looking in an immense tome and he was speaking to someone else. The language was foreign to E’lissar. The tone was dark and the tongue was guttural with harsh enunciations. E’lissar crept to the other side to gain a view of the man’s conversation partner.





_What horrible visage was this?_ E’lissar’s mind screamed at him. His muscles tensed and ached to flee in the fear that was overcoming him. It was a demon of immense proportions – a misshapen head perched atop a 12-foot tall frame. Grotesque flaps of flesh cascaded down its torso supported by staunch leg quarters ending in cloven hooves. Its eyes were worst of all, glowing orbs of hatred full of eternal damnation.

E’lissar contained his flight instincts and slowly backed down the corridor. He moved quickly back through the passages to return to the former torture chamber. He emerged into the room where Ranin and Quarion were holding watch.

“Did you see anything interesting?” Quarion asked.

To be continued…


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

Pogre said:
			
		

> “Hey, I said I was all for it,” Gerhardt replied. “Go sneak off in the shadows like your rat kin.”
> 
> E’lissar left.
> 
> Gerhardt chuckled, “’rat kin’, I kill myself.”
> 
> “Now that’s a best case scenario,” Ranin blurted. Everyone but Gerhardt chuckled.




And Gerhardt is put in his place yet again. He just doesn't get it. He's the plucky comic relief not the hero of the piece. (I'm not quite sure who is the hero though).


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

Gotta love it when both clerics run out of healing, and the party is still beat up. Time for new strategies. 

Good Work Pogre!


----------



## Broccli_Head

How do your players put up with Gerhardt? Good thing this ain't Shadowrun or he'd have been fragged long ago.


----------



## pogre

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> How do your players put up with Gerhardt? Good thing this ain't Shadowrun or he'd have been fragged long ago.




If you ever have seen the movie _Full Metal Jacket_ he's kind of the "Animal"*  of the group. Not fun to be around, but when the stuff hits the fan you need him.

*The guy Private Joker almost mixes it up with when he reunites with Cowboy in Vietnam.


----------



## LuYangShih

Great Gerhardt *is* the Hero of the group.  He is the lynchpin bringing together the party, even when it is simple jealousy of his greatness.  He is the one taking the blows of the deadliest creatures, the one slaying the greatest threats, and the one keeping everyone else alive.  He is noble, charismatic, and ultimately skilled in the arts of battle and leadership.  A classic Hero if I ever saw one.


----------



## hwoolsey

I feel I would be remiss if I failed to name LuYangShih the President for life (more likely Gerhard's life than LuYangShih's, as the fifth level of TPK fame from our last story hour is approaching) of the Gerhard Fan Club.

I'm sure LuYangShih will let us know of any events or memorabilia the club plans.   

Hank
(Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## pogre

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Psst...  five to one they die during Episodes 50-70.





			
				hwoolsey said:
			
		

> I feel I would be remiss if I failed to name LuYangShih the President for life (more likely Gerhard's life than LuYangShih's, as the fifth level of TPK fame from our last story hour is approaching) of the Gerhard Fan Club.




By his own reckoning, LuYangShih has predicted Gerhardt's life is half over. Indeed, the burden hwoolsey has offered may be a light one given the possible tenure of such an office.


----------



## Malystrx

Come one can't us elves get some of that lovin'?  I know there is a E'lissar fan club out there because I keep sending out all of those fan letters!  hehe


----------



## hwoolsey

Malystrx said:
			
		

> Come one can't us elves get some of that lovin'?  I know there is a E'lissar fan club out there because I keep sending out all of those fan letters!  hehe




Ummm...You do realize it only counts if you're sending them to *other people,* right? And, no, Rannin and Quarion don't count.

hwoolsey
(Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## pogre

Episode 30
Dark Bargains

“I do not have time for this,” the mage whined.

“Time, all I have is time skeezicks,” a low rumbling chuckle came forth from the infernal. His belly covered in grotesque folds jiggled with his merriment. His eyes shown no joy, however, only pure damnation beyond hatred, “You may recall, you called me.”

“I wish you would not name me that.”

A huge toothy grin broke across the infernal’s face, “I know skeezicks.”

“Of the bargain,” the mage began.

“There is no bargain,” the low reply returned.

“What will it take?”

“You must make the offer. It was your summoning.”

“A dozen sacrifices.”

“Of?”

“Young humanoids.”

“Goblins? Please skeezicks, you must be daft.”

The mage felt the blood rush to his temples, he was running out of time. “What is your counter?”

“I have none,” the infernal laughed. “You make another.”

“Damnation and brimstone!” the mage was furious.

“Now that, that is a bit more interesting skeezicks.”

“What do you mean?” the mage was genuinely puzzled. “That was not an offer.”

“Your soul, skeezicks. Eternal damnation that is a worthy bargaining chip.”

“I already offered you a dozen sacrifices.”

“Goblins, hah, they will be on their way to Hades anyway. You could be redeemed skeezicks, even at this late date. A free soul is a worthy price. I offer my services for six terra months in exchange.”

“Never! I summoned you from Hades! I will not return there with you!”

“Calm yourself skeezicks. It was an offer for a bargain - Farther towards a bargain than you have gotten in the last two days.” The immense infernal began tapping his digits on his chin, “You need sleep and something to eat. Go sup and rest and think about my offer.”

“I cannot afford to waste more time,” he really was exhausted. The fiend’s offer was starting to sound attractive. “We must strike a bargain. I only require your services for a short time. What else may I offer you?”

“I do not know,” the infernal cracked his toothy grin again, “make me an offer.”

“A dozen sacrifices and two of my spells,” the mage offered, suppressing his anger.

“Too little,” came the infernal’s quick reply. “Why not break this circle and let me have free reign? I find you most amusing skeezicks. You and I could have a lot of fun together.”

“You would snap my neck as soon as I broke the circle.”

“Then break the focus and send me back to Hades*,” the smell of brimstone rose from the infernal. “The bargain cannot be set.” The outsider disappeared in a magical darkness.

The mage smiled, _now I am getting somewhere._

…..

E’lissar took a deep breath, “Well, I saw the book.”

Hilde rose to her feet, “Who had it?”

“He looked like a mage.”

“Was anyone else there?” Inga asked.

“Only the biggest frickin’ demon I have ever seen,” E’lissar answered.

“Demon?” Gerhardt asked. “No one said anything about fighting demons.”

“Where was the demon?” Hilde asked, ignoring Gerhardt’s comment.

“He was just standing there,” E’lissar answered.

Hilde continued her queries, “Describe the floor around the demon – was there anything unusual?”

“This thing was the ugliest 15-foot tall monster I have ever saw, that counts as unusual in my book. But, um, yeah it was standing in a circle of painted gold.”

“I suspected as much,” Hilde answered. “He has summoned an infernal, but he has not made a bargain with him. We may be able to confront the wizard without dealing with the infernal.”

“Now wait a minute - How much is this book worth?” Gerhardt asked.

“Everything,” Hilde answered, “My friend died for it.”

“Well unless it has a raise dead ritual it isn’t going to do Morgan a lot of good,” Gerhardt replied. “I was thinking in monetary terms – give me a guesstimate, something I can get excited about.”

“I want the book. It must be destroyed,” Hilde answered resolutely.

“We must have a solid plan,” Inga stated. “E’lissar, did you notice if the portcullis was locked?”

“I do not think it was, but it looked heavy.”

“Heavy I can handle,” Inga remarked. “I will hold the portcullis while others dash in at the wizard. With luck we can close ground with him and avoid the demon altogether.”

“Hold on,” Gerhardt objected. “We got the cart before the horse here – what’s the upside to taking this guy on?”

“Gerhardt, he murdered my friend and I want revenge,” Hilde answered.

“Now that’s something I can relate to – we’re killing him because you want revenge,” Gerhardt answered.

“Yes, and I need your help,” Hilde said.

“You can count on it sister. I love it when you’re hateful and full of vengeance,” Gerhardt smiled. “If Inga holds the portcullis, Gjord and me can sprint across to the mage. The pointy ears can lay some arrows into him. However, I got to tell you Hilde – if that demon is in the fray I am out of there.”

“It seems like a very simple plan,” Quarion said.

“Simple is best when the battle starts,” Inga stated. 

…..

Inga heaved the gate up and lightning rocketed through her body as she continued pushing the iron up. “Go!” she commanded horsely.

The mage alerted to the group’s presence, began flying in the tall chamber.

Gerhardt charged across the chamber.





Gerhardt could not reach his foe and he knew he was in trouble. He tried to stay light on his feet for whatever the caster might throw at him. The elves and Hilde came into the chamber. E’lissar landed a heavy shot into the wizard and Gjord moved up to Gerhardt’s position.





The Arcane power of the mage manifested as a mighty arc of electricity striking both Gerhardt and Gjord. Gerhardt was able to dodge most of the bolt’s wrath, but Gjord was fairly burnt.

The elves launched more arrows into the flying mage and the wizard responded by pulling out a wand and pelting E’lissar with a pair of magic missiles. Quarion and E’lissar closed the distance to gain better shots on the wizard.





Hilde pulled out her crossbow and carefully loaded a bolt. The blessings from her deity shone brightly on her as she lodged the bolt deeply into the mage’s torso. The mage twisted in pain and was obviously struggling to maintain his concentration. More arrows from the elves hit home and the wizard’s lifeless body fell to the ground.

A low grumbling laugh came from the circle behind the wizard. All eyes turned towards the hideous infernal colossus. A huge toothy grin broke across the infernal’s face. “Well done. And to think, that worm and I almost made a bargain…”

Hilde snatched the dark book from the mage’s body.

“What use is that book to you sister?” the infernal’s menacing grin was almost too much for Hilde to bear.

“I am going to destroy it!” she found herself nearly shrieking.

“Excellent, its power is far beyond your comprehending in any case,” the challenge in the infernal’s voice was obvious.

“I am sure you are right,” Hilde replied more calmly.

“What kind of bargain did you have going with this pin cushion?” Gerhardt asked.

“Oh, just a soul for unbelievable riches and power,” the Infernal laughed in his low, gravelly voice. “Nothing you might be interested in.”

“The power of the binding circle is beginning to fade,” Hilde announced. “We would do well to prepare to battle this fiend.”

“Sister!” the infernal complained in mock concern, “How did I offend thee?”

“Your existence,” she replied.

“You are not what you are without me, child of Opheria,” the infernal argued.

“We will banish you to lower Hades for a thousand years in the prison of the condemned or we shall die in the attempt,” Hilde countered.

“This is all unnecessary,” the demon replied. “All you need to do is destroy the focus and I can return to the Netherworld. No need for fruitless conflict.”

“That sounds reasonable. Where is the focus?” E’lissar asked.

“He is a deceiver,” Hilde warned. “For all we know destroying the focus will free him.”

“And that is different from your plan how?” Gjord asked her.

“Fine,” Hilde knew the ranger was right.

“The focus is a dark mirror in yonder chamber. Break the glass and I will be gone.”

Inga looked at Hilde.

“Go,” Hilde commanded.

The barbarian sprinted down the passage and a short time later there was a loud crash.

“We will meet again daughter of Opheria,” the infernal’s eyes glowed with hatred, “and you will be my bride.” A dark mist that smelled of brimstone filled the room and the infernal was gone.

“Well, that was easy,” Gerhardt remarked.

To be continued…




*Olde Realm Cosmology is different from the D&D norm. There are two main outer planes – Elysium and Hades. Each plane has two thrones, one of chaos and another of law. The area between the chaos and law thrones in Hades is a source of constant battle. There are numerous pockets of power within the planes. 

Astral, Aether, Shadow, Elementals – these D&D planes are all part of Oblivion or the Void.

Gods do not inhabit planes, their areas of existence are beyond man’s understanding. The deities do however; draw on the planes for followers, messengers, and soldiers.


----------



## Nail

pogre said:
			
		

> *Olde World Cosmology is different from the D&D norm. There are two main outer planes – Elysium and Hades. Each plane has two thrones, one of chaos and another of law. The area between the chaos and law thrones in Hades is a source of constant battle. There are numerous pockets of power within the planes.
> 
> Astral, Aether, Shadow, Elementals – these D&D planes are all part of Oblivion or the Void.
> 
> Gods do not inhabit planes, their areas of existence are beyond man’s understanding. The deities do however; draw on the planes for followers, messengers, and soldiers.




Excellent.

Good adventure, Pogre.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

Do you have elemental lords and such? How does this cosmology affect your Druids?


----------



## pogre

Nail said:
			
		

> Excellent.
> 
> Good adventure, Pogre.




Thanks Nail - hope your game went well this evening.



			
				Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Do you have elemental lords and such? How does this cosmology affect your Druids?




Great questions, in game terms it has no real effects. However, in terms of the cosmology Druids are followers of the Olde Faith. The Olde Faith venerates the natural energies, the green force if you will, of the Earth Mother. The Druids are not clerics per se', but instead work to keep the natural energies of the Earth Mother in alignment. A slightly more Celtic feel than regular D&D, but no real game mechanics differences.

Elemental Lords reside in the Void, but there are no pure elemental planes as such.


----------



## LuYangShih

pogre said:
			
		

> Episode 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Now wait a minute - How much is this book worth?” Gerhardt asked.
> 
> “Hold on,” Gerhardt objected. “We got the cart before the horse here – what’s the upside to taking this guy on?”




Wisdom.  Behold Great Gerhardts understanding that no risk should be taken unless it entails a gain to be had.  




> *
> “Now that’s something I can relate to – we’re killing him because you want revenge,” Gerhardt answered.
> 
> 
> “You can count on it sister. I love it when you’re hateful and full of vengeance,” Gerhardt smiled. “If Inga holds the portcullis, Gjord and me can sprint across to the mage. The pointy ears can lay some arrows into him. However, I got to tell you Hilde – if that demon is in the fray I am out of there.”*





Charisma, and Intelligence.  Behold Great Gerhardts ability to sway those beneath him to follow in his lead, and his ability to analyze the skills of the party, pitiful though they may be compared to his, and create a plan to best utilize them.



> *
> “Simple is best when the battle starts,” Inga stated.*





Behold, how this cohort of the Great Gerhardt begins the road to enlightenment, in acknowledging the Great Gerhardts genius. 



> *
> “Well, that was easy,” Gerhardt remarked.
> *





Behold, how the penultimate skills, strength, and intelligence of the Great Gerhardt see him easily through situations where other, lesser men, would quail in terror and lay down to die.  


I joyfully accept the offer to spread the words, teachings and tales of the Great Gerhardt across the land.  His name shall be heard from kingdom to kingdom, and soon all shall bow before him, in honor of his awesome deeds.  

Indeed, perhaps I shall even detail the workings of his faithful followers and cohorts, for they have been blessed with the wondrous glory and honor to travel with the Great Gerhardt.  Is it not true that, through association with greatness, one may attain a small spark of greatness oneself?  Truly the path they follow is wise, and perhaps they may yet gain an inkling of the blessing they have recieved in being chosen to follow the most Great Gerhardt.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

pogre said:
			
		

> “We will meet again daughter of Opheria,” the infernal’s eyes glowed with hatred, “and you will be my bride.”




Sure, he's a demon; but he's also a hopeless romantic, so he's got that going for him.

Gerhardt gets my vote for "Best Wulf Ratbane Impression Evar."


Wulf


----------



## pogre

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Gerhardt gets my vote for "Best Wulf Ratbane Impression Evar."
> 
> Wulf




High Praise indeed.



			
				LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Behold, how the penultimate skills, strength, and intelligence of the Great Gerhardt see him easily through situations where other, lesser men, would quail in terror and lay down to die.




LYS,
You have NO idea what you're doing to my campaign!
 lol


----------



## pogre

Episode 31
Beastmen

“Lord Hallerian is prepared to pay you 2,500 crowns each if you take care of this problem in a fortnight and 1,500 crowns if you take care of it in one month.” The messenger repeated the message for a second time.

“One more time, this is better than a bordello full of starving lasses,” Gerhardt was positively giddy.

“I assure you, as personal assistant to Lord Hallerian he is very sincere about this offer,” the young lady reiterated.

“You just have no idea how nice those numbers sound, and let me say his lordship has fine taste in personal assistants as well,” Gerhardt replied.

“The salt concession is a vital business interest and stoppage in the production cannot be tolerated. Haste is of the essence.”

“Why us?” Hilde asked cautiously.

“I have been assigned to assemble investigative teams as fast as possible. If you do not help resume the shipments quickly, I will be hiring other teams,” the messenger replied.

“Surely a member of the ruling table has access to his own troops?” Hilde asked.

“None as efficient or available as us, I dare say!” Gerhardt interjected. “Enough of this meaningless debate. You may tell your lord we accept the charge and salt will be flowing into his warehouses in less than a fortnight.”

The messenger bowed. “I thank you. You will find in this pack maps and other materials to aid you in this endeavor.”

…..

“He is going to pay us what?” Gjord asked.

“2,500 clinks in solid yellow my friend,” Gerhardt replied.

“Do we need the elves?” Gjord asked.

“Yes, absolutely, it is a per person reward, the more the merrier,” Gerhardt answered.

The group set off for the salt mines the following morning. They found an overturned cart on the road, but no animals, corpses, or salt. The second day was another full of quick travel and they pressed on into the night. When they arrived on the outskirts of the village of Saline, they were ill prepared for the sights that greeted them.

A huge bon fire burned in the middle of the village green. Strange creatures, half men and half beast, were dancing in drunken stupors around the fire. The village was sacked and several men and women were strung up on poles, their lifeless bodies swinging in the breeze.





“What are they?” E’lissar asked Ranin.

Ranin shook his head from side-to-side, “I have no idea. Gjord are these some strange creatures from the north?”

“None that I know of,” Gjord admitted.

“Clearly, they’re evil,” Inga stated.

“I am not wading down there into the middle of that group, even if they are drunk,” Gjord said.

“No, I quite agree,” Hilde said. “We need something to draw them into our position. I believe that fellow in the middle may be a shaman of some sort. If we could get them to come uphill at us we would maintain the advantage.”

“Yes, well if we run downhill we can charge faster,” Gerhardt countered.

“You’re not really that dumb are you?” Ranin asked.

Gerhardt whirled to face the ranger, “Try me ears, just try me.”

“I guess he is,” E’lissar added.

“Enough!” Inga commanded. “I will run down and catch their attention and draw them to our position.”

“Everyone, get in position,” Hilde commanded.

Inga began to move down into the village valley and crept up to the celebrating beastmen. “Oh boys,” she called. “Is this a private party?”






The beastmen immediately ceased their dancing and turned to gawk at Inga for moment. Inga curtsied for the beasts and then began running. The beastmen tripped over each other in mad pursuit.





The beastmen chased Inga straight up the hill, running right into the rest of the party.





Inga turned to face the beastmen, “Where’s the shaman?” she yelled to Hilde.

Hilde shrugged.

Inga charged down the hill as the elves let arrows fly towards the cloven-hoofed foes.





Gjord and Quarion followed, supporting Inga’s flanks. The beastmen charged ahead and divided into two groups attacking all of the party members.





The drunkenness of their foes allowed the adventurers to carve into the beastmen quickly. Two of the foul beasts fell and three others had sustained severe wounds. Suddenly, the missing shaman made his presence known. Appearing just outside of Quarion’s reach the shaman invoked a spell.





Fire rolled from the shaman’s fingertips, but his aim was errant and he missed Quarion narrowly. Another set of attacks from the adventurers killed more of the beastmen. The shaman, sensing the battle was lost, began his retreat.





The remaining beastmen rapidly fell, but one managed to wound Quarion heavily. Two elven arrows tagged the retreating shaman, and Inga began pursuing the wild spell caster. Sprinting down the hill the enraged barbarian caught the shaman quickly, and her blade cleaved a major portion of the shaman’s skull off. The beastman collapsed in a pool of blood. The battle had lasted less than three minutes.

“We can rest and then see what is going on up in the salt mine,” Gerhardt announced.

“We will rest and bury these villagers properly tomorrow,” Hilde corrected.

“That will take hours,” Gerhardt complained.

Gjord placed a hand on Gerhardt’s shoulder, “It is only day three.”

Gerhardt shrugged Gjord’s hand off like an insolent child, “We don’t know these people. Let the wolves have them.”

“I will take first watch,” Quarion volunteered.

“There are some shovels and picks in that building,” Inga announced.

“I will stand watch with you Quarion,” Ranin offered.

“Thank you friend,” Quarion replied.

“Well, tomorrow is shaping up to be a fun day,” Gerhardt sulked.

…..

Morning brought a bright day and the group started work on their grisly task. Over villagers were laid to rest, and all graves were consecrated by Inga or Hilde. The group decided to wait another night before checking out the mine, much to Gerhardt’s distress.

Finally, the daybreak came and the group walked the trail to the salt mine entrance. The first chamber was neatly laid out and numerous tools were pegged neatly along the walls.





A short passage led to another finished chamber, there a horrific sight greeted the adventurers. Twisted and mangled bodies were strewn about the chamber. Shredded beyond recognition, they barely resembled men anymore.

Inga said a mundane prayer to herself.

The area beyond the chamber was far rougher and unfinished. A grating noise came forth from the passage.

“What was that?” Gjord asked.

“I will scout ahead,” Quarion volunteered.





Slowly and carefully the rogue crept down the chamber. His low-light vision picked out the faint details of the darkening passage. The passage opened up into a larger chamber where he spied…





to be continued…


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

Excellent update!

Love the beastmen mins, and that is a wicked umber hulk.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Love the Umber Hulk mini!

And the story!


----------



## pogre

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Love the Umber Hulk mini!
> 
> And the story!




Thanks! The Umber Hulk was painted as a favor by a close personal friend, Marc. The amazing thing is years ago I was the one who got him into miniatures and now he's the master painter. I use very few miniatures painted by others, but anytime I can get some off of Marc, I take advantage.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

pogre said:
			
		

> Thanks! The Umber Hulk was painted as a favor by a close personal friend, Marc.




How long's it been since Marc played some D&D? 

Doesn't he know an umber hulk's supposed to have FOUR eyes? Looks like he painted right over the second set of eyes!

Wulf


----------



## pogre

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> How long's it been since Marc played some D&D?
> 
> Doesn't he know an umber hulk's supposed to have FOUR eyes? Looks like he painted right over the second set of eyes!
> 
> Wulf




heh, probably around 1984 or so - I didn't even notice.


----------



## pogre

Episode 32
Double Cross

Quarion quickly retreated from the larger chamber back to his companions. “It’s coming!” he whispered hoarsely. The group took up battle positions as a scraping noise reverberated through the hall.





The scraping of rock became louder and louder and the anticipation and tenseness of the group increased exponentially. An explosion of rock and debris showered forth from the wall. There, towering, over Quarion was the Umberhulk!





The multifaceted hulk’s eyes fixed upon Quarion’s and the elf was lost in confusion. Spying the rogue lowering his weapon his compatriots rushed to his aid.





The only advantage Quarion now offered the party was the monster’s pre-occupation with him. Gjord and Gerhardt stuck their weapons deeply into the beast, spilling rancid green ichor around the floor. The beast, though wounded, kept its attentions on hapless Quarion.





Quarion drooled dumbly as the beast lowered its great mandibles down towards him. The hulk waited just an instance, as though enjoying the anticipation of a kill. The momentary respite was over quickly as two savage talons sliced out and left the elf broken and bleeding on the floor.





Renewed attacks for Gerhardt, Gjord, and Inga seemed to remind the hulk it was not alone. Further, many deep wound had been struck deeply into its carapace. Adding to its pain were the numerous arrows that flashed through the air burying into his torso.





The monstrosity had realized its dire situation too slowly and now the continuous blows took their effect and it fell dead.

Hilde ran to aid Quarion and Gerhardt ran to the fallen Umberhulk’s position. Hilde exclaimed, “He’s still breathing.” She recited a prayer and Quarion’s eyes came alive with life again.

Gerhardt began savagely hacking at the Umberhulk’s neck creating a vile puddle of ichor. Finally he pulled the head loose from the body and gave a cry, “A worthy trophy.”

“It should be,” Quarion called weakly, “It almost cost me my life.”

“An elf for a fine hunting trophy,” Gerhardt smiled. “A trade I would make any day.” He stuffed the Umberhulk head into a large sack, “Besides this trophy is going to make us rich!”

…..

“We need to follow this trail. Those creatures were not natural. More people could die.” Gjord had argued for 20 minutes with his comrades about following a trail left by some goat-beastmen that had apparently escaped.

“Villages that cannot protect themselves deserve what they get,” Gerhardt countered. “We have a pay day calling our name. Right after we get paid I’m all for chasing these beastmen down.”

“Someone approaches,” Quarion announced.

“It is a large group,” E’lissar confirmed.

Almost as if on cue a contingent of heavily armed men, some on horseback approached the village remains. “Throw down your arms!” a man on horseback called.

“Stick it in your…” Gerhardt began.

“Who are you?” Gjord interrupted. 

A group of four men carrying a footcab approached. The curtains parted and a man in regal purple robes step forth and brush dust from his garments. “I am Hallerian, John Hallerian. Now that we our introduced, I would ask that you recognize your trespass and throw down your arms.”

“Hey, Hallerian you owe us 2,500 gold,” Gerhardt yelled.

“Indeed?” Hallerian replied. A bemused smirk crossed the lord’s face. “How is that?”

“We cleared this salt mine,” Gerhardt replied.

“Who are you?” Hallerian asked.

“Your Lordship,” Hilde began. “I think this is a case of miscommunication. We received a task from your messenger.”

“What messenger?” Hallerian asked.

“Uh oh,” Gjord sighed.

Hilde described the messenger woman and her message.

“How interesting,” Hallerian replied. “That same woman was the one who told me our mines were under siege. As a matter of fact she described a group very much like yourselves.”

“A double-cross,” Inga muttered.

“Where are the villagers?” the man on horseback asked.

“They were killed by beastmen,” Gjord ansewered.

“By what?” Hallerian asked.

“Strange beastmen, as a matter of fact I was just trying to talk the rest of these folks into going and investigating where they came from,” Gjord answered.

“Show me one,” Hallerian demanded.

“We burned their filthy corpses,” Gerhardt replied. “Now about this payment…”

“Likely story,” the man on horseback retorted.

“What of the mine?” Hallerian asked.

Gerhardt had anticipated the question and pulled forth the Umberhulk’s head from the sack. “You can look at the rest of him up there in the mine. He shredded your salt miners. Now, about the 2,500 gold you owe me.”

Hallerian was obviously repulsed by the beast’s head Gerhardt was swinging around non-chalantly. “Good lord man, put that abomination away.”

Gerhardt smiled and began stuffing the head back into the sack. When he was certain Hallerian was watching, Gerhardt gave the Umberhulk’s head a kiss and let it plop to the bottom of the sack. “Alright, we cleaned out your mine. Now, I’m looking to get paid.”

“His lordship made no contract. He owes you nothing,” the man on horseback replied.

“Well it seems to me his lordship got some trouble taken care of here by us. If his lordship isn’t paying for that service I’m going to set things right and give his lordship some trouble.” Gerhardt drew his scimitar loudly from his scabbard.

Instantly the men on horseback lowered their lances and the men-at-arms closed ranks around Hallerian and drew weapons.

Hilde stepped between the parties, “This is not necessary. Lord Hallerian made no contract. Some unknown party duped us. Gerhardt sheath your sword and apologize.”

Gerhardt dropped his scimitar to his side, “I’m sorry I did not get to cut some of your pretty boys to ribbons to show you how poorly protected you are.”

“Apology accepted,” Hallerian said merrily. The lord’s men growled at Gerhardt’s insult. “Tell me sister, what of the villagers? Did you burn them as well?”

“They are buried on that knoll in sanctified graves,” Hilde answered.

“That brash young man is right. I do owe you a debt of thanks. Perhaps together we can investigate whom this mysterious woman is that went to so much trouble to put us at odds? In any case I shall reward you.”

“Good man,” Gerhardt piped up.

“You have my vow to pay you 3% of the mine’s profits for the next five years.”

“Thank you my lord. That’s overly generous,” Hilde replied.

“How much is that?” Gerhardt asked.

“It could be as much as 400 gold per year if things go smoothly, but you may have to help me there. I need new miners and protection for the village.”

“What’s 400 over 5 years?” Gerhardt asked Quarion.

“2,000,” Quarion responded.

“How about 500 gold up front for services?” Gerhardt blurted out.

“Gerhardt! Be still!” Hilde reprimanded.

Lord Hallerian just shook his head.

“Fine,” Gerhardt whispered to Quarion. “We’ll see how much protection is worth next time his lordship gets a village wiped out.”

Quarion whispered back, “What do you mean ‘next time’?”

“Next time,” Gerhardt smiled and patted his scimitar.

Quarion just shook his head.

To be continued…


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

pogre said:
			
		

> “Fine,” Gerhardt whispered to Quarion. “We’ll see how much protection is worth next time his lordship gets a village wiped out.”
> 
> Quarion whispered back, “What do you mean ‘next time’?”
> 
> “Next time,” Gerhardt smiled and patted his scimitar.





Gerhardt- always thinking ahead.


----------



## MysticMayham

What happened to ranin? Was he a tragedy of Gerhardt hatered of elves, or was he killed buy gerhardts fear of the elves rebelling against him?


----------



## Malystrx

MysticMayham said:
			
		

> What happened to ranin? Was he a tragedy of Gerhardt hatered of elves, or was he killed buy gerhardts fear of the elves rebelling against him?




Oh us elves haven't rebelled.........yet

E'lissar


----------



## pogre

For those who are curious - I am in the process of changing servers and domains. My picture hosting will be down for a short time - thanks for your patience.


----------



## pogre

OK - pics are back up and running on a temp server. I will use it until my domain and server are ready to go. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## pogre

Episode 33
Strange Friend

The adventurers decided to track the strange beastmen who had escaped from their earlier battles. The path took them past some local villages wherein they discovered numerous raids had occurred. Several children and young adults had been abducted and no one had a clue why. 

The beastmen’s trail eventually led to a cave complex where the remnants of the beastmen laired. The party quickly moved through the caverns and slaughtered the remaining beastmen. The adventurers also found a chamber of mutated children who were quite insane. The children were destroyed, as no semblance of their humanity remained.

They came to a final chamber with a strange stone guarded by a chaos beast. The chaos beast was defeated and the stone was destroyed, however, the stone had rather unfortunate side effects on Quarion and Gjord. Gjord grew a pair of small horns, and goat-like limbs had replaced Quarion’s legs. All agreed that these conditions were sure to be frowned upon by the Messenger’s Inquisition.

Discreet inquiries in Derlon led the party to the laboratory of one Luka AlQueme the Magnificent. Here then, we pick up our story – 

“How much?” Gjord really was not in the mood for bargaining. Gerhardt’s jokes about his horns had gotten old in two seconds and this was five days after the event.

“You have disturbed important research my friends,” Luka began, “that alone should be worth something.”





“Can you fix their condition?” Hilde asked.

“Madame, I am Luka AlQueme the Magnificent! Of course I can cure them!”

“How much?” Gjord’s voice had a resignation in it that signaled the outdoorsman’s fatigue with the condition.

“For you my friends, the Great Luka AlQueme will perform this wonder for a mere favor.”

Gerhardt stood up from his perch, “What kind of favor?”

“It will not be your debt,” Gjord stated flatly.

“Uh huh, I know how that goes. I always get dragged into these things,” Gerhardt replied.

“This favor will bring profit to you my friends. Such is the generosity of the Magnificent Luka AlQueme!”

“We agree,” Hilde answered.

“Excellent!” Luka rubbed his hands in slow circles. “I will get straight to work formulating a curative.”

“How long will this take?” Quarion asked.

“No more than five days I should think,” Luka replied.

“Well, have fun fellows. I’m off to find some needy women with loose morals,” Gerhardt pulled the door. “Hilde let me know when we are ready to roll, but only if this favor does actually seem profitable.”

……

“Are you absolutely sure Inga?” Hilde asked.

“Yes sister. It has been on my mind a lot. It is time I moved on.”

The women shed tears and embraced in the Temple of Opheria.

“Will you seek out Skully?” Hilde asked.

“I may try,” Inga admitted. “My clan needs to see what true violence appears as. Perhaps he and I can hunt a Narwhal together or a great white bear.”

“If you see him, tell him I have something for him.”

“I could take it to him,” Inga offered.

“Hmmm, no, I think his heart must be moved enough for him to come south and retrieve it himself,” Hilde replied.

“Then he will never gain it.”

“Perhaps,” Hilde agreed. Hilde pulled her holy symbol of Opheria from her neck and placed it in the barbarian woman’s hand. “I want you to have this.”

The women embraced again and Inga left.

…..

“What about the elves?” Gerhardt asked.

“You mean Ranin and E’lisar?” Quarion asked.

“No, I mean you ears,” Gerhardt replied sarcastically, “Yeah, those two. Where in the Void are they?”

“They left,” Quarion replied.

“For good?” Gerhardt asked.

“No, they will return. They are on the Hunt of the Titans.”

“Alright, I know I am going to regret this: What is that?” Gerhardt asked.

“The Rain Walker, Titus the Elder is revered by many of my race. They believe their deceased elven ancestors now live in a great hall with him. Those who venerate their ancestors are called Titans, children of Titus. The Hunt symbolizes their gathering food for their ancestors and Titus to feast upon. In exchange, The Rain Walker brings his bounty to the living who are reverent.”

“It’s a dumb pointy-ear religious ceremony would have sufficed,” Gerhardt quipped. “How long does this nonsense go on for?”

“It depends. Sometimes a month sometimes two months.”

“I may need them before that! When are folks going to realize that the main purpose of faith and religion is to provide healing. Especially healing for me!” Gerhardt roared.

Quarion just chuckled and shook his head while the fighter drank deeply from his cup.

“Hey,” Gerhardt exclaimed in sudden recognition, “Why aren’t you on this tree-lover hunt thing?”

“I guess I’m not all that religious. I’m not a Titan.”

“Damn right!” Gerhardt put his arm around Quarion. His breath almost bowled the rogue over, “We may not have Inga or the elves, but we got Quarion! If ye’ let me shave these ears you might even be a regular bloke.”

“No more mutilation for me. I’m just glad to have my legs back,” Quarion said.

“Oh, right,” Gerhardt replied. “Did it hurt?”

“No, not at all,” Quarion stated.

“Where’s Gjord?” Gerhardt asked.

“Right behind you, you drunken pig,” Gjord answered.

“Ah, so your are!” Gerhardt exclaimed craning his neck around. “I see you must have met one of my ladies.”

“Don’t say it,” Gjord said in a low warning voice.

“Because you look considerably less horny!” Gerhardt finished, laughing loudly.

Gjord smiled and jumped on Gerhardt’s back pulling him to the ground. The men were immediately engaged in a wrestling match that sent tables and chairs flying. The barkeep rushed over and started hitting both of them with a sweep. The grappling continued apace with patrons giving the men a wide berth.

“Stop!” a female voice rang out across the tavern. Both men hesitated and looked up. It was Hilde. “We have a meeting. Let’s go.”

Gerhardt and Gjord straightened their clothes and gave each other a smile.

The barkeep chattered at them endlessly about damages until Quarion gave him two platinum pieces and told him to shut up.

…..

“You don’t waste any time calling in favors do you?” Gjord queried.

“Indeed,” Luka replied. “When opportunities knock, the Magnificent Luke AlQueme is there to answer.”

“Yeah, whatever, what’s the gig?” Gerhardt asked.

“I have uncovered the possible location of a lost alchemical lab of the Green Cloak Mage. As you undoubtedly know, the Green Cloak Mage wrote three major treatises on alchemy.” Luka pulled out a piece of parchment.

“I have heard of him, but know of only two of the tomes,” Hilde replied.

“Indeed!” Luka smiled, “that is because the third has never been found. I believe I may have uncovered the Green Cloak Mage’s Alchemical lab location.”

“When do we have to go?” Gjord asked.

“We will leave tomorrow morning,” Luka answered.

“You’re going?” Gerhardt asked.

“Indeed! I would not leave you to the wilderness without the great skills of the Magnificent Luka AlQueme!”

“Well, hell I feel better already,” Gerhardt quipped. “I might even just leave my armor at home.”

“We will meet you here tomorrow morning Luka AlQueme the Magnificent,” Hilde stated.

“Excellent!” Luka exclaimed.

…..

“I do not like this,” Gjord complained.

“Would you rather have your horns back?” Hilde asked.

“No, of course not, but he could at least tell us where we are going,” Gjord said.

“I am not sure he knows,” Quarion added.

Gerhardt made an effort to keep pace with the strange mage. “Do you make love potions?” Gerhardt asked.

“Of course, the Magnificent Luka AlQueme crafts the greatest love potions in the world!”

“How much?” Gerhardt asked.

“It depends,” Luka slowed momentarily as though contemplating the price, “How madly do you want this woman to fall in love with you?”

“Enough to jump in bed,” Gerhardt answered.

“Depending on the woman I would say that would cost around 35 gold,” Luka answered.

“That won’t work,” Gerhardt commented.

“What won’t work my friend?” Luka raised his eyebrows in high arches.

“Your price,” Gerhardt spat on the rocky ground. “Whores are cheaper.”

Luka laughed in response.

…..

The group trudged on across the rocky wastes grumbling about the pace, the direction, and anything else they could gripe about. Yet, Luka never hesitated he drove on as though following a line on the earth. Soon the grumbles melted to resigned silence as most concentrated on putting one foot in front of the other.

Quarion, however, was still alert. “What is that noise?” He looked to the sky and yelled a warning to the rest of the group.





to be continued…


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

Cool fig-- I think I still have one of those unpainted. Mine has a scorpion tail. I see you opted for the stylish "Lord of the Flies" pig-head.

I miss the old days of Citadel when you could get a figure in a bazillion combinations, and guarantee that at least half of them were satanic, perverted, or both.

So Inga's gone? Man, with all the comings and goings of characters, not to mention the snooty women, you'd think Robert Jordan was writing this story hour.

Wulf


----------



## hwoolsey

*Hey now!*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> So Inga's gone? Man, with all the comings and goings of characters, not to mention the snooty women, you'd think Robert Jordan was writing this story hour.
> 
> Wulf




That's not completely fair - our adventures actually contain resolution.   

Hank (Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## pogre

Episode 34
It’s What You Don’t See…

“Spread out!” Luka cried out.

The group fanned out, but the warning came a little to late as the beast breathed a line of acid catching three of the stalwart adventurers. Gjord, who was hit by the acid, braced himself as the chimera charged down upon him.





The monster unleashed a multi-faceted attack that nearly put Gjord down. Bravely the ranger stood his ground and fought back. Long sword steel cut deeply into the chimera’s torso. The enraged beast roared in pain with a sound so loud it echoed through the area and reverberated in everyone’s chest.

Gerhardt and Quarion rapidly came to Gjord’s aid. Gerhardt endured a slashing claw attack from the beast to obtain a rear flanking position. Quarion directed his blades into the lion-like beast with a surgeon’s precision.





“The Magnificent Luka AlQueme shall cast Scorching Ray!” Fire shot from the mage’s fingertips. Unfortunately, his aim was high and the beast was unaffected.

Gjord suffered another round of attacks from the Chimera and was very nearly done in. The ranger stood tall and delivered though. He unleashed two key strikes to the animal, causing it to howl in renewed pain. Gerhardt added to its misery with a well-placed swing. The Chimera had decided that was enough and began to take off. Gerhardt and Luka hit the beast with arrows as it took flight. Gerhardt kept pulling on his bow and launching arrows at the beast as it flew on into the sky. Incredibly, one of the arrows hit the chimera at a range of over 400 feet. It was not enough though, and the Chimera got away.

Gerhardt threw his bow onto the ground. “Damn, you know we’re going to see him again.”

“I don’t know, he took some heavy damage,” Gjord countered.

“That will just make him smarter next time,” Gerhardt mused.

“Let’s move on,” Luka stated.

“Hold on,” Gjord replied, “I am just this side of sausage meat. How about some help here sister?”

“Gjord, I would be happy to help,” Hilde chanted a couple of supplications over the ranger divinely curing his wounds.

“Hey AlQueme, how about shooting some big stuff off next time one of us is getting chewed up?” Gerhardt asked.

“Oh you are addressing me?” Luka asked. “You have a question for Luka AlQueme the magnificent?”

“That’s another thing,” Gerhardt began, “Maybe if you quit announcing everything you would get more done.”

“Naturally, Luka AlQueme the magnificent cannot expect a simpleton to understand the complexities of arcane secrets and mechanics.”

“You’re the idiot,” Gerhardt retorted, sensing he had been insulted. “I thought you might have some real fire power, but you’re a punk.”

“The Magnificent Luka Alqueme analyzed the situation and realized what was necessary to drive the beast off. Luka AlQueme the magnificent never wastes arcane powers on things that can be accomplished through menial means.”

“Yeah, whatever, ya’ blowhard punk,” Gerhardt quipped. 

“Gerhardt, just shut up,” Gjord spoke up. “Let’s just follow the man and get this overwith.”

“Indeed! Let us journey on into the wilderness,” Luka agreed.

…..

Five days traveling through the wilderness the party finally reached a mound with some ruins scattered atop it.





“Here,” Luka AlQueme spoke in a low deep whisper. “This is it!”

“It’s just ruins,” Gerhardt complained.

“The alchemical lab must be below,” Luka offered.

“Or destroyed over the ages,” Hilde offered.

“I do not think so,” Luka replied.

“Hey,” Gjord announced, “He did not refer to himself as the magnificent.”

Luka smiled.

“I will go scout for traps,” Quarion offered.

“Be very careful,” Luka warned, “This is the former lair of a great wizard. Consequences for a misstep will be dire my friend.”

Quarion snuck up the hillside and started to turn and tell his comrades something. Suddenly an invisible force slammed into the elven rogue, his nose immediately began bleeding. “Something is attacking me!” Quarion cried out.





to be continued...


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

pogre said:
			
		

> Incredibly, one of the arrows hit the chimera at a range of over 400 feet. ..




Great shot!


----------



## hwoolsey

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Great shot!




Thank you - a longbow's a wonderful thing. And I just upgraded to a composite and got that extra little bit of range increment.  

Hank (Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## MysticMayham

So with the elves temperedly away Gerhardt reverts to fighting like the 

better fighters by taken to using the bow. I bet he even told old Quarion 

not to let the other Elves know. He is just embarrassed to admit he is a 

closet elf lover. Great up date Proge can't wait to find out what  

happens next.


----------



## hwoolsey

MysticMayham said:
			
		

> So with the elves temperedly away Gerhardt reverts to fighting like the
> 
> better fighters by taken to using the bow.




I would agree here, if only any of our elves had ever made shots like that. Hopefully they'll take this example for the lesson it should be  .

Hank (Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

hwoolsey said:
			
		

> I would agree here, if only any of our elves had ever made shots like that. Hopefully they'll take this example for the lesson it should be  .
> 
> Hank (Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)




Probably not, elves are only good roasted over hickory.   

The real trick is teaching them how to use a two-handed weapon. Ever see an elf use a bastard sword?


----------



## hwoolsey

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Probably not, elves are only good roasted over hickory.




Mmmmmm! Elf! <wipes chin and returns to thread>



			
				Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> The real trick is teaching them how to use a two-handed weapon. Ever see an elf use a bastard sword?




Yeah - it raises the question of which end is swinging the other.   

Hank (Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## spacehulkster

Great!  Now I gotta listen to everyone saying how great gerhardt is with a bow!
I can't wait for Scully's return.  Now there was a fighter.  Half-man of few words and a lot of action!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

Remember grasshoppa

It does not matter how skillful you are with the bow, but rather how good you looked shooting it. 

You have to admire a man that says "400 feet? I do a called shot!"


----------



## hwoolsey

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Remember grasshoppa
> 
> It does not matter how skillful you are with the bow, but rather how good you looked shooting it.
> 
> You have to admire a man that says "400 feet? I do a called shot!"




You should have seen the look on Pogre's face when I said "420 feet? I walk up 30 and fire." The only thing better was the look on his face when I hit.

_Mind you, the look on my face was pretty entertaining when I made that long-range shot and only hit for 1 point   . That's one of the major reasons I bought the compound bow - new minimum of 4 damage._

Hank (Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## hwoolsey

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> Great!  Now I gotta listen to everyone saying how great gerhardt is with a bow!
> I can't wait for Scully's return.  Now there was a fighter.  Half-man of few words and a lot of action!




What? You'd rather listen to everyone continue gushing about how good the _elves_ are? Where's your human pride, O bowless wonder?

Besides, just wait until I take Weapon Spec: Longbow. Heh, watch the damage mount then.

Hank (Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

The elves use bows so that they can retreat and still fire at their foes, while Gerhard took the bow so he could hit a moving target over 130 yards away, and into the wind. It's just no contest.


----------



## Nail

pogre said:
			
		

> “The Magnificent Luka Alqueme analyzed the situation and realized what was necessary to drive the beast off. Luka AlQueme the magnificent never wastes arcane powers on things that can be accomplished through menial means.”
> 
> “Yeah, whatever, ya’ blowhard punk,” Gerhardt quipped....




Excellent as always, Pogre.


----------



## pogre

Episode 35
(Demon + Elf = Death)

Quarion endured a buffeting from the unseen enemy and nearly succumbed to the wounds. The rogue’s companions rushed to his aid and blindly struck at the whirling force. Luka moved up quickly to one side and yelled, “The Magnificent Luka AlQueme casts Lightning Bolt!” The electrical arch went forth and danced on the enemy.

Gjord leveled a heavy blow against the whirlwind force that seemed to slow it down. Hilde moved forward and succored Quarion.

A sudden calm came over the battlefield. “It is gone. We must search quickly,” Luka announced. A short time later Quarion, now healed, discovered a trapdoor in the mound. Following a search for traps the rogue opened the stone portal and revealed a stairway leading down into the darkness.

“Now, the Magnificent Luka AlQueme shall lead,” Luka led the group down a set of stone stairs. A very long corridor stretched out before the group.





Luka motioned for the group to halt behind him and pulled a vial from his belt. Quickly quaffing the liquid, his feet slowly lifted from the hall floor. He began moving silently on the air before the rest of the adventurers.

“Cute trick,” Gerhardt admitted to Hilde.

“Levitation,” Hilde replied.

Luka followed the long corridor until it reached an intersection. He quickly traveled both hallways and found three doors. He returned to the party. Just as he reached the adventurers his feet glided down to the earth. “The Magnificent Luka AlQueme has found two main passageways – one ends in a collapse, the other has promise. Follow me.”

Slowly the party inched their way around the complex coming to the first door. Quarion walked forward to check the door for traps. “No wait!” Luka shouted.

“What?” Quarion answered.

“The runes, look,” AlQueme warned.

Now Quarion could see what Luka was talking about, the door was covered in all sorts of strange runes. “What does it say?” the elf asked.

“It is a warning,” Luka answered.

“It is a code of some sort,” Hilde offered after murmuring a small prayer of transcription.

“Yes, the door requires a password or some sort of rite to pass,” Luka offered.





Quarion began inspecting the door for traps. “It may have magical runes, but I guarantee you the door itself is not trapped.”

“I remember the last guarantee you gave out like that,” Gerhardt began. “I believe the next thing that happened involved a spear trap shooting through your gut.” The fighter could not help himself but to give a little chuckle at the recollection.

“The Magnificent Luka AlQueme has confidence in your abilities fair Quarion, however, caution is highly advised.”

Gerhardt walked to the front and pushed Luka out of the way. “Just to show ya’ there are no hard feelings Ears,” [BAM] Gerhardt’s boot slammed into the doorway knocking it open. For an instant, the torchlight from Gerhardt’s sconce lit the room. The chamber was full of shelves, chests, bags, and boxes. Just as suddenly the chamber went pitch black. Gerhardt’s light seemed to extinguish at the portal. “Whoa,” the fighter mumbled and stepped back.





“Magical darkness,” Hilde announced.

“Indeed,” Luka agreed. “Do you have anything to counter it?”

“I can try,” Hilde gave a brief chant that lit a silver coin like a candle. She tossed the lighted coin into the room and Gerhardt’s torchlight penetrated the room once more. “It will not last forever.”

Quarion ducked into the room and discovered the creator of the darkness. A skinny creature with black skin pulled so tightly over its features that it appeared to be skeletal held a foul looking mace before him. The thing smelled of intense death and decay and seemed to be oozing blood from the pores of its body.





The elf hesitated and the thing sniffed the air, as though trying to taste its foes fear. The détente lasted a millisecond as the foul creature unleashed an attack that nearly knocked the elf down.

Gerhardt and Luka rushed in. Gerhardt attempted his signature move of rushing past the enemy, but the red-slimed monster hit the fighter with a sharp blow. Luka shot a magic missile into the beast that at least appeared to harm it. Gjord followed the pair and landed a solid blow with his mace. The mace coated in red liquid began melting.





“Not my magic skull mace!” Gjord cried like a spoiled toddler backing away from the melee.

“Hilde get in here and turn this thing!” Gerhardt screamed.

Hilde was ahead of the fighter’s command and already had her holy symbol of Opheria out and began the words of holiness, “Through the will and might of the Goddess I rebuke thee!”

The creature just turned and smiled.

“It’s a demon,” Luka yelled and shot his bow at the fiend. “Not Undead.”

Gerhardt plunged his weapon into the beast and watched in horror as the red ichor began to eat at the metal. “Forget this!” he yelled and began backing away as Gjord had.

Quarion stood resolutely and attacked again. His dagger hit home and was immediately melted away by the acid blood.

The weakened demon struck with the hell fury of Hades at the elf. Twin blows from the beast had the Quarion reeling, and a final vicious bite from the demon tore the elf’s throat out. Quarion was dead before he hit the floor.





“You mother!” Gerhardt screamed. “You just killed the only elf worth drinking with!” Disregarding his precious weapon’s safety he struck a mighty blow knocking the demon to one knee. 





Gjord followed with a flashing long sword that decapitated the demon, spilling the red acid all over. Gjord’s sword was dissolved nearly instantaneously.

Hilde fell to her knees in grief. Gerhardt cursed loudly and kicked at the ground. Gjord slowly moved over to the elf and forced his eyes shut and straightened his neck to a more natural position. Luka bowed his head.

“Can your temple raise him?” Gerhardt asked Hilde.

“I don’t know,” Hilde admitted. “Quarion was not a devout believer.”

“This is your fault,” Gerhardt pointed an accusing finger at Luka.

“Last time I checked the blame rested squarely on the shoulders of an acid-blooded demon,” Luka coolly responded.

“He’s right Gerhardt,” Hilde soothed, “Quarion always understood the risks.”

“We may as well haul this stuff out of here,” Gjord stated bitterly.

“Is it worth anything?” Gerhardt asked.

“Thousands,” Luka replied. “Some of it has aged poorly, but there are enough alchemical components here to fuel a lab for years.”

“Well, at least he did not die in vain,” Gerhardt reflected.

“Dying for money is dying in vain, Gerhardt,” Hilded chided.

“Hey sister, you worship your gods, I’ll worship mine,” Gerhardt snapped.

To be continued…


----------



## spacehulkster

Ah brave sir Quarion.  Never has there been a braver elf.  He put his trust in his blade rather than the cowards weapon as most elves.  Never will there be another elf that is able to put up with the likes of Gerhard and Gjord.
His money purse will be sorely missed, eh Gerhard?


----------



## Broccli_Head

pogre said:
			
		

> Episode 35
> (Demon + Elf = Death)
> 
> “You mother!” Gerhardt screamed. “You just killed the only elf worth drinking with!” Disregarding his precious weapon’s safety he struck a mighty blow knocking the demon to one knee.
> 
> …




Awwww! Gerhardt really is a softie!


----------



## paulewaug

> “Dying for money is dying in vain, Gerhardt,” Hilded chided.
> 
> “Hey sister, you worship your gods, I’ll worship mine,” Gerhardt snapped.




What a great line!

Sad to see a charcter death....  

but fun to see a new character debut!


----------



## hwoolsey

*Whatever do you mean?*



			
				spacehulkster said:
			
		

> His money purse will be sorely missed, eh Gerhard?




Oh come on Gjord. Aren't you more observant than that? I picked it up.   

Hank (Gerhard in Pogre's New Story Hour)


----------



## pogre

Episode 36
Genuine Genie Madness

The somber group returned to Derlon wherein Sister Hilde appealed to her temple to resurrect the fallen Quarion.

“Sister, it is against the ways of the elves to call a Titan back to this world,” the Mother Superior explained her refusal.

“Quarion was not a Titan, Mother Superior,” Hilde replied.

“Oh,” the Mother Superior’s voice echoed her surprise. “What was his faith?”

“I do not know,” Hilde admitted.

“Was he sympathetic to Opheria?” Mother Superior continued to probe.

“He appreciated my faith,” Hilde responded.

“You are dodging the question sister, am I to understand he was without a strong faith or any faith at all?”

Mother Superior had hit at the core of the matter as usual, and there was no use in Hilde denying it. “He seemed to be without faith Mother Superior.”

“Then, you must know, I cannot acquiesce to your request.”

“Mother Superior, there are other forces at work here. I believe ardently Quarion is part of my mission for our Goddess,” Hilde pleaded.

“You have been granted another vision?” Mother Superior asked.

“No, it is a feeling,” Hilde responded.

“I will pray on this: Come to me tomorrow.”

“Thank you Mother Superior. That is all I can ask.” Hilde left the chamber and said a short prayer to Opheria.

…..

Gerhardt and Gjord were waiting outside the temple and stood as Hilde came out the sanctuary doors. “Well?” Gerhardt asked.

“I must return tomorrow,” Hilde answered honestly. “I cannot say whether Quarion will be raised or not. His faithlessness hurt his chances.”

“Understandable,” Gjord commented.

“Whose side are you on?” Gerhardt growled. “If they can do it, they should do it.”

“I wish it were that simple,” Hilde began to explain. “A resurrection of the departed costs considerable resources. The temple cannot do this very often. Only through Opheria is it possible, and it must serve the goddess’s purposes.”

Gjord looked to Gerhardt, “Perhaps you should explore a faith?”

“Hey, not me,” Gerhardt objected. “First of all, it sounds like your goddess is not any different than me. She only does something if it benefits her directly. I understand that, but count me out as a cog in her wheel – or any other for that matter.”

Gjord argued, “but don’t you see…”

“You’re wasting your time, Gjord,” Hilde cut the ranger off. “True faith comes from within, not from external concerns. Gerhardt will come to faith in his own time.”

“Yeah, let me spell out that timetable for you: N – E – V – E – R,” Gerhadt said mockingly.

“Where is our Magnificent companion?” Hilde asked Gjord.

“Back in the lab cooking,” Gjord answered. “He said to come get him when we are ready to return.”

“Surely we have settled your debt?” Hilde asked. “I do not believe we need to return if we choose not to.”

“Oh, we’re going back,” Gerhardt interjected. “No way I’m leaving that hole without cleaning out every scrap.”

…..

The next morning Hilde received the amazing news, the temple was going to resurrect Quarion. However, it came with a price, she had to agree to a holy quest reinforced by _geas_ in the future. She winced to think of what kind of mission would require a _geas_ on her, but she agreed readily. That afternoon the rites were performed and Quarion joined his companions for dinner as he reoriented himself to the world of the living.

“We should travel tomorrow morning,” Luka proposed.

“Let Quarion recover. Resurrection is very disorienting. Trust me I know.” Hilde winked casually at the last comment. She inwardly shook as she relived that scene so long ago when a troll tore her to pieces.

“I agree with Luka,” Gerhardt countered. “We need to get back there as quickly as possible.”

Quarion raised his glass of port, “We leave tomorrow.”

…..

The return to the dungeon was uneventful, but Quarion was noticeably hesitant to reenter the depths. Overcoming his anxiety the Elf delved with the rest of the group. Several of the passageways were choked with rubble, but the group did discover a room intact. Gerhardt kicked open the door revealing an opulent bedroom occupied by a handsome, tall man and a graceful, beautiful woman.





“Be carefully my friends!” Luka called out. “I, Luka AlQueme the Magnificent, believe these to be desert spirits – Djinn’s!”

Quarion charged into the chamber.

“Do you ever learn?” Gjord complained loudly to Quarion.





The two creatures had disappeared.

“There still here,” Gjord growled, “cover the doors.” The group quickly fanned out searching for the creatures.





Almost on cue the two creatures reappeared and attacked the split party.





The melee ensued in furious fashion with Gerhardt striking a mighty blow against the male. The female disappeared from the hand-to-hand and appeared behind Gerhardt. She sunk her dagger deeply into the flanked fighter.





Hilde and Quarion quickly paced over to the female and Gerhardt turned his wrath on her as well.





The female, realizing her new position was most precarious left the melee. Her male companion left to the mob was cut down by several blades.  She sought to escape, but Gjord blocked her path.





The female Djinn screamed in defiance and Gjord cut her down with a vicious blow. The group stopped for a moment staring at each other.

“Little help,” Gerhardt said. He reached around to his back and pulled his blood-soaked hands back from the dagger wounds. Hilde went to the fighter and cured him.

A search of the room yielded two fair-sized treasure chests, but no alchemical tomes or tools.

“I am sated. We should head back to the city.” Luka began to head out the door. The group followed him back to the city.

……

“This is goodbye for now my friends,” Luka said.

“Really?” Gjord asked

“Yes, my place is in the laboratory and library,” Luka responded.

“It looked like you could handle yourself pretty well in the real world,” Quarion commented.

“Thank you fair Quarion, you are too kind.”

Luka departed from the company. Shortly thereafter a messenger arrived.

“Who here is Quarion?” the messenger asked the barkeep.

“I am,” Quarion stood and motioned the messenger over.

The messenger handed the elf a scroll. As Quari0on read the parchment the color left his face. “I need to go.”

“What is it Quarion?” Hilde asked.

“Some friends of mine need help,” Quarion responded.

“Then we shall all go,” Hilde announced.

“I would be grateful,” Quarion stated.

“Yeah, yeah, why not? I was just going to sit around here, drink ale and grab some whores. Why wouldn’t I give that up to help some pointy-eared types?” Gerhardt lifted himself from his chair with heavy sigh.

To be continued…


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

Do my eyes deceive? 

An update to my favorite story hour?!    

Funny no one seems to do resurrections for free anymore..............


----------



## pogre

Episode 37
The Final Update

“Gerhardt, Gerhardt! Can you hear me?” E’lissar nudged the fighter roughly.

“Who’s there?” Gerhardt slurred. He raised his head from the table and a great line of drool trailed from his chin to a puddle where his head had rest.

“Your purse is gone,” E’lissar commented looking at the cut strings dangling from Gerhardt’s belt.

“No matter. There’s more.” Gerhardt lowered his head once again.

“Tell me, where are the others,” E’lissar shook Gerhardt trying to get a response.

“”orrible, jes’ ‘orrible,” Gerhardt whimpered and put his head down again.

“Please, where is Quarion? Answer this one query and you may nap in peace,” the frustration of the moment was creeping into E’lissar’s voice.

Gerhardt moaned something and was fast asleep.

…..

E’lissar moved to Luka AlQueme’s door gingerly, and knocked quietly.

“Come back in the morning,” came Luka’s response from inside.

“It is I, E’lissar. I am seeking Hilde and Gjord. Do you know of their whereabouts?”

The door opened a crack and Luka peeked around in a night shirt and a long night cap. “How would I know? Are they missing?”

“I can only find Gerhardt and he is drunk.”

“Allow me to fetch a tonic and get dressed,” Luka opened the door wide and motioned for E’lissar to enter.

Luka came back down in short order carrying a vial.

“What is that?” E’lissar asked.

“Something to coax some answers out of our friend, Gerhardt,” Luka answered. He yawned and stretched and said, “Let us go, the Magnificent Luka AlQueme must return to his slumber soon.”

…..

“Drink this,” E’lissar commanded.

Gerhardt clumsily quaffed the vial and half choked as the liquid slid down his throat. Immediately, his eyes enlivened and in half shock he drew back from the pair.

“Where is Hilde?” E’lissar asked patiently.

“Gone, dead and for good,” Gerhardt’s eyes misted over.

E’lissar sat down heavily in a chair next to the fighter and Luka covered his mouth with his hand.

“What happened?” E’lissar finally managed after a lengthy silence.

“There were too many…” Gerhardt started.

“From the beginning,” Luka demanded gently.

“Very well,” Gerhardt drank deeply from his warm ale. “It all started as a call for help from pointy-ear types. I should have known that was trouble.

Quarion received a message from a relative that his daughter had been kidnapped and he needed help right away. Like fools we agreed to go along. Hey, where is Ranin?” Quarion asked interrupting himself.

“He has a spiritual experience in the Hunt. We may not see him for some time. Please continue and try to focus.” E’lissar patted Gerhardt on the shoulder.

“So, we met this pointy-eared type who said his daughter had been stolen by some large humanoids. He had no real money, but said the lord of the area had offered 500 gold for the head of the brigand leader. That was enough, and so off we went trailing the humanoids. 

The trail was easy to find and led to a cave in the side of the hills. We approached and found a set of large iron doors. While we contemplated how we were going to enter three huge Bugbears burst forth. We killed ‘em, but it was tough and quite a bit of healing magic was used up in the process.

So, we went in and found a small chamber where one of the brutes was sleeping. We killed him and found a bit of coin for our efforts. So Quarion moves ahead and scouts. He finds another set of doors and tells us to get ready.

The door opens to a huge chamber lit by two large bonfires. There were at least twenty Bugbears and so I say, ‘Let’s run!’, but in goes Quarion. Gjord follows and then Hilde. Well then, I have no choice I go in too.

Things were not going great, but we were making some progress. Suddenly, I spy the biggest Ogre I have ever seen coming up from behind us. He has a huge dark club and it comes crashing down on Quarion’s skull. Quarion’s head split like a melon, spraying his gray noodle everywhere – black tendrils sprouted out of his body and his corpse looked like it had been burned in a great fire.

I shouted at the others and we began to leave. Gjord had to fight his way through a couple of Bugbears. Hilde stopped to heal him and we made a fighting exit. The Bugbears and the Ogre kept coming. We could not drink healing potions fast enough.

Gjord and I stood toe to toe with the Ogre so Hilde could escape. We managed to work our way through the original iron doors and bar them.”

“So then you left?” Luka asked.

“No, although that was the course I urged. Gjord scouted around for a backdoor and Hilde spent her remaining spells healing us. We were talking about where to camp and suddenly the Ogre and a half dozen Bugbears appeared before us! The bastards had teleported in.

We were stuck in with no real healing magic or hope for escape. Gjord and I concentrated on the Ogre and we had him fairly wounded. That great club came down again and smashed into Gjord. His spine was snapped. He looked like a fighting dummy cut in twain by a great axe. The same dark tendrils sprouted from around him and in seconds he looked like a burnt husk.

I retreated from one side and could not see where Hilde was.She had already retreated, but the Bugbears where hot on her trail and she could not lose them. The ogre did not pursue me. I assume he was too badly wounded to press his advantage. As I recovered and tried to work my way around to Hilde, I saw her fall.” Gerhardt stopped and took another deep draft from his ale cup.

“Are you sure they killed her?” E’lissar asked.

“I am sure,” Gerhardt answered grimly. “They cut her to pieces and then began fighting over her like wolves on a deer. Her body was shredded and they began to eat parts of her right there, before dragging the remnants back to the cave.”

“I will go with you. We will avenge this loss,” E’lissar offered.

“No, no more pointy-eared types for me. Your whole race can die as far as I’m concerned. I plan on sitting  here and drinking the rest of my days. I have a few thousand gold saved up and I figure my liver will give up long before my money does.”

“That’s it then?” E’lissar asked. “We’re done?”

“Aye,” Gerhardt answered and a glazed look returned to his eyes. The fighter set his head back down on the table.

“The sobering elixir has worn off,” Luka noted. The pair left the inn, alone in their thoughts and sadly walked away to another life.

The End.


----------



## Old One

*Woah!*

What happened?  Near TPK...with only Gerhardt left...

Is this truly the end?

~ Old One


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> What happened?  Near TPK...with only Gerhardt left...
> 
> Is this truly the end?
> 
> ~ Old One




Yep. Unbelievable eh?

Note the new sig line with a conspicuous absence


----------



## berova

pogre said:
			
		

> Yep. Unbelievable eh?
> 
> Note the new sig line with a conspicuous absence



Say it isn't so... but I suppose all good things come to an end.

We'll be here on your next SH.

Thanks for a really good read (your SH is one of a handful I keep up with, so you're up there with Sep, Destan, ...)


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

Sad. But Gerhardt is/was a survivor. Hopefully you will pick up the dice again sometime and avenge the deaths of his comrades.



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> Yep. Unbelievable eh?
> 
> Note the new sig line with a conspicuous absence


----------



## pogre

berova said:
			
		

> Say it isn't so... but I suppose all good things come to an end.
> 
> We'll be here on your next SH.
> 
> Thanks for a really good read (your SH is one of a handful I keep up with, so you're up there with Sep, Destan, ...)





			
				Elder Basilisk said:
			
		

> Sad. But Gerhardt is/was a survivor. Hopefully you will pick up the dice again sometime and avenge the deaths of his comrades.




Thank you friends. Your comments mean a lot to me.


----------



## T-Bone

Great SH Pogre.


----------



## ledded

Good work Pogre.  Very nice SH, I hate to see it end.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

So how many of your Story Hours have ended in TPK now, pogre?

You gotta have some kind of record.

And yes, I count this as a TPK. (Gerhardt fleeing with his life is sort of a foregone conclusion.)


Wulf


----------



## DrSpunj

Just wanted to give a big Thank You to Pogre for the Story Hour and accompanying Minis & Model thread.

I've enjoyed both.

BTW, is this just an end to the campaign? Or did the real life group disband? Or what?

Did the party just make a major error in tactics leading to the TPK? Or several such errors in a row?

This just seems rather abrupt given the situation.

Anyway, good read, Pogre! Thanks!


----------



## pogre

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> Just wanted to give a big Thank You to Pogre for the Story Hour and accompanying Minis & Model thread.
> 
> I've enjoyed both.
> 
> BTW, is this just an end to the campaign? Or did the real life group disband? Or what?
> 
> Did the party just make a major error in tactics leading to the TPK? Or several such errors in a row?
> 
> This just seems rather abrupt given the situation.
> 
> Anyway, good read, Pogre! Thanks!




Thank you for the kind comments. Wulf has the essence of it - this was really another TPK. As for a record, I would doubt it, but I admit I did not see it coming. I could point to some tactical errors, but really too much, too fast.

I'm really not a bad DM - I promise.

I have a solid group so something will be coming from this direction in the future.



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> So how many of your Story Hours have ended in TPK now, pogre?




Just two my friend. I re-read your classic last night, at least up to where you ace the Peck. I really enjoy that story "Ahhhhh...righteousness."



			
				ledded said:
			
		

> Good work Pogre. Very nice SH, I hate to see it end.



Thanks a lot - I appreciate your input here and on the model thread.



			
				T-Bone said:
			
		

> Great SH Pogre.



Hi T-Bone. Thanks for the effort of stopping by. I appreciate your comment very much.


----------



## Skully

Just cought up with the story hour. Guess the Name sake has slowed the posting pace. Hope the game is still on. No TPK to report? Snicker - sorry guys - just couldn't help myself. Haggot Convention up date please.

Skully


----------



## pogre

Skully said:
			
		

> Just cought up with the story hour. Guess the Name sake has slowed the posting pace. Hope the game is still on. No TPK to report? Snicker - sorry guys - just couldn't help myself. Haggot Convention up date please.
> 
> Skully



If you had been there bro this would not have happened. You are to blame for this! 

HaggettCon 5 information can be found here:
http://www.compet-edge.com/story_hour_2/haggettcon_5.html
I need to update a couple of things, but it is mostly correct.


----------



## Destan

Dang, pogie.  I had lapsed on your SH, searched around for it, then found the ol' 'Final Update' title.  I thought, "No...this _can't_ be another one."  But it was.

You're a damned mean DM.  My hat's off to you! 

D


----------



## pogre

Destan said:
			
		

> You're a damned mean DM.  My hat's off to you!




Now look! I'm blushing


----------



## Gnarlo

Hey, pogre, finally getting caught up in my reading after a busy couple of weeks at work, and this is what I come back to... the end of the _LoTR_ movies this month as well as the end to your story hour...   Gods, no, too much grief....    

 Thanks for giving us a synopsis this time, though I suppose actually having a survivor makes it easier to do  Looking forward to your next one, make sure you pimp it real good.


----------



## pezagent

Hi pogre,

I finally made it to your story hour... fun stuff!

/johnny


----------



## LuYangShih

It appears my calcuations were off by about 13 or so episodes.  But as was foretold by the great prophets of the elder age, the Great Gerhardt was unable to be felled by any mortal blade.  Lo, though he now finds himself besotten by drink, soon he shall rise up once more to lead the faithful to conquer all, in his most glorious name.  That time is soon coming, but for now, the Great Gerhardt must rest and contemplate the battles to come.


----------



## pogre

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> It appears my calcuations were off by about 13 or so episodes.  But as was foretold by the great prophets of the elder age, the Great Gerhardt was unable to be felled by any mortal blade.  Lo, though he now finds himself besotten by drink, soon he shall rise up once more to lead the faithful to conquer all, in his most glorious name.  That time is soon coming, but for now, the Great Gerhardt must rest and contemplate the battles to come.




Well, if the episodes from this SH had been as short as the last one, you would have been right on the $. Thanks for dropping by LYS - you added a lot to this effort and your fun comments were always appreciated!



			
				pezagent said:
			
		

> I finally made it to your story hour... fun stuff!






			
				Gnarlo said:
			
		

> Hey, pogre, finally getting caught up in my reading after a busy couple of weeks at work, and this is what I come back to... the end of the LoTR movies this month as well as the end to your story hour...  Gods, no, too much grief....
> 
> Thanks for giving us a synopsis this time, though I suppose actually having a survivor makes it easier to do  Looking forward to your next one, make sure you pimp it real good.




Thanks for dropping by guys. If I write another SH I will pimp it big time - I promise!


----------



## Old One

pogre said:
			
		

> Well, if the episodes from this SH had been as short as the last one, you would have been right on the $. Thanks for dropping by LYS - you added a lot to this effort and your fun comments were always appreciated!
> 
> Thanks for dropping by guys. If I write another SH I will pimp it big time - I promise!




Pogre,

Hey...what is this *IF* crap?  Get those dungeons and minis set up, get the dice rollin' and get back to killing characters off!

C'mon...ya know ya want to !

~ Old One


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> Pogre,
> 
> Hey...what is this *IF* crap?  Get those dungeons and minis set up, get the dice rollin' and get back to killing characters off!
> 
> C'mon...ya know ya want to !
> 
> ~ Old One




Well, we're playing again - three sessions in the can and I am painting like mad to keep up. I am keeping a detailed DM's log for future Story Hour writing. It probably will wait for a while as I coach track & field in the Spring. I would expect to see a new pogre SH in late May or early June.

Enjoying your latest updates BTW!


----------



## BSF

Hey Pogre!

I just wanted to drop in and let you know that you have readers all ready and waiting for your new Story Hour when you kick it off.  If'n you thought that maybe you would like to start posting sooner than May/June, I think you would receive a hearty welcome.


----------



## pogre

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Hey Pogre!
> 
> I just wanted to drop in and let you know that you have readers all ready and waiting for your new Story Hour when you kick it off.  If'n you thought that maybe you would like to start posting sooner than May/June, I think you would receive a hearty welcome.




BardStephenFox you made my friggin' night! 

In a way I am tempted to start posting - this whole SH thing is so addicting! Instead though let me tell you what I am doing:

We play once a week and we have five solid sessions in with one longer session from a rare weekend game. Following each session I write up a DM's log for my players to read. They send me corrections and additions. Believe me you would not want me to post that - it is boring as hell - it's more like a bulleted list.

I bought a new camera - no more pictures on floppy drives - this new camera has a minidisc and the pictures are much nicer. Some of the later pictures on my figure and model thread were taken with this beauty.

I am painting every single monster for the campaign I can. I am painting at break neck speed to keep up. I am averaging about four figures a week - yes, that's cranking for me.

Just this week, I started to sketch out the episodes in a framework, including the pictures I want to take with the miniatures. I think the next Story Hour will be much higher quality.

Finally, I am really waiting for the party to get past 5th level  They are not too far away, so I am holding my breath. The campaign currently has a waiting list of folks who want in, which is so nice because before I was beating the bushes a couple of Summers ago trying to find players.

So, I doubt that I will be able to post before late May/ June, but when I do I think it will be worth the wait. I hope to create something much bigger and better than anything I have done before.

Thanks for asking - I really appreciate it very much!


----------



## BSF

Heh - It's been two more months of pogre story hour jonesin'.  

I know pogre will post when he is ready to undertake a story hour again, but I just want to bump this up for those people that might have missed the shenanigans of Gerhardt and company.  For those of you that somehow missed it, go back and read.  Is great fun!


----------



## pogre

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Heh - It's been two more months of pogre story hour jonesin'.
> 
> I know pogre will post when he is ready to undertake a story hour again, but I just want to bump this up for those people that might have missed the shenanigans of Gerhardt and company.  For those of you that somehow missed it, go back and read.  Is great fun!




Status is much as before - I am knee deep in track season right now. Fortunately, the team is performing very well and I am one happy coach!

 Ironically, I was working on some campaign stuff when I saw this thread. You may find Scorch's Story Hour of interest. The DM ran one of my adventures last session and the SH author promises to update soon. Scorch has made a ton of really beautiful dungeon tiles with Hirst Arts molds and he has promised pictures!

Thanks for the bump StephenBardFox - I hope the next SH will be worth the wait!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

pogre said:
			
		

> The campaign currently has a waiting list of folks who want in...




Well there is one really good meta-game solution for "the raise dead problem."

Your character dies, you are rotated out of the game. Yeah, maybe they'll raise or ressurrect you, but it will be a while before you have a seat at the table again.

That would put the sting of death back into the game...


Wulf


----------



## BSF

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Well there is one really good meta-game solution for "the raise dead problem."
> 
> Your character dies, you are rotated out of the game. Yeah, maybe they'll raise or ressurrect you, but it will be a while before you have a seat at the table again.
> 
> That would put the sting of death back into the game...
> 
> 
> Wulf




Whoa!  No doubt!  In the right environment, that would be really interesting to try.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Whoa!  No doubt!  In the right environment, that would be really interesting to try.




Which sort of tangentially reminds me of an interesting game we ran once.

End of the last semester of our college years together, our entire gaming club got together in the meeting room of our residence hall for one last big game night.

We had two DMs running Tomb of Horrors on two different tables, and about 8 players each. 

Every time you died, you had to move to the other table and just sort of take up wherever the other group happened to be.

It enabled the DMs to maintain the true and accurate death toll of the Tomb without feeling guilty.

The most interesting part was the competition that arose between the two groups to keep moving "the world's most annoying player" to the other table. 

"That jet black hole in the wall looks interesting... Poke your head in and tell us what you see..."


Wulf


----------



## BSF

Heh, that sound like that could have been fun.  But, that is a rough contest.  

So, did it ever end up with a huge group at one table and a small one at the other?  Was it kind of viewed as getting sudden reinforcements?  It would be interesting to see.


----------

